# Show your Candy White CC



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

I have been looking at pictures of some really sweet looking CCs and it hit me that I never posted my CC to the community for some judging so here you go. I think the Candy White in the first gen CCs looks amazing and thought I'd create a new thread so anyone with a CC in this color can post theirs here. So go on and show off your CC :thumbup: 

Outside some barn in CT (didn't get shot for trespassing  it looked abandoned anyway..) : 

 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 

HID kit from USP and GP Thunder 3500K Golden Yellow fogs: 

 
 
 

Plasti-dip wheels (did it last night): 

 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
 

Neuspeed Catback:


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

Man those are small


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

bacardicj151 said:


> Man those are small


 yeah. You can click on them to view the large version.


----------



## blaah (Mar 26, 2012)

Teaser...









Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanclavijo (Sep 13, 2011)

Here's mine


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

@blaah..when is the reveal?  

@jonathanclavijo: Nice! The next thing on my list is to paint the brake calipers.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Nice rides......here is mine:


















Just above is my most recent addition number #19 , painted rear bumper lower lip to match body color...... An extension of my gold coast body kit, in my opinion


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## amouse (Feb 19, 2012)

Hello from malaysia =)


----------



## NJSTSX (Apr 11, 2007)

And a not so flattering shot...


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

I love the Daytonas on the CC. Gotta be easier to clean as well  

@amouse: Are those led DRLs? Where did you get those?


----------



## jonathanclavijo (Sep 13, 2011)

praneetloke said:


> @blaah..when is the reveal?
> 
> @jonathanclavijo: Nice! The next thing on my list is to paint the brake calipers.


 Thanks! Next are spacers up front


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

Another CW


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Toma23 said:


> Another CW


 Props to my brother Toma!  Great person to know and a wealth of knowledge!


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanx KOWCC by the way how did the tail light guy workout for you ?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Toma23 said:


> Thanx KOWCC by the way how did the tail light guy workout for you ?


 Called him, no answer. It was Sunday, didn't want to bother him again. Will
Call today.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Toma23 said:


> Thanx KOWCC by the way how did the tail light guy workout for you ?


 Talked to Eric. We are setting something up this weekend. Need some advice, gonna darken my tails, as for the red bumper reflectors, shall I darken those as well, or paint them body color....all suggestions welcome, thanks everyone.


----------



## AustinChappell (Jan 12, 2012)

Still need wheels. I just have empty 19" tires sitting on my floor. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

AustinChappell said:


> Still need wheels. I just have empty 19" tires sitting on my floor.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


 Sick car!!! But what's up with the flowers????


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

AustinChappell said:


> Still need wheels. I just have empty 19" tires sitting on my floor.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


 fill those tires with a set of these http://www.oemwheelsplus.com/audi/18-wheels/vw101-18-gunmetal-machined-face-et35-wheels-set.html


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

praneetloke said:


> fill those tires with a set of these http://www.oemwheelsplus.com/audi/18-wheels/vw101-18-gunmetal-machined-face-et35-wheels-set.html


 I agree!!!!!! Sick wheels. But opt for the 19s


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

One of my favorite wheels , 19 would look really good


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

oops I thought I copied the 19" link..here it is http://www.oemwheelsplus.com/audi/19-wheels/vw101-19-gunmetal-machined-face-et45-wheels-set.html


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

. This is the wheel I really want. But $4600 for 19,s ughhhh


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Here's a couple of mine itself and then Robs as well....ENJOY


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Toma23 said:


> . This is the wheel I really want. But $4600 for 19,s ughhhh


 Toma that's one of the most common styles...many manufacturers make it. I'm sure u can find it for less.


----------



## amouse (Feb 19, 2012)

praneetloke said:


> I love the Daytonas on the CC. Gotta be easier to clean as well
> 
> @amouse: Are those led DRLs? Where did you get those?


 is from JLSTUNING


----------



## dystynkt (Oct 12, 2007)

AZ_CC said:


> Here's a couple of mine itself and then Robs as well....ENJOY


 Any closer pics of the one with what appears to be 19's? I definitely want black wheels on my white CC.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

dystynkt said:


> Any closer pics of the one with what appears to be 19's? I definitely want black wheels on my white CC.


 No but yes they are 19" vmr rims, Idk what ones exactly....and he is lowered on koni coils....car looks amazing and rides great for how low it is.


----------



## vwj81 (Jun 12, 2012)

Toma23 said:


> Another CW


 Ugh... I really want your car! Love the stance, wheels, and RLine body kit.


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

Its for sale , if you really interested


----------



## R0bL0gic (Aug 26, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> No but yes they are 19" vmr rims, Idk what ones exactly....and he is lowered on koni coils....car looks amazing and rides great for how low it is.


 
19" VMR 718 in matte black. 

@dystynkt I can dig up a closeup and PM


----------



## AustinChappell (Jan 12, 2012)

Just a nice painting and I thought the white flowers with my candy cc would look nice lol. 
I got tired of the typical back drops. 
Wish I knew what wheels i wanted. 



























Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

AustinChappell said:


> Just a nice painting and I thought the white flowers with my candy cc would look nice lol.
> I got tired of the typical back drops.
> Wish I knew what wheels i wanted.
> 
> ...


 I hear ya!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Xenonmatch bulbs being installed


----------



## artist309 (Aug 6, 2011)

*My 2012 R-Line*

Here is mine taken with my crummy iPhone!


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

Here's my 2012 R Line 

 
DSC02052 by bacardicj151, on Flickr


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

artist309 said:


> Here is mine taken with my crummy iPhone!


 Sagitta reps are probably one of the best looking wheels one could get to set that sturdy stance some CCs here have, including yours! :thumbup: That + a decent amount of lowering = awesome ic:


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

bacardicj151 said:


> Here's my 2012 R Line
> 
> 
> DSC02052 by bacardicj151, on Flickr


 :thumbup: for car and signature


----------



## salvadorsantana (Jul 16, 2011)

Well I guess I will show mine after a well deserved car wash...











I'm UNIQUE!


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

What is that exhaust that I see? Must be a V6, right? What did you do to your exhaust?


----------



## salvadorsantana (Jul 16, 2011)

praneetloke said:


> What is that exhaust that I see? Must be a V6, right? What did you do to your exhaust?


 No, 2.0T. Dual exhaust, dual pipe, full catback, everything custom made.


I'm UNIQUE!


----------



## salvadorsantana (Jul 16, 2011)

Another angle


I'm UNIQUE!


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

salvadorsantana said:


> Well I guess I will show mine after a well deserved car wash...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Cool exhaust tips, is that a Vr6?


----------



## SleepyGTI (Dec 22, 2002)

Rlinetexas said:


> Cool exhaust tips, is that a Vr6?


 Really?


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

salvadorsantana said:


> Another angle
> 
> 
> I'm UNIQUE!


 Grill looks good painted or plastidip


----------



## salvadorsantana (Jul 16, 2011)

Rlinetexas said:


> Cool exhaust tips, is that a Vr6?


 No, 2.0T. Dual exhaust, dual pipe, full catback, everything custom made.



I'm UNIQUE!


----------



## salvadorsantana (Jul 16, 2011)

Toma23 said:


> Grill looks good painted or plastidip


 Plastidip


I'm UNIQUE!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

salvadorsantana said:


> Plastidip
> 
> 
> I'm UNIQUE!


 Never heard of plastidip....is it pretty much what it sounds like? Plastic dipped?


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Never heard of plastidip....is it pretty much what it sounds like? Plastic dipped?


 Hahaha no its actually in a spray can....it gives more of a flat black look, bt they have a glossifier out now that supposedly makes it shiny....best thing of all is if u don't like how it looks u can just peel it off with no harm at all....about $5 a can at home depot or lowes


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

Easy to spray and like AZ said if you don't like it you can peel it off and no damage done to the chrome


----------



## dystynkt (Oct 12, 2007)

R0bL0gic said:


> 19" VMR 718 in matte black.
> 
> @dystynkt I can dig up a closeup and PM


 Would definitely appreciate that!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Hahaha no its actually in a spray can....it gives more of a flat black look, bt they have a glossifier out now that supposedly makes it shiny....best thing of all is if u don't like how it looks u can just peel it off with no harm at all....about $5 a can at home depot or lowes


 Thanks for the info...I like the no damage peel part. Now I see why u don't use Trim Paint. So does it chip overtime, from highway driving, like the trim paint used to on my precious car?


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

@KOWCC: that's what I have on my wheels. Matte black PlastiDip that I bought at Menards here in Indy but you can buy some at Home Depot or even Lowe's. Here's a video I followed to plasti dip my wheels. 





 
or using painters tape to mask the brake:


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

salvadorsantana said:


> No, 2.0T. Dual exhaust, dual pipe, full catback, everything custom made.


 Do you have sound clips of your exhaust and a close up shot of the exhaust


----------



## artist309 (Aug 6, 2011)

*OEM Sagittas on mine.*

Those are the real deal on mine. I didn't know anything about replica wheels.


----------



## salvadorsantana (Jul 16, 2011)

praneetloke said:


> Do you have sound clips of your exhaust and a close up shot of the exhaust


 Not at the moment, will shoot one and post it


I'm UNIQUE!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

salvadorsantana said:


> Well I guess I will show mine after a well deserved car wash...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Those exhaust tips are crazy lookin!!!....I'm in for a sound clip alsoopcorn:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Those exhaust tips are crazy lookin!!!....I'm in for a sound clip alsoopcorn:


 I want that exhaust.


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

here is mine..


----------



## G-ReaL (Mar 3, 2009)

Here is my Candy White CC  Koni Coilovers with Stock Interlagos, Stage II APR, Spacers 11 mm front and 5 mm in rear and VR6 CC Projectors


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> I want that exhaust.


 I wanna hear it, it could sound BA for all I know....I just think it looks too big on the back of our cars and overpowering .02


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

G-ReaL said:


> Here is my Candy White CC  Koni Coilovers with Stock Interlagos, Stage II APR, Spacers 11 mm front and 5 mm in rear and VR6 CC Projectors


 Ur car looks very clean and tastefully modded :thumbup:


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

^^ :thumbup:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

AZ_CC said:


> Those exhaust tips are crazy lookin!!!....I'm in for a sound clip alsoopcorn:


 Those exhaust tips are from the B6 Passat Hi-Def body kit: 
http://www.ecstuning.com/Search/Passat/ES248643/


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Found out tonight that when you have fogs on and hit the turn signal, that sideways convenience light that normally turns on, does not work. Either the fogs or the Convenience lights!


----------



## pEAkfrEAk (Nov 15, 2009)

My CC R-Line 

Suspension: DCC with 40mm H&R Sport Springs
Rims: OEM Audi Q7 20x9 Offset +40 (incl. 20mm H&R Adaptors)
Tires: Hankook Ventus S1 evo 235/30-20


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

^^^ those 20s look good :thumbup:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Thank God I got it in white

106 degrees outside


----------



## pandavw86 (Mar 29, 2010)

Damn... all these nice Candy White CC's are making my decision hard!!!

Sell the CC and keep my GTI... or transfer all my mods from the GTI to the CC (includes Ko4, AST Coilovers, Downpipe, Intake, APR intercooler, INA oil cooler, etc etc) and sell the GTI along with it's built engine with forged pistons and rods:banghead:

If I keep the CC... I'd probably get the Gold Coast Kit and either 20 inch wheels or 19 inch Sagitta's...

Here's pics of my CC... 2010 Lux Limited with just tint, clear bra, and GIAC Stage 1 software...


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

pandavw86 said:


> Damn... all these nice Candy White CC's are making my decision hard!!!
> 
> Sell the CC and keep my GTI... or transfer all my mods from the GTI to the CC (includes Ko4, AST Coilovers, Downpipe, Intake, APR intercooler, INA oil cooler, etc etc) and sell the GTI along with it's built engine with forged pistons and rods:banghead:
> 
> ...


Keep the CC, here is one more pic to convince you.....but damn that GTI looks insane


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Freshly washed and waxed


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

pandavw86 said:


> Damn... all these nice Candy White CC's are making my decision hard!!!
> 
> Sell the CC and keep my GTI... or transfer all my mods from the GTI to the CC (includes Ko4, AST Coilovers, Downpipe, Intake, APR intercooler, INA oil cooler, etc etc) and sell the GTI along with it's built engine with forged pistons and rods:banghead:
> 
> ...



Why can't u keep them both?....they both look good and u have the best of both worlds....speed & luxury


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Freshly washed and waxed


Car looks great kow....I'm about to go wash and wax mine as well


----------



## pandavw86 (Mar 29, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> Why can't u keep them both?....they both look good and u have the best of both worlds....speed & luxury


I'd love to keep them both... But with all the hoops I have to jump through to qualify for a mortgage... Having 3 car payments isn't looking favorable to the banks. These days even 1 carpayment is frowned on by the banks now. 

I was thinking I can have speed and luxury in the CC since my Ko4 kit and suspension will transfer over but I'd be wasting the money spent on the engine and the cost of transferring everything over plus hassle of parting out what I can't sell.

I'm probably gonna post both for sale and keep what doesn't sell


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Car looks great kow....I'm about to go wash and wax mine as well


Enjoy it......personally i do. It's like yoga / meditation when i wash it.


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

Toma23 said:


> Another CW


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Toma23 said:


>


Represent brotha!!!!


----------



## ccpax (Sep 15, 2011)

*clean in FL*


----------



## salvadorsantana (Jul 16, 2011)

snobrdrdan said:


> Those exhaust tips are from the B6 Passat Hi-Def body kit:
> http://www.ecstuning.com/Search/Passat/ES248643/


That is correct. Still trying to shoot a clip so I can hear the sound of it.


I'm UNIQUE!


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

Can those tips fit on 12 stock cc exhaust ? And where do I get them they look so good


----------



## salvadorsantana (Jul 16, 2011)

Another one...










I'm UNIQUE!


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

Those tips look awesome in my opinion! Probably the best looking tips for the CC. Easily flows with the rest of the car..


----------



## salvadorsantana (Jul 16, 2011)

Toma23 said:


> Can those tips fit on 12 stock cc exhaust ? And where do I get them they look so good


No, you need to set up a new system, new muffler, new pipe and tip. In my case I have double exit set up for a more aggressive look. Also the bumper lip needs to be modified.


I'm UNIQUE!


----------



## salvadorsantana (Jul 16, 2011)

.


----------



## salvadorsantana (Jul 16, 2011)

praneetloke said:


> Those tips look awesome in my opinion! Probably the best looking tips for the CC. Easily flows with the rest of the car..


Thats correct


I'm UNIQUE!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

I personally think the quad tips is too much and doesn't look right on the CC .02

I plan on finding one like below and having it put on....duals in the oval would be sweet!!!


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Toma23 said:


> Can those tips fit on 12 stock cc exhaust ? And where do I get them they look so good


Toma....it "should" fit the stock muffler

ONLY ISSUE....you will probably have to cut up the (stock) rear fascia for it to fit properly since it's so large

Click here to buy the exhaust tip:
http://www.ecstuning.com/Search/Hi-Def_Exhaust/ES248645/ 

Or $74.25 from KefferVW:
http://keffervwparts.com/catalogsearch/index.cfm?searchText=3C0071912&siteid=216177&makeid=35

Pics of someone installing the exhaust tip (scroll down):
http://www.eurotuner.com/techarticles/eurp_1102_vw_hi_def_body_kit_install/viewall.html


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> Toma....it "should" fit the stock muffler
> 
> ONLY ISSUE....you will probably have to cut up the (stock) rear fascia for it to fit properly since it's so large
> 
> ...


Does each oval fit over the two round tips??.....actually i just noticed that he tips in ECS have one port in the rear. The VW ones have two. So I guess they will go over the stock tips.

Ok ECS has two different ones. The ones for the dual exhaust have only one port , but If u buy the single one. It has two ports


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

KOWCC said:


> Ok ECS has two different ones. The ones for the dual exhaust have only one port , but If u buy the single one. It has two ports


Yeah I linked the 2 before because that guy had dual exhaust, obviously


There are ones for the VR6 (single outlet, but two mufflers on each side)
And the other one for the 4cyl/VR6 with the dual outlet, but one muffler

So it "should" fit, but would probably have to cut the rear valance


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

salvadorsantana said:


> Another one...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Salvador....did I get those side mirror covers in brushed, or did you buy the chrome and sand/paint them?


----------



## CCLarry (Apr 21, 2011)

found this VIDEO:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&v=jw9tLTetUqU&NR=1


----------



## jeff080 (Jun 9, 2012)

Just washed mine.


----------



## washanobotit (Dec 29, 2010)

I'll Play


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Met up with my boy Toma....talked cars till we couldn't talk anymore!!!....enjoy the pics....Toma's ride is the dropped one. Mine will be soon thanks to Toma providing me his lightly used Eibachs......Toma's Koni & Spacer set up is jaw dropping beautiful...pictures do not do it justice.....


----------



## blaah (Mar 26, 2012)

washanobotit said:


> I'll Play


Love your wheels!!:thumbup::thumbup:

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk


----------



## salvadorsantana (Jul 16, 2011)

KOWCC said:


> Salvador....did I get those side mirror covers in brushed, or did you buy the chrome and sand/paint them?


I got the chrome ones and used very fine sand paper to give the brushed look


I'm UNIQUE!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Met up with my boy Toma....talked cars till we couldn't talk anymore!!!....enjoy the pics....Toma's ride is the dropped one. Mine will be soon thanks to Toma providing me his lightly used Eibachs......Toma's Koni & Spacer set up is jaw dropping beautiful...pictures do not do it justice.....


Cars look great guys :thumbup:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Lowering done!!!!! 


















Thank you Toma for the springs

Thank you Dan for the install. Best suspension work I've ever seen. Dan puts the certified techs to shame!!! I'm scared to give my car to anyone else down the road  

Thank you Dan's wife for letting him take a couple hour break and congrats on your baby girl.

More professional lowered pics to follow... It's 1am right now


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

Solid work guys!! Your CCs look amazing and sagitta's on both?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

praneetloke said:


> Solid work guys!! Your CCs look amazing and sagitta's on both?


Thanks man!!


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

He does good work thats for sure proved it on my car


----------



## YOLOWCC (Jul 1, 2012)

*some quick iPhone shot's of the candy white half awake*


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

Specs on wheels

Fenders Rolled?


----------



## Sammzway (Aug 14, 2011)

Damn, CCs look so god damn good. Every god damn time I see one, I stare. All the CCs here look fantastic. :thumbup:


----------



## YOLOWCC (Jul 1, 2012)

bacardicj151 said:


> Specs on wheels
> 
> Fenders Rolled?


honestly right now the spec to me are a bit off because they have been milled a few times, the rears are 19x10 with 235/35 ET around +20 after the adapters, fronts are 19x8.5 with 225/25 ET around 32  an yes, the fenders have been rolled and pulled a bit.


----------



## nstabl (May 7, 2006)




----------



## CCISCO (Mar 29, 2012)

My Candy white on 20's


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

First daytime pics on the new Eibachs.....


----------



## artist309 (Aug 6, 2011)

*My Other Wheels*

My other set of wheels I haul in my CC. . BTW great pictures - I can't wait to get mine lowered and the rear spoiler installed!


----------



## baddceo (May 1, 2012)

artist309 said:


> My other set of wheels I haul in my CC. . BTW great pictures - I can't wait to get mine lowered and the rear spoiler installed!


Nice wheels on the caddy. I'm thinking some bigger ones to match on the CC would pretty kick a$$.


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

nstabl said:


>


That's sick! Awesome! :thumbup:


----------



## SRB-CC (Mar 25, 2012)

mine:


----------



## GtiBoogiemann (Nov 16, 2002)

*Candy is Dandy*


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

SRB-CC said:


> mine:


Love the rims....those are from the older A6 S-line, right?


----------



## SRB-CC (Mar 25, 2012)

yeah 19's


----------



## slammedk24 (Jan 5, 2010)

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CC U L8TR (Aug 3, 2010)

bacardicj151 said:


> Man those are small


Thats what she said


----------



## R0bL0gic (Aug 26, 2010)

CC U L8TR said:


> Thats what she said


Trouble maker


----------



## salvadorsantana (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm UNIQUE!


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

R0bL0gic said:


> Trouble maker


haha :laugh:


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

salvadorsantana said:


> I'm UNIQUE!


Are u ever gonna do a sound clip of ur exhaust set up???


----------



## Juniorfeel (Dec 24, 2011)

salvadorsantana said:


> I'm UNIQUE!


  Wow...Where in Florida are you? That is definitely one of the nicest CC butt's I've seen


----------



## VWFSIB6 (Jun 12, 2007)

GtiBoogiemann said:


>


what are you dropped on? looks great


----------



## jirathing (May 29, 2012)

2010 CC


----------



## CC U L8TR (Aug 3, 2010)

jirathing said:


> 2010 CC


I like your paper plate.


----------



## salvadorsantana (Jul 16, 2011)

AZ_CC said:


> Are u ever gonna do a sound clip of ur exhaust set up???


Just need to find out an empty road and someone to help me 


I'm UNIQUE!


----------



## salvadorsantana (Jul 16, 2011)

Juniorfeel said:


> Wow...Where in Florida are you? That is definitely one of the nicest CC butt's I've seen


Miami


I'm UNIQUE!


----------



## AustinChappell (Jan 12, 2012)

Next will be exhaust. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PLAccBo (Dec 4, 2011)

Some pictures i found of my car from the HRE open house.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

PLAccBo said:


> Some pictures i found of my car from the HRE open house.


Bo, In pic 2, your tail lights looks very dark. Are these the stock r-line, or did you paint them?


----------



## Boricua_aoc (Aug 19, 2004)

I just picked mine up on Friday... Mods will begin soon, I dropped it off today to get it tinted.


----------



## PLAccBo (Dec 4, 2011)

KOWCC said:


> Bo, In pic 2, your tail lights looks very dark. Are these the stock r-line, or did you paint them?


They are stock R-Line tails. It's the editing that makes them look darker.


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

AustinChappell said:


> Next will be exhaust.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


That looks fantastic! Now all you have to do is stay away from curbs.


----------



## Xklusiv (Jul 17, 2012)

Newbie here with a new addition:


















So Sexy.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Congrats car looks good....are those factory xenons?....I wish mine came with them....and I love the Interlaggos those are some sexy ass rims


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Congrats car looks good....are those factory xenons?....I wish mine came with them....and I love the Interlaggos those are some sexy ass rims


If youre referring to Boricua's car, Those are HIDs, since those interlagos are chrome , and if it's from factory like that, then this is an executive trim , V6 with all wheel drive. Mine has the same package but my interlagos were silver not chrome...mine was the lux limited. also this car has the pano roof like mine. It could always be a lux limited and he just added chromes...but I also see the parking sensors in the bumper...I'm sure it's an executive


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Congrats car looks good....are those factory xenons?....I wish mine came with them....and I love the Interlaggos those are some sexy ass rims


Also Xclusiv's are HID's. Zoom in on the pic. To the side of the bulb (the casing of the glass sphere where the beam shoots out from) you can see three curved lines....that's how you can tell they are stock Xenons (HID's). Look at a normal headlight cluster and u won't see those lines.

No lines in front of the orange side markers









Here are the curved lines


----------



## Xklusiv (Jul 17, 2012)

Sammzway said:


> Damn, CCs look so god damn good. Every god damn time I see one, I stare. All the CCs here look fantastic. :thumbup:


This is true.

...and it looks like it's about time to start running for your charger, bro.

My phone battery looks that same right about now, too


----------



## Xklusiv (Jul 17, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Also Xclusiv's are HID's. Zoom in on the pic. To the side of the bulb (the casing of the glass sphere where the beam shoots out from) you can see three curved lines....that's how you can tell they are stock Xenons (HID's). Look at a normal headlight cluster and u won't see those lines.
> 
> No lines in front of the orange side markers
> 
> ...


Exactly.

They also do a little dance when I start the car with the switch in AUTO, when it is dark outside. It's like the car blinks and then crosses it's eyes.

Neat. :laugh:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Xklusiv said:


> Exactly.
> 
> They also do a little dance when I start the car with the switch in AUTO, when it is dark outside. It's like the car blinks and then crosses it's eyes.
> 
> Neat. :laugh:


I love that dance.....a few times at the supermarket at night it caught some people's attention and let me tell u, they were shocked beyond belief!! You can cancel that dance with the Vagcom software....I might do that after my warranty expires. More moving parts = more things that can eventually break 

If you notice they are also adaptive headlights, they move with your steering wheel. I'm sure you noticed already...my dealer never mentioned it. He also forgot to mention the led string on each door and the ambient lighting...the first time I drove it at night I had the biggest smile...I think it lasted till the next morning.


----------



## Xklusiv (Jul 17, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> I love that dance.....a few times at the supermarket at night it caught some people's attention and let me tell u, they were shocked beyond belief!! You can cancel that dance with the Vagcom software....I might do that after my warranty expires. More moving parts = more things that can eventually break
> 
> If you notice they are also adaptive headlights, they move with your steering wheel. I'm sure you noticed already...my dealer never mentioned it. He also forgot to mention the led string on each door and the ambient lighting...the first time I drove it at night I had the biggest smile...I think it lasted till the next morning.


Yeah, I knew about the adaptive lighting prior to purchasing...but I found out about the dance by accident. I normally manually control my lights. I would rarely leave it on AUTO, because in the AM, on the expressway on the way into work, if I go under a bridge/overpass the temporary darkness causes them to come on...then they go back to DRL. 

Well, it just so happens that my route has a lot of overpasses like that, so it would cycle between being on and DRL a lot. So I would just leave it on "0".

I guess I must have moved them to AUTO or something, instead of off one time. Anyway, I jump in the car one evening, to run to the store...and I turn it on and just before I get ready to throw it in gear, the lights start blinking/crossing... I was like :what:...shut the car off and started it back up, and it did it again. Now, I was like 

Needless to say, my switch stays in AUTO now...unless I wanna have the fogs on, too. But I also like how the lights come on at night, when I unlock the car when it's in AUTO.


----------



## jonathanclavijo (Sep 13, 2011)

Took some pics driving from fort Lauderdale to Tampa.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Xklusiv said:


> Yeah, I knew about the adaptive lighting prior to purchasing...but I found out about the dance by accident. I normally manually control my lights. I would rarely leave it on AUTO, because in the AM, on the expressway on the way into work, if I go under a bridge/overpass the temporary darkness causes them to come on...then they go back to DRL.
> 
> Well, it just so happens that my route has a lot of overpasses like that, so it would cycle between being on and DRL a lot. So I would just leave it on "0".
> 
> ...


I'm not sure what blinking you are referring to...mine dont blink they just start dancing. I programmed my MFI to show DRL in my drop down list and I've disengaged them. Also installed a euro switch so I can roll with parking lights and fogs only. Also programmed It to turn fogs, city lights and side markers when I unlock (pic below). Stock would turn on headlights upon unlock. I would rather have to change my fog bulbs rather than my HiDs if they burn out, and it's looks aggressive when I hit unlock. Fogs, city lights and DRL have all been swapped out for hyper white bulbs


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

jonathanclavijo said:


> Took some pics driving from fort Lauderdale to Tampa.


Car and backdrop look stunning!!!


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

^^^ :thumbup:


----------



## Boricua_aoc (Aug 19, 2004)

KOWCC said:


> If youre referring to Boricua's car, Those are HIDs, since those interlagos are chrome , and if it's from factory like that, then this is an executive trim , V6 with all wheel drive. Mine has the same package but my interlagos were silver not chrome...mine was the lux limited. also this car has the pano roof like mine. It could always be a lux limited and he just added chromes...but I also see the parking sensors in the bumper...I'm sure it's an executive


You are correct sir, 4Motion Executive trim...


----------



## steaguejr (Aug 3, 2006)

Toma23 said:


> Another CW


What suspension are you on?


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

steaguejr said:


> What suspension are you on?


koni ss


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

keeping an eye on this thread. looking at with either a white or silver CC in the near future!


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

AustinChappell said:


> Next will be exhaust.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


awesome picture


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> keeping an eye on this thread. looking at with either a white or silver CC in the near future!


White with two-tone dude = :beer: ic: :thumbup:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

I


praneetloke said:


> White with two-tone dude = :beer: ic: :thumbup:


Love the two tone...my cuz has it, but after 2 years, it looks 10 years old. That's why I opted for the black interior, but don't get me wrong the two tone interior looks like its out of a $90k Mercedes. Maybe If you keep it treated with lotion and clean it properly it will look better down the road. That's what i do for mine.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

I absolutely love the two tone, and it seems like everyone has it but me LOL....BUT I do like how dark the inside of my car looks with the all black


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

KOWCC said:


> I
> 
> Love the two tone...my cuz has it, but after 2 years, it looks 10 years old. That's why I opted for the black interior, but don't get me wrong the two tone interior looks like its out of a $90k Mercedes. Maybe If you keep it treated with lotion and clean it properly it will look better down the road. That's what i do for mine.


does your cousin have kids?  I am single and my CC's interior still looks fresh except for the driver's seat which still looks great but compared to the rest of the seats, not so much. But you are right, if you maintain a strict no food/beverage policy, it is possible to keep it clean!


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

praneetloke said:


> White with two-tone dude = :beer: ic: :thumbup:


sorry not a fan of the 2-tone. if it was red and black then yes!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

praneetloke said:


> does your cousin have kids?  I am single and my CC's interior still looks fresh except for the driver's seat which still looks great but compared to the rest of the seats, not so much. But you are right, if you maintain a strict no food/beverage policy, it is possible to keep it clean!


He has like 10 dogs


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

praneetloke said:


> does your cousin have kids?  I am single and my CC's interior still looks fresh except for the driver's seat which still looks great but compared to the rest of the seats, not so much. But you are right, if you maintain a strict no food/beverage policy, it is possible to keep it clean!


I hear ya, even my two baby girls 1.5 and 3.5 years of age arent even aloud to talk about food/beverages in the back seat, anywhere else, they are very well spoiled


----------



## 1SLOWMK6 (Jan 20, 2012)

How about this wide body cc , I m jelly .


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

holy cow! that's looks sexy! And what did you do to the orange patch on your headlights?


----------



## VWFSIB6 (Jun 12, 2007)




----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

seriously this cc is sickkkk


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

praneetloke said:


> holy cow! that's looks sexy! And what did you do to the orange patch on your headlights?


2 options. 

1- buy the euro headlight set, OEM for about $1,900 avail online, OR 

2- tape off the area and use chrome spray paint.

Personally in my situation, I would go
OEM and to help compensate the crazy price I would pay for the headlights I would sell my stock Xenon headlights....I'm sure they will sell in seconds. Most folks have trim packages lower than the lux limited and would love the stock xenons. Darn now you got me thinking.......lol


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

TGIF....just a little pic I took as I was going into work, I looked back and thought man I love my car....I'm sure the rest of you do it too lol


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> TGIF....just a little pic I took as I was going into work, I looked back and thought man I love my car....I'm sure the rest of you do it too lol


hahahaha!! I do it all the time! :thumbup:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> TGIF....just a little pic I took as I was going into work, I looked back and thought man I love my car....I'm sure the rest of you do it too lol


HAHAHAHAHAH...I have about a 5 minute walk to my office from where I park....since I park all the way out there  ...believe me when I tell u I walk backwards most of the way looking ag my CC, saying to myself...."that thing is sick"


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> TGIF....just a little pic I took as I was going into work, I looked back and thought man I love my car....I'm sure the rest of you do it too lol


I also use my "Heatshield" sun shade, makes a huge difference.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> HAHAHAHAHAH...I have about a 5 minute walk to my office from where I park....since I park all the way out there  ...believe me when I tell u I walk backwards most of the way looking ag my CC, saying to myself...."that thing is sick"


LOL Yup and I'm sure ppl are looking at you like your crazy cuz u keep looking back....I try to not make it soo obvious but I just cant help it....and hell yea the sun shade helps a lot especially out here when its 110*, the qt is cooler when I get in and the car cools off A LOT quicker....sometimes when I forget to put it up when I'm in a rush I pay for it big time when I get off work and I start sweating as soon as I get in it and it takes a couple miles for it to cool off....I'm just glad its not all black like my tbss was


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> TGIF....just a little pic I took as I was going into work, I looked back and thought man I love my car....I'm sure the rest of you do it too lol


AZ, I just had to take a "I'm walking into work" picture LOLLL. We should start a thread just for that 

It's Saturday so I get to park at the main entrance, and there's only about 5 cars here in total.

Also, just truly realized how low it sits on Eibachs....I can't even stand my iPhone up under the front lip.....incredible!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Hahahahahahahahahahaha I know ever since yesterday I been noticing how much I look back at my car....its crazy but I never noticed and my wife doesn't say anything to me cuz she's used to it and knows how iam.

Ur car looks sweet kow I love the stance, I can't wait to lower mine!!!!....these cars in white look absolutely amazing:heart:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Hahahahahahahahahahaha I know ever since yesterday I been noticing how much I look back at my car....its crazy but I never noticed and my wife doesn't say anything to me cuz she's used to it and knows how iam.
> 
> Ur car looks sweet kow I love the stance, I can't wait to lower mine!!!!....these cars in white look absolutely amazing:heart:


Before I bought it in white I saw some black ones that really grabbed my attention....now that I have white I agree it's the best color.

Wait till I add my 12mm front and 5mm rear spacers, then it will look outstanding...not that it doesn't already


----------



## chillybone (Jul 4, 2012)

hey im a new member just bought this a few weeks ago and added 18 interlogos and the oslam drl fog light covers


























before









after


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Love the Interlaggos they are one of the best looking wheels around....and those drls looks kinda cool....where'd u get them and how much??


----------



## chillybone (Jul 4, 2012)

cost me 115.00 on ebay with like 55.00 shipping from over seas 
so 170.00 grand total

took 2 weeks to get but i think they look unique from what i see around.
seller was helpful with installation and quick to respond for any concerns i gave him a good rating for sure.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/OSRAM-LED-d...es&hash=item231f73a815&vxp=mtr#ht_2027wt_4856


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Nice, those are pretty cool....I'm just not digging the Chrome trim


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

Nice drl, how is the wiring?


----------



## chillybone (Jul 4, 2012)

very easy just wired it right to the battery


----------



## salvadorsantana (Jul 16, 2011)

chillybone said:


> hey im a new member just bought this a few weeks ago and added 18 interlogos and the oslam drl fog light covers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should plastidip the chrome parts of it, IMO would look a lot better


I'm UNIQUE!


----------



## Matt.B (May 22, 2012)

Here's mine...she's a 2013 3.6 4Mo Exec with 18" Lakeville wheels, black headliner, and brushed aluminum interior trim.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Car looks good on 18s :thumbup:


----------



## AustinChappell (Jan 12, 2012)

Little better back drop. Dirty car and i guess dirty camera... I need to get it serviced i guess. 














































Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

AustinChappell said:


> Little better back drop. Dirty car and i guess dirty camera... I need to get it serviced i guess.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Austin...among the best pics I've seen so far on VWVORTEX!! Picture 3 is stunning!


----------



## J_Ro (May 17, 2003)

AZ_CC said:


>


more info on this CC..wow


----------



## AustinChappell (Jan 12, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Austin...among the best pics I've seen so far on VWVORTEX!! Picture 3 is stunning!


Wow thanks! I tend to think the quality of my photography to be pretty bad and throw out everything. If it wasn't for the wheels i wouldn't have posted them. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cvillarraga (Jun 10, 2011)




----------



## cvillarraga (Jun 10, 2011)

Here's some better pics


----------



## pEAkfrEAk (Nov 15, 2009)

J_Ro said:


> more info on this CC..wow


Here you are 
http://carscoop.blogspot.com/2011/05/kbr-motorsport-tricks-out-volkswagens.html
Or just google "Passat CC SWAT"


----------



## Ampiler (Feb 22, 2012)

Not Candywhite but soon 3M 1080 Matte white


----------



## CC U L8TR (Aug 3, 2010)

^


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

cvillarraga said:


>


You know what? An R-line front lip would complete that bumper but otherwise good pictures dude. I love the wheels!


----------



## cvillarraga (Jun 10, 2011)

praneetloke said:


> You know what? An R-line front lip would complete that bumper but otherwise good pictures dude. I love the wheels!


Thanks! Yeah agree on the bumper but I'll prob lower it first just can't decide if I wanna do coil overs or springs


----------



## secondletter23 (Mar 27, 2007)

After 3 weeks of waiting for the car to come from Georgia, I finally got her Saturday.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

7 consecutive days of NO POSTS... Had to throw a random pic


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

Niceeeer


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Hahah...what's up brother!!


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

KOWCC said:


> 7 consecutive days of NO POSTS... Had to throw a random pic


 haha! I should wash/wax mine and take pics soon but I'll enjoy yours until then.. :thumbup:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Is this thread coming to an end???? Where are all the proud white CC owners!?


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Here's a couple of mine....some ppl wanted to see how my taillights looked in the night and day time....here they are and then a couple more with my painted trim pieces....ENJOY


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Here's a couple of mine....some ppl wanted to see how my taillights looked in the night and day time....here they are and then a couple more with my painted trim pieces....ENJOY


 If it wasent for the 3rd brake light , I couldn't even tell you were braking man (daytime pic) .....kinda dangerous in my opinion.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> If it wasent for the 3rd brake light , I couldn't even tell you were braking man (daytime pic) .....kinda dangerous in my opinion.


 Eehhh I guess the pic doesn't do it much justice but anytime I have someone follow me and what not I always ask them if they can see my brake and turn lights....they always say yes and I haven't had any complaints on the road, cops neither


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Eehhh I guess the pic doesn't do it much justice but anytime I have someone follow me and what not I always ask them if they can see my brake and turn lights....they always say yes and I haven't had any complaints on the road, cops neither


 Best way to test them...I have the same issue with my stealth rear turn bulbs...they barely flash orange during the day....


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

Been busy and I haven't done anything to my CC yet. I will try to take some "nice" shots of mine this weekend. Need to wash and wax it.


----------



## BritBulldog (Feb 6, 2009)

man...looking at these mkaes me really want to make the switch to a CC... 

Maybe when i have a kid


----------



## amouse (Feb 19, 2012)

here's mine. CC 2011 DSG 2.0 
JLS led drl 
AU102 19" 
Eibach Prokit 
R-line kit


----------



## baddceo (May 1, 2012)

That's peerty!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

amouse said:


> here's mine. CC 2011 DSG 2.0
> JLS led drl
> AU102 19"
> Eibach Prokit
> R-line kit


 Did you plastidip the lower middle part of your front grill....mine is white , but I like how yours looks, looks sharper and more aggressive .....I'm going to dip mine!

Here is mine currently:


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Man all the cars look great everyone....it looks like none of them are ever driven they're soo clean....and then I look at mine like EH lol


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Man all the cars look great everyone....it looks like none of them are ever driven they're soo clean....and then I look at mine like EH lol


 Hahahaaa that's halarious. Personally I put about 35-45 miles a day on it, and u will never see it in a NON-showroom shine condition..u less it's raining like today! I use my California duster daily!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Hahahaaa that's halarious. Personally I put about 35-45 miles a day on it, and u will never see it in a NON-showroom shine condition..u less it's raining like today! I use my California duster daily!


 Yea I do about the same mileage wise....I try to keep it as clean as possible but since I bought the car a couple months ago its been like a roller coaster ride with all the monsoons we've had....but everytime I wash it it gets a nice spray detailing to keep the dust from sticking and keep the glass like look and feel. 

Thx for reminding I forgot I have a California dusted....I had bought it for my SS cuz it would look dirty and dusty an hour after I washed it but it never worked all that good on the all black....I bet it'll be perfect for the CC


----------



## Bama CC (Jul 26, 2011)

H&R Ultra lows just installed yesterday


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Car looks awesome slammed....are u planning to get new wheels?


----------



## amouse (Feb 19, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Did you plastidip the lower middle part of your front grill....mine is white , but I like how yours looks, looks sharper and more aggressive .....I'm going to dip mine!
> 
> Here is mine currently:


 Thanks!! i dint plastic dip it but instead, i use carbon fiber vinyl.. safer and stone chip resistance =)


----------



## salvadorsantana (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm UNIQUE!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Still no exhaust clip :thumbdown:


----------



## Bama CC (Jul 26, 2011)

AZ_CC said:


> Car looks awesome slammed....are u planning to get new wheels?


 Thanks. Yes I'm still shopping around. I'm thinking black wheels with a polished lip...


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Bama CC said:


> Thanks. Yes I'm still shopping around. I'm thinking black wheels with a polished lip...


 It's gonna look sick I bet....but iam a little biased towards black wheels


----------



## T-Nasty (Mar 22, 2008)

Here's an unedited one


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Car looks great :thumbup: what r u lowered on?


----------



## T-Nasty (Mar 22, 2008)

Thanks! H&R Ultralows. HIGHLY recommended. They ride so nice and the adjustability is endless.


----------



## cttayse (May 23, 2012)

*My 2012 bought in April*


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Car looks clean....and u bought the right color :thumbup::beer:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

That does look brand new!!


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

Put my new Wheels on 

 
DSC_3676 by bacardicj151, on Flickr 

 
DSC_3689 by bacardicj151, on Flickr


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

Very proper cj!


----------



## vwkonig (Jul 27, 2012)

Toma23 said:


> Another CW


love your car dude, what type of suspension do you have? springs/coils? and what brand? 

thanks.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

vwkonig said:


> love your car dude, what type of suspension do you have? springs/coils? and what brand?
> 
> thanks.


That's my good friends car! He's got coils, and I think they are H&R.....he was soo kind to give me his Eibachs...we have twin cars, just different trims


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> That's my good friends car! He's got coils, and I think they are H&R.....he was soo kind to give me his Eibachs...we have twin cars, just different trims


I thought he was on Konis


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> I thought he was on Konis


My mistake, you R correct


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> My mistake, you R correct


Hey now, u don't have to tease me and spell "are" like "R" how u did and tease me cuz u have a R line body kit and I don't LOL :laugh:


----------



## jayd1 (Jul 21, 2011)

yup this just happened, this is my candy white CC


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Hey now, u don't have to tease me and spell "are" like "R" how u did and tease me cuz u have a R line body kit and I don't LOL :laugh:


Man your halarious......uR car is sick man!!! Lol


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

jayd1 said:


> yup this just happened, this is my candy white CC


uh, why?


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

jayd1 said:


> yup this just happened, this is my candy white CC


Looks kinda cool and certainly different....but I hope its just a wrap


----------



## jayd1 (Jul 21, 2011)

Why? Because I know how and am able. Because people ask why. And because I enjoy modding for the pure sake of change. The above pic was at waterfest the below pics were 3 days ago

Cheers mates






















http://m.facebook.com/BAGRIDERS?__u...38189.28836.153314064709240&__user=1647197505


----------



## Ilala819 (Aug 2, 2011)

Here is my candy White Baby (2013)


----------



## R0bL0gic (Aug 26, 2010)

Ilala819 said:


> Here is my candy White Baby (2013)


Damn, 3r CC! Man I hope third time is a charm


----------



## Ilala819 (Aug 2, 2011)

R0bL0gic said:


> Damn, 3r CC! Man I hope third time is a charm


hahaha thanks, as of now its all good. No complains :thumbup::laugh:


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Nice lookin chick


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Nice lookin chick


Where is it???


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Where is it???


This one from the guys pic above


----------



## Ilala819 (Aug 2, 2011)

AZ_CC said:


> This one from the guys pic above



Im not a guy lol, im the girl on the pic, and I look kinda scary with that expression on LOL:screwy:


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Ilala819 said:


> Im not a guy lol, im the girl on the pic, and I look kinda scary with that expression on LOL:screwy:


Oh shoot my bad, I didn't know LOL....nice car and pic with u in it....your a very beautiful woman


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

Ilala819 said:


> Here is my candy White Baby (2013)


Congratulations! Any mods planned?

*Edit:* I just noticed that you have had two other CCs before this one. Why did you give up the '12 CCs?


----------



## NJSTSX (Apr 11, 2007)

Ilala819 said:


> Here is my candy White Baby (2013)




Was this picture taken in Key West?


----------



## MKSixVeeDub (Feb 13, 2011)

Heres mine...


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

I was referring to the car...i guess the iphone app is not showing the pics, but now i see them on my home PC.....yeah, after seeing your "beautiful woman" who needs to see the car... LOL


----------



## Ampiler (Feb 22, 2012)

jayd1 said:


> yup this just happened, this is my candy white CC


What kind of front lip did you use under your front bumper?


----------



## jayd1 (Jul 21, 2011)

Ampiler said:


> What kind of front lip did you use under your front bumper?


Ohh that junk sitting on the ground? I made that lip out of fiberglass, bolts to factory under shroud holes. Made a template molded directly off the shape and dimensions of the front bumper and molded it out of glass.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

jayd1 said:


> Ohh that junk sitting on the ground? I made that lip out of fiberglass, bolts to factory under shroud holes. Made a template molded directly off the shape and dimensions of the front bumper and molded it out of glass.


Now I see what you meant in your earlier post when someone asked you why?? You said because i COULD. Nice fabrication work man. You want me advice, make those lips and sell them.. There definitely is a market. You have two interested already!!


----------



## Ilala819 (Aug 2, 2011)

MKSixVeeDub said:


> Heres mine...



We're twinssss :laugh::beer::thumbup:


----------



## Ilala819 (Aug 2, 2011)

praneetloke said:


> Congratulations! Any mods planned?
> 
> *Edit:* I just noticed that you have had two other CCs before this one. Why did you give up the '12 CCs?



No mods planned as of now. The other 2 CCs where just acting up, they had a weird whistling noise cming from the engine and the Dealership was unable to fix it so they gave me a 2013


----------



## Ilala819 (Aug 2, 2011)

NJSTSX said:


> Was this picture taken in Key West?


Yes


----------



## salvadorsantana (Jul 16, 2011)

Did lil upgrade today...


I'm UNIQUE!


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Saw this on Vag Scene, cool picture!


----------



## vwkonig (Jul 27, 2012)

Rlinetexas said:


> Saw this on Vag Scene, cool picture!


awesome picture, does anyone know what wheels those are? looks pretty sweet.


----------



## Ilala819 (Aug 2, 2011)

salvadorsantana said:


> Did lil upgrade today...
> 
> 
> I'm UNIQUE!



so are u gonna give me ur other wheels? My bday is sunday opcorn::wave:


----------



## jayd1 (Jul 21, 2011)

just one moar. for all the dudes who thought camo was permanent and i was still posting it as a candy white :screwy: see you guys at h2o


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

jayd1 said:


> just one moar. for all the dudes who thought camo was permanent and i was still posting it as a candy white :screwy: see you guys at h2o


Jayd, can you post a few extra pics of the frog grill/bumper..I really like the black work!!! Beautiful job


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

KOWCC do you sleep at all?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

praneetloke said:


> KOWCC do you sleep at all?


Man that's the funniest question I've seen on vortex!!!! Lollll seriously can't stop laughing...I have a 1 and a half AND a three and a half year old...so I'm up 24/7 ...LoL


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

amouse said:


> Thanks!! i dint plastic dip it but instead, i use carbon fiber vinyl.. safer and stone chip resistance =)


did you apply the vinyl in one piece or u had to cut it in stripes n apply? any closer shot of ur lower grill?

Im thinking to do the same with my lower grill man.


----------



## salvadorsantana (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm UNIQUE!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Hello there


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

Rlinetexas said:


> Saw this on Vag Scene, cool picture!


Link to said car?


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

salvadorsantana said:


> I'm UNIQUE!


That's pretty cool look with the front lip blacked black.


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Good day for a pic


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Rlinetexas said:


> That's pretty cool look with the front lip blacked black.


X2


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Rlinetexas said:


> Good day for a pic


Best picture weather!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Washed, waxed & ready to hit the strip!!!


----------



## R0bL0gic (Aug 26, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


> Washed, waxed & ready to hit the strip!!!


It's about time, hit the strip .....?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Washed, waxed & ready to hit the strip!!!


Our cars are spoiled brats!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

R0bL0gic said:


> It's about time, hit the strip .....?


Yea I know tell me about it with all these dust storms we've been having its been about 2 weeks since I washed it....and by strip I mean the Vegas strip....not the drag strip Rob relax were gonna go soon LOL



KOWCC said:


> Our cars are spoiled brats!


Yes they are!!!!....the CC is like my fourth kid next to my son, daughter & dog LOL


----------



## R0bL0gic (Aug 26, 2010)

Sorry, I was thinking of something else...


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

KOWCC said:


> Best picture weather!


Thanks!


----------



## AustinChappell (Jan 12, 2012)

Detailed mine the other day. It needed it badddd



















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

Love those wheels! ...sigh..when will I change mine?!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

AustinChappell said:


> Detailed mine the other day. It needed it badddd
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Grill and rims look fantastic...18s or 19s?

Looks like your tails are tinted to?

What are you planning to do with the front plate holes.......plug, euro plate???

All in all car looks beautiful man!


----------



## AustinChappell (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks man! They are 19's plans for the car are to fill and re spray bumper and hood. I'll be painting the grill, mirrors and all the other matt black plastic pieces gloss black. Along with the roof. Eventually ill get the gold coast kit but it's not number one on the list right now lol. I'll also be shaving the chrome trim but keep the body line. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Car looks soo good it doesn't need a kit. If only I dropped mine before I added the kit...i might have changed my mind and saved a few G's. Oh well, no regrets ever though. I've seen some with gloss black replacing the matte trim....they looked stunning!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

I like the work done on this one


----------



## AustinChappell (Jan 12, 2012)

I tried that look with plasti dip and that's the only angle I liked the look of it. Looking at it head on made it look HUGE. My fiance looked at me like I was crazy when I got done with it so I ended up peeling it off lol. I'm sure it looks better in gloss head on. 
It reminded me of the Ford edge when I did it. 









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

LOL


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Good morning Fellas!


----------



## AustinChappell (Jan 12, 2012)

Looking good! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

AustinChappell said:


> Looking good!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


Thanks AC....was checking my mailbox and walking back up the driveway....unlocked it and I was like WOW. This is probably the first car I own that still "turns my head". It's just soo sexy looking, it grabs my attention every day!!....and I've owned some nice cars in my lifetime!!!


----------



## AustinChappell (Jan 12, 2012)

I think my fiance gets jealous cause I'm always staring at my car when we get out lol. I've had it for almost a year and a half and it hasn't changed. 

Took some night shots last night before I have to leave town. 


















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

AustinChappell said:


> I think my fiance gets jealous cause I'm always staring at my car when we get out lol. I've had it for almost a year and a half and it hasn't changed.
> 
> Took some night shots last night before I have to leave town.
> 
> ...


Glad to know that after a year...it's still
The same feeling....I may have to start parking closer to my office, cause I literally walk backwards most of the way staring at my car...that could be a tripping hazard!

Your pics are great, both angles, but that rear shot with the tinted tails...... Wow....blew me away. Still
I tell u, excellent selection in rims...haven't seen them on any other CC. My friend at work has them on his A4.


----------



## AustinChappell (Jan 12, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Glad to know that after a year...it's still
> The same feeling....I may have to start parking closer to my office, cause I literally walk backwards most of the way staring at my car...that could be a tripping hazard!
> 
> Your pics are great, both angles, but that rear shot with the tinted tails...... Wow....blew me away. Still
> I tell u, excellent selection in rims...haven't seen them on any other CC. My friend at work has them on his A4.


I love them man. These are literally the only black rims I will own. It just fits the whole black and white of the car. The lips just pop! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

@AustinChappell, I love those wheels on the cc. Great choice!


----------



## xkmotorsport (Dec 22, 2011)

*my candy white cc with whote diffuser*

Painted my diffuser glossy white today. How does it look? I have also put led drls, blacked out my grille, blacked out my roof, smoked my brake lights, and made my rear logo white. What do you guys think? Still gonna get myself Audi A7 rims 19" and a custom body kit, NOT the R-Line kit. 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7910606676 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7910607394 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7910608382


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Very nice work... I also have my rear diffuser painted. Gives the impression that it's the rear body kit piece, since they gold coast kit doesn't come with one.

I especially like the tails, what did you use on those??


----------



## ap0091 (Mar 17, 2011)

heres my baby  

 
DSC_0058 by anupmpatel, on Flickr 

 
DSC_0052 by anupmpatel, on Flickr 

 
DSC_0033 by anupmpatel, on Flickr


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

ap0091 said:


> heres my baby
> 
> 
> DSC_0058 by anupmpatel, on Flickr
> ...


 Are those black Sags????? Can we see some more close up pics? Powder coated?


----------



## ap0091 (Mar 17, 2011)

The wheels were first plasti-dipped to see how i felt about the black look, loved it so i payed some dude $100 in dallas to peel off the dip and spray them for me and make them look better. 

for now im being lazy and dont feel like getting out of the house to take close up pics haha 

 
DSC_0007 by anupmpatel, on Flickr 

thats as close as i got unless we wanna talk about iphone pics i put on facebook haha 









This is when it was dipped.


----------



## ap0091 (Mar 17, 2011)

just to show, the CC looks GREAT next to some higherend cars  

 
DSC_0210 by anupmpatel, on Flickr 

 
DSC_0205 by anupmpatel, on Flickr 

 
DSC_0089 by anupmpatel, on Flickr 

 
DSC_0088 by anupmpatel, on Flickr


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

ap0091 said:


> The wheels were first plasti-dipped to see how i felt about the black look, loved it so i payed some dude $100 in dallas to peel off the dip and spray them for me and make them look better.
> 
> for now im being lazy and dont feel like getting out of the house to take close up pics haha
> 
> ...


 Thx, looks incredible!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Nice looking black sags....looks like ur the first to do them lol


----------



## GoldenLion (Sep 5, 2012)

C:/Users/Patrick/Pictures/album%209-2-2012/IMG_0127.JPG


----------



## GoldenLion (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

We still can't see a pic, try again


----------



## GoldenLion (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## AustinChappell (Jan 12, 2012)

GoldenLion said:


>


 Still didn't work ^^^

My car again vvv









The two things that give me the most trouble 



















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GoldenLion (Sep 5, 2012)

http://www5.snapfish.com/snapfish/s...otsc=SHR/otsi=SPIClink/COBRAND_NAME=snapfish/


----------



## salvadorsantana (Jul 16, 2011)

Last night from Miami Beach 


I'm UNIQUE!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Finally got lowered....and figured I'd resurrect this thread since its been a while


----------



## pEAkfrEAk (Nov 15, 2009)

Took some new pix today


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Car looks great....H&R springs looks great on R-lines

I added a pic up tip to mine


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

AZ, what kind of springs you out on?

pEAkfrEAk, Dies ist sagenhaft (i hope its right  )


----------



## pEAkfrEAk (Nov 15, 2009)

Stero1D said:


> pEAkfrEAk, Dies ist sagenhaft (i hope its right  )


Ja, ist richtig


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> AZ, what kind of springs you out on?
> 
> pEAkfrEAk, Dies ist sagenhaft (i hope its right  )


Don't judge me LOL but I'm on raceland coils....I got them off Craigslist for $100


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

AZ_CC said:


> Don't judge me LOL but I'm on raceland coils....I got them off Craigslist for $100


LMAO:laugh:


----------



## Boricua_aoc (Aug 19, 2004)

pEAkfrEAk said:


> Took some new pix today


We are twins now... Of course you are already lowered. :thumbup: i definitely like the way the all black roof looks.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

airmax1 said:


> LMAO:laugh:


Thought you'd get a kick outta that


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

AZ_CC said:


> Finally got lowered....


So you only put the rear springs on?
You still gotta lower the front man! :laugh:

J/K....but I'm shocked that the Racelands didn't slam the front actually....weird

Rear looks good, but the front needs "moar low"
Or raise the rear a little to help even it out, IMO


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

snobrdrdan said:


> So you only put the rear springs on?
> You still gotta lower the front man! :laugh:
> 
> J/K....but I'm shocked that the Racelands didn't slam the front actually....weird
> ...


X2 on lowering the the front


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Brother Toma, welcome back!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> So you only put the rear springs on?
> You still gotta lower the front man! :laugh:
> 
> J/K....but I'm shocked that the Racelands didn't slam the front actually....weird
> ...


IMO, Dan knows best!  take the advice . But seriously, the front needs lowering 

Car is really starting to look sweet though....lowering is the best thing to happen to a vehicle and the most noticeable


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

KOWCC said:


> IMO, Dan knows best!  take the advice . But seriously, the front needs lowering
> 
> Car is really starting to look sweet though....lowering is the best thing to happen to a vehicle and the most noticeable


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh: Keeps getting better and better w every post! opcorn:


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> So you only put the rear springs on?
> You still gotta lower the front man! :laugh:
> 
> J/K....but I'm shocked that the Racelands didn't slam the front actually....weird
> ...


Hahahahahahahahahahaha yea I know....the front is getting lowered today to match the back LOL....I didn't get the wrench to adjust them when I got them so this was the way they were set I guess....but I'm taking it to the installer and he said he could do it without them.

Updated pics to come after


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> IMO, Dan knows best!  take the advice . But seriously, the front needs lowering
> 
> Car is really starting to look sweet though....lowering is the best thing to happen to a vehicle and the most noticeable


I know I know the wife has been telling me ever since I got it that the front needs to come down more LOL....I just said eh and thought maybe they'd settle some in the front and even it out....but today was the best day to get the car to him and adjust the front....man I hate when she says "i told u so" LOL

I go in a bit then ill post up updated pics....wish me luck....oh and the car is dirty so yea bare with me


----------



## pEAkfrEAk (Nov 15, 2009)

Boricua_aoc said:


> We are twins now... Of course you are already lowered. :thumbup: i definitely like the way the all black roof looks.


yes, close to twins  I've seen your car before. looks great but needs to be lowered


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

KOWCC said:


> Brother Toma, welcome back!


Thank you brother glad to be back


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

AZ_CC said:


> Hahahahahahahahahahaha yea I know....the front is getting lowered today to match the back LOL....I didn't get the wrench to adjust them when I got them so this was the way they were set I guess....but I'm taking it to the installer and he said he could do it without them.
> 
> Updated pics to come after


And some new wheels wouldn't hurt 19 would look really good but then I'm sure you know that lol


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Toma23 said:


> And some new wheels wouldn't hurt 19 would look really good but then I'm sure you know that lol


Oh yea LOL I already know which ones I want just a matter of saving up for them....all in good time


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Fixed....25 1/4" GTF on all corners


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

You are now in business!!!! Spacers next...lol it never ends.

Hey I'm attempting to install my reverse bulbs tonight, may hit u up if I can't find those screws in the housing.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> You are now in business!!!! Spacers next...lol it never ends.
> 
> Hey I'm attempting to install my reverse bulbs tonight, may hit u up if I can't find those screws in the housing.



Thx, and I know tell me about it I keep finding new things to buy LOL.

And no problem just hit me up, I always have my phone with me :beer:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Just when you say to yourself "That's it"....literally within a few days, you have found something new!!! Damn forums ...lol


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Just when you say to yourself "That's it"....literally within a few days, you have found something new!!! Damn forums ...lol


I know right


----------



## hvan813 (Jun 25, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Fixed....25 1/4" GTF on all corners


Sick! I'm waiting for my lovely lady to get my rims and tires from achtuning.com. what springs are you on? And does it affect the comfort and drivability of your car?

Sent from my HTC VLE_U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

hvan813 said:


> Sick! I'm waiting for my lovely lady to get my rims and tires from achtuning.com. what springs are you on? And does it affect the comfort and drivability of your car?
> 
> Sent from my HTC VLE_U using Tapatalk 2



I'm on coils not springs, raceland coils to be exact....they ride pretty nice....not a lot of ppl like them and say bad about them but I like them....they aren't super stiff but are more firm then stock in a good way....I've taken some corners very well and the car is overall handling better with minimal noise


----------



## Tommy Gunz (Sep 19, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> I'm on coils not springs, raceland coils to be exact....they ride pretty nice....not a lot of ppl like them and say bad about them but I like them....they aren't super stiff but are more firm then stock in a good way....I've taken some corners very well and the car is overall handling better with minimal noise


Raceland, I haven't heard anything bad about them. But really, when you go coils aren't you looking for the perfect ride height and drive-ability? Does branding really matter if you accomplish what you are set out to do?

Looks good AZ_CC!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Tommy Gunz said:


> Raceland, I haven't heard anything bad about them. But really, when you go coils aren't you looking for the perfect ride height and drive-ability? Does branding really matter if you accomplish what you are set out to do?
> 
> Looks good AZ_CC!


Thx bro that's exactly my thing....I've achieved all that I wanted to do with the suspension....and did it at a bargain price


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

AZ_CC said:


> Thx bro that's exactly my thing....I've achieved all that I wanted to do with the suspension....and did it at a bargain price


opcorn:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Tommy Gunz said:


> Raceland, I haven't heard anything bad about them. But really, when you go coils aren't you looking for the perfect ride height and drive-ability? Does branding really matter if you accomplish what you are set out to do?
> 
> Looks good AZ_CC!


 x2, Well said TG!


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

AZ_CC said:


> Fixed....25 1/4" GTF on all corners


 Much better! 

How many threads do you have left up front & in the back? 
(just curious...haven't seen Racelands on a CC) 

Were they Racelands for a MK5 or a MK6? 

If you're not going to have new wheels for a while....throw some 10mm or 12mm spacers on the front only & it'll look waaay better (for cheap)


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> Much better!
> 
> How many threads do you have left up front & in the back?
> (just curious...haven't seen Racelands on a CC)
> ...


 Thx, and I'm not too sure on the thread count or what the coils were for exactly....yea wheels probably won't be real soon but I agree the front wheels can come out some. 

Where's a good place to get some spacers from?


----------



## AustinChappell (Jan 12, 2012)

Perfect man! I think that's the same height I'm at right now with 19s.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

AustinChappell said:


> Perfect man! I think that's the same height I'm at right now with 19s.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


 Thx bro, I can't wait to get some new wheels :beer:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

AZ_CC said:


> Thx, and I'm not too sure on the thread count or what the coils were for exactly....yea wheels probably won't be real soon but I agree the front wheels can come out some.
> 
> Where's a good place to get some spacers from?


 Hold up...this is *YOUR* car, right???? 

You don't know how many threads are left!?!? :screwy: 

J/K man, but you really should know since it's your car. 
Just peak in the wheel well or under the car to check...might need to jack it up though. 


I just bought some 12MM H&R's from ECS Tuning yesterday. 
Shipping is cheap though since I'm in Michigan and they're based out of Ohio though. 

ACHtuning.com had a cheaper price, but shipping was more for me.....should be cheaper for you since you're a little closer. 
Try them. 

And then get (10) 14x1.5x 40mm lug bolts to go with them! :thumbup:


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> Hold up...this is *YOUR* car, right????
> 
> You don't know how many threads are left!?!? :screwy:
> 
> ...


 
Yea no I have no clue, they were installed by a reputable member on here though....I can txt him and ask....ok yea ill look into the spacers and see if I can swing it or just wait for new wheels. 

Thx for all ur help :beer:


----------



## SWES2006 (Jul 26, 2006)

My 2013 Candy white.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

^^^ car looks amazing....u got the best color too LOL....polished Interlaggos look sick along with the rear spoiler....I wish all CCs came with dual exhaust, it looks mean....great looking '13 :thumbup:


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

^^ nice!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Quick pic on the way out to dinner with the sun setting behind me


----------



## CC U L8TR (Aug 3, 2010)




----------



## R0bL0gic (Aug 26, 2010)

CC U L8TR said:


>


 Something looks different about your car from before?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Car looks amazing by the way, but I wanted to suggest something...those chrome tips point downwards, as did mine. Not sure what look u prefer, but they bugged me. If you adjust the 2 screws u can make them flat....just an idea!


----------



## CC U L8TR (Aug 3, 2010)

KOWCC said:


> Car looks amazing by the way, but I wanted to suggest something...those chrome tips point downwards, as did mine. Not sure what look u prefer, but they bugged me. If you adjust the 2 screws u can make them flat....just an idea!


 Never noticed it........ till now *shaking my fist at you*. 
Thank you, i will have that fixed when i find the time to. 



R0bL0gic said:


> Something looks different about your car from before?


 Other than removing the chrome trim, my car looks like any other R-line. Maybe tires? I did get new tires in that pic


----------



## R0bL0gic (Aug 26, 2010)

CC U L8TR said:


> Never noticed it........ till now *shaking my fist at you*.
> Thank you, i will have that fixed when i find the time to.
> 
> 
> Other than removing the chrome trim, my car looks like any other R-line. Maybe tires? I did get new tires in that pic


 I remember when you did that, different colored calipers and not as low? Ah what the heck do I know?


----------



## CC U L8TR (Aug 3, 2010)

Its not as low. Had the car raised when i had the car corner balanced. 

Good eye


----------



## vwkonig (Jul 27, 2012)

CC U L8TR said:


>


 looks awesome, what type of wheels are those?


----------



## CC U L8TR (Aug 3, 2010)

BBS CH-R 

19x9.5 et43


----------



## joshi_gti (Aug 4, 2008)




----------



## joshi_gti (Aug 4, 2008)

dirty


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

joshi_gti said:


>


 Aftermarket sunroof?


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

That's the first white on white CC I've seen :thumbup: too intense for me though lol


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Aluminum ring arrived today from Great Britain....absolutely 100% perfect fit. Looks OEM. Very satisfied with the product.


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

KOWCC said:


> Aluminum ring arrived today from Great Britain....absolutely 100% perfect fit. Looks OEM. Very satisfied with the product.


 Looks sweet


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

KOWCC said:


> Aluminum ring arrived today from Great Britain....absolutely 100% perfect fit. Looks OEM. Very satisfied with the product.


 eBay Europe ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

US ebay, British seller


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2002-2010-V...its=Model:Touareg&hash=item45ff09b9b2&vxp=mtr


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

KOWCC said:


> Aftermarket sunroof?


 Good eye...first thing I noticed to! 


What holds the headlight trim ring on???


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

On the headlight ring, the back of it has about an 3-4mm extension that fits into the grove around the headlight switch. You just push in the ring, an that extension fills the grove perfectly. Very solid install. 

Also the great thing is that my headlight switch is now solid, and doesn't wobble around 1mm from side to side when i use it.


----------



## stevegasm (Sep 26, 2012)

First post  Here's my 2013 CC Sport, just traded in my Audi A4 3.2 a couple weeks ago. I'm loving it!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Nice car Steve looks good :thumbup:....I think the '13s are starting to grow on me

I did the full monty this morning in preparation for a little car show/hangout tonight


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

AZ, let me tell u, that CC is looking its best!!! That drop really brought it together....looks great buddy. Enjoy the show....wish there were more shows/hangouts here!


----------



## hvan813 (Jun 25, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Nice car Steve looks good :thumbup:....I think the '13s are starting to grow on me
> 
> I did the full monty this morning in preparation for a little car show/hangout tonight











Yours looks awesome! That's mine above
Sent from my HTC VLE_U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> AZ, let me tell u, that CC is looking its best!!! That drop really brought it together....looks great buddy. Enjoy the show....wish there were more shows/hangouts here!


Thx kow I really appreciate it :beer:, and I totally agree about the drop....I'm soo glad I did it, his is my first lowered vehicle and I looove it!!!....u should start setting meets up with ppl around u and with ppl u meet that are into cars as well, u never know it could grow into something big



hvan813 said:


> Yours looks awesome! That's mine above
> Sent from my HTC VLE_U using Tapatalk 2


Thx, urs looks great too!!....I need to do the brushed edging around the windows and u need to tint ur taillights....we also need some 19s


----------



## hvan813 (Jun 25, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Thx, urs looks great too!!....I need to do the brushed edging around the windows and u need to tint ur taillights....we also need some 19s


 Yea the wheels im looking at is back ordered for two months. Second option is r8 reps from Hartmann. Im ordering the gold coast on Monday. For the tail light. I don't like it being too dark. I was looking to buy the rline tail. It really depends on price and if the local shop could have it the way I want it.


Sent from my HTC VLE_U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

hvan813 said:


> Yea the wheels im looking at is back ordered for two months. Second option is r8 reps from Hartmann. Im ordering the gold coast on Monday. For the tail light. I don't like it being too dark. I was looking to buy the rline tail. It really depends on price and if the local shop could have it the way I want it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC VLE_U using Tapatalk 2


Nice, sounds like you got it all planned out....post pics once it starts coming together


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

First ever interior pics of my CC









Pls excuse the dirty carpet....


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

I like the dark trim up top, wish I could do something different with mine cuz I'm tired of the silver....and I soo wish I had that gear selector, it looks more better for driving in manual mode


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

U could get that wood trim...they charge crazy $ for it though...I'm lucky it came stock.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Haven't washed it in three weeks!!!! Ahh finally, it feels soo good...decided to take pic angles I have not taken before....bare with me, I'm no photographer......


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Pics look great, my fab is the first one....just needs moar low!!!!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Pics look great, my fab is the first one....just needs moar low!!!!


Thanks for the feedback AZ....yeah now that im used to my Springs......i want to go lower.....but this state does not allow me....SNOW


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Thanks for the feedback AZ....yeah now that im used to my Springs......i want to go lower.....but this state does not allow me....SNOW


Oh yea I forgot....but u could always raise it in the winter and lower back down in the summer....just an idea


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

AZ_CC said:


> Oh yea I forgot....but u could always raise it in the winter and lower back down in the summer....just an idea


yeah true i just raised mine i had to take it to the dealer so they can replace couple or wheels , and the hoist will damage the body kit being that low , now my car looks like stock lol


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Oh yea I forgot....but u could always raise it in the winter and lower back down in the summer....just an idea


Toma has the best setup for that......maybe one day.....if I'm dropping a G now it will be on stage 1 with a CAI


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

@KOWCC, your CC looks amazing! Sagitta wheels are awesome! They are kind of an old style now but they still look amazing! Wish they weren't expensive for my cheap a$$ so I can get them. The replicas are not even close to "replicating" this one unforunately.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Hey man, appreciate the comments!! Yeah I'm trying to modify it but keep an OEM look.

I've seen a pair of replicas on a black CC. They actually look very good . The color is not as dark as the OEMs but they look great. U can always buy replicas and powder coat them.


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

Well it's not just the color. I am not sure if it's the pictures but the spokes looked kind of flimsy too. Sagitta's spokes look sturdy and are spaced perfectly. Something with the replicas is not right. Anyway you are right though I could always powder coat it or plastidip it. I think plastidip carries a gun metal color or maybe I saw something else in a can when I was at Menard's while shopping for the matte black cans.


----------



## GoldenLion (Sep 5, 2012)

Here is my 2013 white cc , nothing modified on the car yet.


----------



## Tom(Dubfest) (Jun 19, 2004)

Finally able to share as the CC is back on track. Poor pic but we'll have some better ones soon as well as some new shoes.










cheers! :thumbup:


----------



## Los1 (Feb 25, 2012)

i recieved my aluminum ring on Friday. The ring is a perfect fit. i did apply some clear hot glue to hold the ring in place. (You cannot see a trace of the hot glue.)


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Los1 said:


> i recieved my aluminum ring on Friday. The ring is a perfect fit. i did apply some clear hot glue to hold the ring in place. (You cannot see a trace of the hot glue.)


Is the glue permanent?


----------



## Los1 (Feb 25, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Is the glue permanent?


The glue is not permanent. I have used it in similar applications in the past and it does no damage.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Perfect, I'll prob do that If it ever gets lose.


----------



## Los1 (Feb 25, 2012)

First time posting a picture. I will take some better shots with my Canon vs Iphone.








[/URL] [/img]


----------



## Los1 (Feb 25, 2012)

Los1 said:


> First time posting a picture. I will take some better shots with my Canon vs Iphone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Forgot to add that I have springs on order. They should be here and on the car sometime this week.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Los1 said:


> Forgot to add that I have springs on order. They should be here and on the car sometime this week.


Look Great! I especially like the rims. Can't wait to see it dropped!


----------



## Los1 (Feb 25, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Look Great! I especially like the rims. Can't wait to see it dropped!


Thanks. I will post pictures once it is dropped.


----------



## dystynkt (Oct 12, 2007)

Just got my new vmr v701s put on. I know most will say it needs to go lower, but I like it where its at. I will be ordering spacers this week to pull it out a bit since they are only +45 offset. Also sitting on Eibach pro kit


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Pics


----------



## coolie569 (Sep 14, 2012)

Nah I think it looks perfectly fine the way it is.:thumbup: What color are those wheels if you don't mind my asking.


----------



## R0bL0gic (Aug 26, 2010)

coolie569 said:


> Nah I think it looks perfectly fine the way it is.:thumbup: What color are those wheels if you don't mind my asking.


Matte Black?


----------



## dystynkt (Oct 12, 2007)

coolie569 said:


> Nah I think it looks perfectly fine the way it is.:thumbup: What color are those wheels if you don't mind my asking.


If you're talking about my car, then yes, matte black it is


----------



## 2010 CC Sport Plus (Jul 28, 2012)

Just after a coat of Zymol. Completely stock.


----------



## blaah (Mar 26, 2012)

2010 CC Sport Plus said:


> Just after a coat of Zymol.


How was it applying the Zymol?
I have beeen thinking about doing that to mine as well.

This is my signature...


----------



## 2010 CC Sport Plus (Jul 28, 2012)

Very easy to apply, one panel at a time and wipe/buff is easy. Only issue is that it will only last about a month, but so easy that it's worth reapplying monthly. Also if you want to boost shine spray lightly with a water bottle and rebuff, works great especially on darker cars.:beer:


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

Hey all.. almost done.....just ordered a set of coil-overs. I have a set of H&R springs, cant even tell that they are on the car. 
Photos very soon! :beer:

This is my signature...


----------



## LESCC (Jun 3, 2012)

Sitting at APR BBQ last Saturday after a 14 hour 1 way road trip! 
http://s224.photobucket.com/albums/dd63/cjkellar/?action=view&current=aprbbq.jpg


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

Done......? Well kinda. Got my coilovers on. Next is different wheels.










These wheels are for sale. :beer:

Sent from my SGⅢ using Xparent Cyan Taptalk.


----------



## Los1 (Feb 25, 2012)




----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

At Dubs at Dave's last month. Thanks Jordan for the pic


Jordan1 by bacardicj151, on Flickr


----------



## Los1 (Feb 25, 2012)

bacardicj151 said:


> At Dubs at Dave's last month. Thanks Jordan for the pic
> 
> 
> Jordan1 by bacardicj151, on Flickr


That's sweet. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

^^ nice photo! Nice backdrop too.


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

praneetloke said:


> ^^ nice photo! Nice backdrop too.


Beautiful car he has bunch more on Flickr looks so clean with the Bentley wheels 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mhamdan6789 (Nov 7, 2012)

*My Turn*


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

I have to say that these cars look beautiful, but I think they'd look better with these installed on them:

http://www.deAutoKey.com/product/white-rear-badge-vinyl-inserts-fits-mk4-mk5-mk6-golf


----------



## MrMcCoy (Mar 30, 2004)

*Switch trim ring*



KOWCC said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/2002-2010-V...its=Model:Touareg&hash=item45ff09b9b2&vxp=mtr


Just ordered me one. Thanks for the link:thumbup:


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)




----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


>


:thumbup:

Nicer pic 

http://www.deAutoKey.com/product/white-rear-badge-vinyl-inserts-fits-mk4-mk5-mk6-golf

I sold hundreds of these, all great reviews and color match to the CW VW.


----------



## DallasCC (Nov 14, 2012)

GoldenLion said:


> Here is my 2013 white cc , nothing modified on the car yet.


What are your plans??


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

^^ hahaha! :laugh:


----------



## Austiiin (Jul 1, 2011)

AZ_CC said:


> Fixed....25 1/4" GTF on all corners


What did you get charged to get rims painted? Looks awesome!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Austiiin said:


> What did you get charged to get rims painted? Looks awesome!


Thx bro....I pained them myself with krylon fusion gloss black


----------



## Austiiin (Jul 1, 2011)

AZ_CC said:


> Thx bro....I pained them myself with krylon fusion gloss black


I have a black CC and I'm worried that not doing the same paint as the body paint will make it look off, but perhaps I'm just anal :sly:


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Austiiin said:


> I have a black CC and I'm worried that not doing the same paint as the body paint will make it look off, but perhaps I'm just anal :sly:


Yea I understand but I think it'll then out good....theres only one way to find out


----------



## chillybone (Jul 4, 2012)

My updated cc!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Very nice work!!! ESP like the engine bay work.

Looks like engine cover is painted and the other two are white CF stickers?


----------



## chillybone (Jul 4, 2012)

Yes I used the dulicolor perfect match and came out nice. And white cf. 
engine cover was a pain to paint because of the tabs I broke underneath it lol

My headlamp swap is my pride and joy at the moment =)


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Where did you find a color match spray bottle?

Yes, the head lights are the best upgrade by far!!!! Car looks great!


----------



## chillybone (Jul 4, 2012)

I bought the spray at advanced auto I think our white is lb9a I also have a homeade spray booth with a pretty good spray gun so I bought some good paint and did the washer cap for a test but it chipped after I cleared it lol


----------



## salvadorsantana (Jul 16, 2011)

Here is a pic of mine while driving up to Fixxfest on the weekend 













I'm UNIQUE!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Those tail pipes look waaay better then the old ones


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

cars look amazing here.

A great touch to any CW CC is our color matched rear emblem insert:

http://www.deautokey.com/product/white-rear-badge-vinyl-inserts-fits-mk4-mk5-mk6-golf

Customer pic:


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Here deautokey, I painted my emblem black and put a fresh vinyl from u on after....I think it looks a million times cleaner


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

chillybone said:


> My updated cc!


May I suggest...your oil cap is turned the wrong way, lol:









And getting the silver trim ring for the boost gauge, maybe, to match the trim rings on the stock cluster:
http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-CC-FWD-2.0T/Interior/Gauges/ES248862/


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

That cap was bugging me too...lol


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

^^ haha you guys are paying too much attention to detail in a place where no one will look!


----------



## hvan813 (Jun 25, 2012)

salvadorsantana said:


> Here is a pic of mine while driving up to Fixxfest on the weekend
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw your car there! I actually took a photo of it. Sick man. I think there were 3 white cc that day. I had the black rims. 

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chillybone (Jul 4, 2012)

im trying to be different!

jk i really didn't notice until now :banghead:

that dual exhaust is super awesome, is it custom made?


----------



## salvadorsantana (Jul 16, 2011)

hvan813 said:


> I saw your car there! I actually took a photo of it. Sick man. I think there were 3 white cc that day. I had the black rims.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 2


Oh nice thx. Didn't got a chance to walk around and look at all the cars, was most of the time looking at the races lol 


I'm UNIQUE!


----------



## salvadorsantana (Jul 16, 2011)

chillybone said:


> im trying to be different!
> 
> jk i really didn't notice until now :banghead:
> 
> that dual exhaust is super awesome, is it custom made?


It is. You just need to get the dual exhaust spoiler that comes on the VR6 model and done, after that just a good custom exhaust shop.


I'm UNIQUE!


----------



## rinkwide (Nov 23, 2012)

*From Herbie to Speed Racer... LOL*

Here's the wife's new car -- which replaces her 2003 Beetle convertible with full Herbie, The Love Bug graphics. So she's grown up, but only slightly:


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

I like the herbified CC it looks cool :thumbup:


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

Wheels are going to be replaced with BLQ's soon. 
I will post pics after I get them.


----------



## MrMcCoy (Mar 30, 2004)

Damn I like those wheels👍look good with the white and the polished lips


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks!!! Just an fyi....the wheels are for sale


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

@rinkwide: I like the mirrors. Goes well with the rest of the graphics. You've got a bit of a Mini thing going on there..


----------



## Xklusiv (Jul 17, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Keep the CC, here is one more pic to convince you.....but damn that GTI looks insane


What bulbs do you have in your DRLs?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Xklusiv said:


> What bulbs do you have in your DRLs?


That's an old pic. Those are not DRLs, but my city lights. In that pic i had hyper white 194s ( identical to the stock 194s but with a blue glass, not clear)

Now I'm running 194 LEDs. They have 13 smds on them. Wedge style only, as the other standard ones barely fit due to a thick base, and you will have the risk of dropping the bulb into the housing if you pull out the socket too quick. Here is the current bulb and a current pic


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

LEDs are much brighter:

Hyper white 194-










LED 194-


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

It was just asking for some pics to be taken....lol


----------



## seapdx (Dec 2, 2010)

rinkwide said:


>


this is my favorite 2013 on the forum. it's just fun :beer:


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

I agree with this guy^^^ its a cool looking car


----------



## rinkwide (Nov 23, 2012)

*Speed Racer CC*

Thanks guys, glad somebody else likes it. We originally wanted the color Black Oak Brown, in which case I would have put some flashy nineteens on and lowered it, but non-metallic white is such a sporty finish that it seemed to be asking for something kinda racey so that's what we did -- does anybody else like to imagine a CC out there in the DTM series dicing with Audi, BMW, and MB or is that just me?

Note: The graphics inspiration wasn't Mini, it's from the Euro-only VW Scirocco GTS below:


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

rinkwide said:


> Thanks guys, glad somebody else likes it. We originally wanted the color Black Oak Brown, in which case I would have put some flashy nineteens on and lowered it, but non-metallic white is such a sporty finish that it seemed to be asking for something kinda racey so that's what we did -- does anybody else like to imagine a CC out there in the DTM series dicing with Audi, BMW, and MB or is that just me?
> 
> Note: The graphics inspiration wasn't Mini, it's from the Euro-only VW Scirocco GTS below:


I can imagine that!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Garage pic....I'm gonna wash it later and take some pics at a new spot I found


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

changing settings


----------



## Bama CC (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

Look what I found waiting for me at lunch

On my way to the tire shop!!
** DONE 









Sorry for the cell pic.....


----------



## Lee1092 (Dec 5, 2012)

My cc from the uk! 


















And I've done my rear badge black with a leather effect white vynal to try be a bit different!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

rinkwide said:


> does anybody else like to imagine a CC out there in the DTM series dicing with Audi, BMW, and MB or is that just me?


 _Someone_ is!


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)




----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

What a beauty!!!


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

:beer:
thanks!!
It took me a while, trying to find my current set-up.


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

Hope this looks good on a computer...found a color filter on my cellphone camera.



















:beer:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

^^^Looks great, man^^^


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

lipprandt35 said:


> Hope this looks good on a computer...found a color filter on my cellphone camera.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking at your pics, I have finally decided to attempt to plastidip the two main grills crossing the VW badge...looks good man. I've seen it several times but in your pic it looks great!


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

I actually got some "el-cheapo" carbon fiber wrap for the slots on my grille..










Got it at Advanced Auto for $5.
:beer:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

How exactly do you apply that, just cut a piece that is as close to size as possible then with a razor blade define the edges?

Does that stuff come off like plastidip?

I actually have a roll of that stuff at home from AA


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

Pm'd


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Thx


----------



## Boricua_aoc (Aug 19, 2004)

Back on Q7s... :laugh:


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

Boricua_aoc said:


> Back on Q7s... :laugh:



Very nice!

245-30-20's on them???
What brand?

TM


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

Keeping this thread alive..

Nice WARM day in Florida....took some shots....




























This is my signature....


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

^^^ car looks good :thumbup: just needs some clear turn signals


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

I know!! Waiting on Santa for the clear signals......

This is my signature....


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

NICE


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

New CC owner here, this is my third dub (83' GTI, 99' Jetta III Wolfsburg). I've got big plans for her! A little OEM+ and a little extra go.

From the dealer:









Seeing the snow:


----------



## stanscc (Nov 4, 2012)

1967 - 2013: More than 46 years of VW's ... should I repaint my '67 to match my new cc?
(Hopefully my picture made it via the drag and drop method ... yikes) 

/Users/stanreeves/Desktop/1967Bug - 2013 VW CC .jpg


----------



## stanscc (Nov 4, 2012)

stanscc said:


> 1967 - 2013: More than 46 years of VW's ... should I repaint my '67 to match my new cc?
> (Hopefully my picture made it via the drag and drop method ... yikes)
> 
> /Users/stanreeves/Desktop/1967Bug - 2013 VW CC .jpg



Rats. I guess I'm a rookie. Anyone willing to help on posting a picture? Thanks


----------



## Thejas (Jun 28, 2012)

flipflp said:


> New CC owner here, this is my third dub (83' GTI, 99' Jetta III Wolfsburg). I've got big plans for her! A little OEM+ and a little extra go.
> 
> From the dealer:
> 
> ...


Nice car but first mod neeeeeeds to be : removing front plate support where FORD is written all over it!!!


Sent from my morse code Imachine thingy using Tapatalk


----------



## Thejas (Jun 28, 2012)

flipflp said:


> New CC owner here, this is my third dub (83' GTI, 99' Jetta III Wolfsburg). I've got big plans for her! A little OEM+ and a little extra go.
> 
> From the dealer:
> 
> ...


First mod needs to be : removing front plate support where FORD is written all over it!


Sent from my morse code Imachine thingy using Tapatalk


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

stanscc said:


> Rats. I guess I'm a rookie. Anyone willing to help on posting a picture? Thanks


I sent you a pm. :beer:

This is my signature....


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

Thejas said:


> First mod needs to be : removing front plate support where FORD is written all over it!
> 
> 
> Sent from my morse code Imachine thingy using Tapatalk


Thanks, and I agree with you both times. The frames were removed a few days ago.


----------



## Thejas (Jun 28, 2012)

Oops double post!! Sorry about that!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

flipflp said:


> Thanks, and I agree with you both times. The frames were removed a few days ago.


Clear euro front signals next


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Clear euro front signals next


Every time I visit this forum there is another next. Right now it's Eibachs and spacers, then LED DRLs, then Stage 1, then...I think you see where this is going. :banghead:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Well pardon me for suggesting anything


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Well pardon me for suggesting anything


Haha, no I think you read me wrong. I appreciate the suggestion! I was only saying that there are too many things that I want next, clear corners being one of them. This forum is a temptress of shiny parts!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Tell me about it bro....I wasn't gonna mess with the engine on the car and just go for looks and now look at me....I got a bunch of "looks" mods AND all the hardware on my car for stage 2 (all I need is the tune) ....this site is great though, I came from an awesome forum with my last car and didn't think this one would be this cool....lots of good ppl and info here


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

flipflp said:


> Haha, no I think you read me wrong. I appreciate the suggestion! I was only saying that there are too many things that I want next, clear corners being one of them. This forum is a temptress of shiny parts!


Lol....this forum is a wallet hater, I agree....if only I would have never found out about it, my kids college fund would have been complete by now 

Hey it's a hobby and its fun....one thing it's not, is cheap!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Tell me about it bro....I wasn't gonna mess with the engine on the car and just go for looks and now look at me....I got a bunch of "looks" mods AND all the hardware on my car for stage 2 (all I need is the tune) ....this site is great though, I came from an awesome forum with my last car and didn't think this one would be this cool....lots of good ppl and info here


Couldn't agree more!


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

Driving down the interstate..










This is my signature....


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

lipprandt35 said:


> Driving down the interstate..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A great new pic thread idea....


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

KOWCC said:


> A great new pic thread idea....


Agreed, but be careful if you do it....I almost dropped my new phone (Galaxy Note 2) when I took this....

This is my signature....


----------



## VDUB06 (Apr 10, 2008)

*996 Exhaust Tips, more to come when done.*


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

^^ Details on exhaust PLEASE! 

This is my signature....


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

lipprandt35 said:


> Agreed, but be careful if you do it....I almost dropped my new phone (Galaxy Note 2) when I took this....
> 
> This is my signature....


Lol


----------



## VDUB06 (Apr 10, 2008)

Soon, Not Yet 




lipprandt35 said:


> ^^ Details on exhaust PLEASE!
> 
> This is my signature....


----------



## PatricP (May 26, 2011)

*New to me CC.*


----------



## VDUB06 (Apr 10, 2008)

VDUB06 said:


>


Here is a couple of more pics of my Rline.


----------



## CC808 (Aug 20, 2012)

that 13 r line is outta control!!!!!! dope AF!


----------



## MrMcCoy (Mar 30, 2004)

Wow sexy! How did you do the dual exhaust?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

×2 on the exhaust....

This is my signature....


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

> 996 Exhaust Tips, more to come when done.


Nice touch with the black on the trunk, too. :thumbup:


----------



## VDUB06 (Apr 10, 2008)

CC808 said:


> that 13 r line is outta control!!!!!! dope AF!


Thanks man!


----------



## VDUB06 (Apr 10, 2008)

MrMcCoy said:


> Wow sexy! How did you do the dual exhaust?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, Took it to a shop, they cut off old exhaust from the Cat. then used a 3" pipe bo almost the end where it got split with a "Y" pipe. pretty clean job, only paid about $350 for the whole job. I'm very happy with the sound too


----------



## VDUB06 (Apr 10, 2008)

lipprandt35 said:


> ×2 on the exhaust....
> 
> This is my signature....


Thanks


----------



## VDUB06 (Apr 10, 2008)

[email protected]!NG said:


> Nice touch with the black on the trunk, too. :thumbup:


Thanks man, trying to be different


----------



## Ilala819 (Aug 2, 2011)

Good Job Carlitos!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## VDUB06 (Apr 10, 2008)

Ilala819 said:


> Good Job Carlitos!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


Thank you Sexy Lala


----------



## notopm3 (Jan 11, 2013)

Never been a white car fan...but these cars look fantastic in white! Had my heart set on a black CC, but now I think I like the white. 

Anyone do black trim on the sides and rear? Love the blacked out grill...might look nice to use black all the way around.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

notopm3 said:


> Never been a white car fan...but these cars look fantastic in white! Had my heart set on a black CC, but now I think I like the white.
> 
> Anyone do black trim on the sides and rear? Love the blacked out grill...might look nice to use black all the way around.


Same here I've always driven black..but I love my white CC, just looks amazing!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

notopm3 said:


> Never been a white car fan...but these cars look fantastic in white! Had my heart set on a black CC, but now I think I like the white.
> 
> Anyone do black trim on the sides and rear? Love the blacked out grill...might look nice to use black all the way around.


Yes white in these cars is amazing, definitely not ur average white car....and here's mine with plastidipped grill and gloss black trim


















Sorry for the old crap cell pics


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

some more white love....


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Man those xenons look sick!!!!


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

That's a Porsche Cayenne Turbo S exhaust or exhaust tip... one of the two. I'd recognize those tips anywhere... 












Of course.... now I can't resist putting in a plug of my baby....


----------



## ModBargains.com (Jan 26, 2012)

i am in love with the CC Rline


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Man those xenons look sick!!!!


You would appreciate this pic...I swapped out my city bulbs with high power LEDs...so powerful that it gives the impression I have Halos around my xenons


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

That looks nice :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## notopm3 (Jan 11, 2013)

AZ_CC said:


> Yes white in these cars is amazing, definitely not ur average white car....and here's mine with plastidipped grill and gloss black trim
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice! :thumbup:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Sway is in!!! Thanks To Kevin.
Its a MUST have mode!!! Huge Huge difference


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Man now I really need to get one of these!!!....good thing my birthday is around the corner


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Sway is in!!! Thanks To Kevin.
> Its a MUST have mode!!! Huge Huge difference


U seriously felt a diff?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Seriously!!! I really thnk its forth it! I got it thought wldnt feel much, but its opposite! Huge improvement! Car feels like on rails, no body roll and better response!!!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Were u lowered before you installed?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Were u *lowered *before you installed?


Seriously, man? :banghead:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Yeah, seriously!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Yeah, seriously!


Lmao.. i thought i told you about Eibachs:banghead:.. and its in my signature!!! !:banghead:

[email protected]


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Ok. I'm just surprised you felt such a HUUUGE diff after the sway bar install if you were already lowered, cause lowering also feels like you're on rails


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm on Tapatalk, don't see signatures.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

The lines on this car keep amazing me day after day!


----------



## notopm3 (Jan 11, 2013)

KOWCC said:


> The lines on this car keep amazing me day after day!


Dang! I'd like to see more of this one. :thumbup:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Anytime! LOL










There have been several mods since these pics were taken.


----------



## notopm3 (Jan 11, 2013)

KOWCC said:


> Anytime! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got to say this is my favorite of the whole thread.


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

More....



























^^ Right after I bought it...been almost 2 years already.

This is my signature....


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

notopm3 said:


> Got to say this is my favorite of the whole thread.


Thanks...means alot to me.


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

Made a collage....stock, 1st set of wheels & coils, current. :beer:










This is my signature....


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Nice wheel transition....just gets better and better!


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

Uuuck...just saw my post on a computer...that photo looks like dog s#it..lol

I will try to make a better one later..it looked good on my cellphone.

This is my signature....


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Yeah it's ultra small...but I know your car well already lol


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

lipprandt35 said:


> Made a collage....stock, 1st set of wheels & coils, current. :beer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Nice!!! 

Are your current wheels Avant Garde M310's ???


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

TMCCRline said:


> Nice!!!
> 
> Are your current wheels Avant Garde M310's ???


 I have Rotiform BLQ's. Its a crappy pic, but it looked good on my cellphone...

This is my signature....


----------



## 1VR62NV (Sep 13, 2003)

all these cars look the same


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

1VR62NV said:


> all these cars look the same


 Well this is the candy white cc thread so they're all gonna be the same color....but here's mine its a little different then the ones above....sorry for the old pic but its all I got cuz were going through storms here


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

1VR62NV said:


> all these cars look the same


 

This is my signature....


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

lipprandt35 said:


> This is my signature....


 X2, every car looks different and unique in its own way


----------



## 9r's_CC (Feb 1, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> The lines on this car keep amazing me day after day!


 :thumbup: What kind of camera are you using to take these pictures? Your car looks fantastic! 

A lot of good lookin' CC's in this thread guys! Very nice


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

9r's_CC said:


> :thumbup: What kind of camera are you using to take these pictures? Your car looks fantastic!
> 
> A lot of good lookin' CC's in this thread guys! Very nice


 99% of my pics are iPhone pics, however those specific two you are referring to were taken with my Sony alpha 33 DSLR. Thanks for the comments.


----------



## Cookiepuss01 (May 18, 2010)

KOWCC I showed my brother your pics he has a candy white cc 2012 and he is drooling here lol u done it well


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Cookiepuss01 said:


> KOWCC I showed my brother your pics he has a candy white cc 2012 and he is drooling here lol u done it well


 Dan, appreciate the comments brother....let your bro know if he has any questions to ask away ...


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

This is my signature....


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Absolutely love it!!!


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

KOWCC said:


> Absolutely love it!!!


 :thumbup:
Thanks! I am currently smoking my turns, and if they turn out good...maybe my tail lights. 
Post some pics when they are done.

This is my signature....


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

Eehhh....came out ok... not too bad for a $12 can of smoke. It seems like the edjes still showed orange after 3 passes of the smoke. Eventually I will get some clear LED turns, but this is good for now..:sly:










Sent from my big A $$ Galaxy Note 2.


----------



## CCROSA87 (Nov 28, 2012)

Are your LED DRL lights a simple plug and play kit? I been wanting to replace those stock ugly yellow ones but I'm curious because is everything included in a kit to simply remove the stock one and install your LED kit? Or do I need to purchase additional parts to complete the install, I know about the wiring in order for the LEDs to function as DRL. Thanks


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

My wife snapped this pic when I picked her up after doing the exhaust videos....I thought it looked cool with the storm rolling in in the back round


----------



## AustinChappell (Jan 12, 2012)

Why was she on a corner ^^^ jk the car looks nice! Wishing I could keep mine that clean up here in the northeast. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

AustinChappell said:


> Why was she on a corner ^^^ jk the car looks nice! Wishing I could keep mine that clean up here in the northeast.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2



We were doing exhaust vids and fly bys....but thank you, mine is actually really dirty in that pic from the rain the couple days before


----------



## notopm3 (Jan 11, 2013)

AZ_CC said:


> My wife snapped this pic when I picked her up after doing the exhaust videos....I thought it looked cool with the storm rolling in in the back round


A little better cropping makes a big difference. Love the clouds.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

notopm3 said:


> A little better cropping makes a big difference. Love the clouds.


Nice, it looks even cooler Thx:thumbup::beer:


----------



## notopm3 (Jan 11, 2013)

AZ_CC said:


> Nice, it looks even cooler Thx:thumbup::beer:


"Rule of Thirds". It will instantly transform your photography.
http://vimeo.com/14315821


----------



## Lee1092 (Dec 5, 2012)

Lee1092 said:


> My cc from the uk!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Few updates!


















Just need some new wheels, I'm really liking bbq's on cc's!


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)




----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

lipprandt35 said:


>


Details about the wheels, please? Offset, what kind of lowering equip did you use. Tires etc. Thanks.


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

van33 said:


> Details about the wheels, please? Offset, what kind of lowering equip did you use. Tires etc. Thanks.


19x8.5 et 35 Rotiform BLQ's
No spacers. (I think it looks good as it is)
Nexen 235-35-19
Pretty good. Ive ran these on my B6 Passat as well. 
Currently running Vmaxx coils about 3/4 down. Upgrading to either koni or H&R Ultralows when I get my tax money.
:beer:

Sent from my big A $$ Galaxy Note 2.


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

Lee1092 said:


> Just need some new wheels, I'm really liking bbq's on cc's!


:thumbup::thumbup:









Doooo itttt!

Sent from my big A $$ Galaxy Note 2.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Washed it up nice and clean


----------



## adidas833 (Oct 8, 2012)

*2013 CC Candy White*


----------



## NightKnight (Jan 22, 2013)

adidas833, do you have any feedback on that carbon fiber lip spoiler? I am assuming it is the one from ebay.


----------



## frenchie2203 (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## vwkonig (Jul 27, 2012)

frenchie2203 said:


>


Looks good! :beer::thumbup:


----------



## Sharn (Jan 26, 2013)

What kind if Volkswagen rims are those? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## frenchie2203 (Feb 2, 2013)

I dunno man, the ones that came with it. Ill get you a side pic hang on.


----------



## frenchie2203 (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## adidas833 (Oct 8, 2012)

I got mine at a shop in HK. The ones from ebay should be the same from taobao.


----------



## frenchie2203 (Feb 2, 2013)

I like the way they look just want some 19's with some coils. I just got this beast about two weeks ago and I fell in love with this car, this will be my first vw ever owned. I just expected more fit in aftermarket than whats out there for this thing. Seems like people have to do alot of work themselves. I had a honda civic a long time ago that you could get kits for but creativity was short on buying kits.


----------



## Thejas (Jun 28, 2012)

frenchie2203 said:


>


17 inches OEM wheels that comes on the 2010-11 sportlines.

They are called phoenix, 8 inches wide ET41.

I used to call them my grand-pa wheels!


Sent from my morse code Imachine thingy using Tapatalk


----------



## MrMcCoy (Mar 30, 2004)

How do you get the tint installed with the windows jerking down when you open the door? I want to get my car tinted, just don't want to screw it up with these dag on auto crack windows. Any help will be appreciated. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frenchie2203 (Feb 2, 2013)

I had it installed professionally. He heated the crap out of the bottom and I let it sit in a climate controlled environment for two days. Heat booth. Lol


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

Did a little bad photo editing to see what my current wheel crush would look like. Enkei RSM9 19x9.5 ET 45:










Needs more low, but I didn't feel like lowering it in the picture. Just trying to get a good idea for style.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

flipflp said:


> Did a little bad photo editing to see what my current wheel crush would look like. Enkei RSM9 19x9.5 ET 45:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sick editing skills!! Show me mine with 20's. lol


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Sick editing skills!! Show me mine with 20's. lol


Thanks, I think... haha. It's not good, Im just bored at work.

Lowered a bit:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

If you never said anything I would totally think it was real!


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Show me mine with 20's. lol


Since you've been so nice I've done as you asked. Since you didn't say which wheel, you got Arelli Assassins.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Lol HAHAHAHAHAH, thanks man, but not my type. How about those A8 wheels?? Lol 

Also drop it on bags! Lol


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

flipflp said:


> Since you've been so nice I've done as you asked. Since you didn't say which wheel, you got Arelli Assassins.


Gangnam style automobile lol


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

flipflp said:


> Since you've been so nice I've done as you asked. Since you didn't say which wheel, you got Arelli Assassins.


maybe you could help me with this if you got time 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5952309-Help-to-choose-wheels!

I would really appreciae if you could help :beer:


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> maybe you could help me with this if you got time
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5952309-Help-to-choose-wheels!
> 
> I would really appreciae if you could help :beer:


Check your thread


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Flip, I just started you a business....u can start charging $0.25 per pic with desired rims. I'm sure that 1 member that didn't like the rims he bought when they were installed would have paid u!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

flipflp said:


> Check your thread


checked... check my thread  again.


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

KOWCC nice rims we can hang in the hood now hahaha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Toma23 said:


> KOWCC nice rims we can hang in the hood now hahaha
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Flip, I just started you a business....u can start charging $0.25 per pic with desired rims. I'm sure that 1 member that didn't like the rims he bought when they were installed would have paid u!


It's bad enough I'm already at work! I think the saddest part for me is that I'm not even good at this, and I'm using a dinosaur of a computer!

Stero1D I've got you brother.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

flipflp said:


> It's bad enough I'm already at work! I think the saddest part for me is that I'm not even good at this, and I'm using a dinosaur of a computer!
> 
> Stero1D I've got you brother.


Thank you, man!!!! :beer:


----------



## dystynkt (Oct 12, 2007)

Been getting a lot of PM'd questions about my car lately, so here's an updated pic with specs:
VMR V701's (matte black), 19x8.5 +45 offset, 245/35 tires. 6mm rear spacers, 14mm front spacers. Lowered on Eibach Pro Kit.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

wrong thread!


----------



## frenchie2203 (Feb 2, 2013)

dystynkt said:


> Been getting a lot of PM'd questions about my car lately, so here's an updated pic with specs:
> VMR V701's (matte black), 19x8.5 +45 offset, 245/35 tires. 6mm rear spacers, 14mm front spacers. Lowered on Eibach Pro Kit.


That is nice though!! Why does nobody like springs on here anyway?? All I see is coils and bags.
I really want to tuck some 20's!!!


----------



## NightKnight (Jan 22, 2013)

frenchie2203 said:


> That is nice though!! Why does nobody like springs on here anyway?? All I see is coils and bags.
> I really want to tuck some 20's!!!


 It's just a preference thing. Coils give you a lot of adjustability, if you have the $$. Bags allow for full-on slamming, for those that prefer that. 
There are many out there that have done Eibach or H&R springs though. Just google VW CC H&R Eibach Lowering Springs and you will find many cars that have done just springs.


----------



## frenchie2203 (Feb 2, 2013)

NightKnight said:


> It's just a preference thing. Coils give you a lot of adjustability, if you have the $$. Bags allow for full-on slamming, for those that prefer that.
> There are many out there that have done Eibach or H&R springs though. Just google VW CC H&R Eibach Lowering Springs and you will find many cars that have done just springs.


Don't get me wrong if I plan on spending around 250 on a set of springs I mean why not go with some solo werks or something. But everyone has that cup of tea that looks different to others, besides I am married with kids so my tea is very different than most. I had planned on springs with some 19, or 20 or coils with same, just hate the hassle of rubbing than rolling, this is way more serious than the last time I did this back in 04


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

frenchie2203 said:


> Don't get me wrong if I plan on spending around 250 on a set of springs I mean why not go with some solo werks or something. But everyone has that cup of tea that looks different to others, besides I am married with kids so my tea is very different than most. I had planned on springs with some 19, or 20 or coils with same, just hate the hassle of rubbing than rolling, this is way more serious than the last time I did this back in 04


For folks who use their CC's as DD, a coil over set might not be as comfortable as springs. Reason being is that most coil overs start at an inch and a half drop and below. I for one would like to go lower with coils, although, because of my very long commute to work each day (over 30 miles) I don't think that it would be wise to go lower than an inch drop, hence, I chose an Eibach Pro kit set and have been very very happy with it. The ride is excellent with very minimal difference from stock. Plus the car turns and corners better now. I also have a kid (1 yr old) and have put that in consideration when I first thought about lowering my car. For some people, it more than just a cup of tea issue, it's more about ride comfort and convenience.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Im lowered on coils, "25 ftg, and have a 36 mile round trip commute to work....and im coils that a lot of ppl would say are junk and ride like crap, but no complaints here....i also have a 3 year old and a 4 month old....the car rides smooth and has taken some pot holes like a champ and the cornering is unbelievable


----------



## Bleser (Feb 25, 2003)

lipprandt35 said:


> :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This looks absolutely fantastic. Love the machined finish on the CC as it goes well with the trim and classiness of the car. Great look. :thumbup:


----------



## AustinChappell (Jan 12, 2012)

To much white...










You almost have to look twice to realize the bottom of my mirror is 8 inches above the snow.


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

^^ that 2nd pic!


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

Holy bejesus!!! Thats alot of snow! 
You should post those photos in this thread..
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?t=5952357

CC in the snow


Sent from my big A $$ Galaxy Note 2.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

AustinChappell said:


> To much white...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm speechless!


----------



## AustinChappell (Jan 12, 2012)

Yea it was a lot of work by myself. That didn't show the 300 sf deck plus walkway I had to shovel to get to the car lol


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

adidas833 said:


>


Where did you get those carbon mirrors, and what brand? I need a pair.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

They normally run about $250 a pair. I've found them on Ali Express for $60. You can get that quantity discounted price if 3 or more are ordered.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

AustinChappell said:


> To much white...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bro ur grill painted or wrapped?!


----------



## AustinChappell (Jan 12, 2012)

Painted my friend.


----------



## frenchie2203 (Feb 2, 2013)

I want these!!


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


> Im lowered on coils, "25 ftg, and have a 36 mile round trip commute to work....and im coils that a lot of ppl would say are junk and ride like crap, but no complaints here....i also have a 3 year old and a 4 month old....the car rides smooth and has taken some pot holes like a champ and the cornering is unbelievable


Are you still on stock wheels and tires? That could be one reason why you're not feeling the bumps that much. Once you run lower profile tires with stiffer side walls, comparing that to stock is somewhat different. Also, road quality is another reason. Since you're in AZ, I would think that you're roads are in very good condition since you don't experience snow and it doesn't rain there that much. Those are major factors of why some roads are better than others. I do know that some folks who are on coils enjoy the ride, I would like to try it someday, but for now, Springs work for me. Love the ride and just enough lowering, IMO.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

lipprandt35 said:


> :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love your wheels, dude. I hope to run those in the near future once I save enough $$$.


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

Going to the dealership tomorrow to see if I can trade my black CC in for a white one of the same year and miles. :thumbup: Wish me luck!


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

van33 said:


> I love your wheels, dude. I hope to run those in the near future once I save enough $$$.


 Thanks!! 
You missed out on the black friday sale! Got em for $650 
I might sell them later....I LOVE these, but like to change things up.
Pm me if ya want....
Sent from my big A $$ Galaxy Note 2.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

van33 said:


> Are you still on stock wheels and tires? That could be one reason why you're not feeling the bumps that much. Once you run lower profile tires with stiffer side walls, comparing that to stock is somewhat different. Also, road quality is another reason. Since you're in AZ, I would think that you're roads are in very good condition since you don't experience snow and it doesn't rain there that much. Those are major factors of why some roads are better than others. I do know that some folks who are on coils enjoy the ride, I would like to try it someday, but for now, Springs work for me. Love the ride and just enough lowering, IMO.



That's all true, my roads are pretty good and iam on stock wheels still....but I've rode in a buddies with 19s on coils and it rode even better then mine, granted they were on koni coils....but it's all good man everyone has their own preference, as long as ur happy :beer:


----------



## mostchillin (Oct 22, 2009)

dystynkt said:


> Been getting a lot of PM'd questions about my car lately, so here's an updated pic with specs:
> VMR V701's (matte black), 19x8.5 +45 offset, 245/35 tires. 6mm rear spacers, 14mm front spacers. Lowered on Eibach Pro Kit.


Very nice CC! Thanks for the additional pics. You used spacers to push the wheels out for a flush look correct?

I've been lurking on the CC forum as I'm thinking about getting rid of my JSW TDI and replacing with a CC (also considering a couple of others as well). My JSW has VMR 710s 18X8.5 and they are flush with my H&R Sports + Koni FSDs. The 225x40x18 tires are a little more stretched than I prefer -- because I prefer no stretch. I had to go with 225s to avoid rubbing -- and I still rub a little bit. And getting a complete flush stance is not critical for me...

So with all of that being said, I would be OK with 19x8 wheels with a +45 offset correct? One of the wheels I'm considering if I go with a CC comes in this size. And I would be lowered on Eibach springs so not very aggressive...

Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

lipprandt35 said:


> Thanks!!
> You missed out on the black friday sale! Got em for $650
> I might sell them later....I LOVE these, but like to change things up.
> Pm me if ya want....
> Sent from my big A $$ Galaxy Note 2.


Definitely, dude. Hit me up when you get bored of them :laugh:. Maybe by that time, I'll have enough $$$ to purchase your set. Take care of them for me, ok. LOL>:thumbup:


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

bacardicj151 said:


>


That looks sweet :thumbup::thumbup:

Did a little pic of mine on the way in to work before it rains tmrw


----------



## overtimedetailer (Aug 17, 2011)

This is a Candy white CC I recently had the honor to detail. The owner ask me to post these for him. Enjoy!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Nice job on the detail :thumbup: it looks amazing


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

overtimedetailer said:


> This is a Candy white CC I recently had the honor to detail. The owner ask me to post these for him. Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hectorjovany17 (Feb 20, 2013)

salvadorsantana said:


> Another angle
> 
> 
> I'm UNIQUE!



I've been to two exhaust shops so far and both of them told me that they cant do that work because there is no space for the right side of the exhaust to be installed :banghead: They told me that I first need to move the gas tank or whatever is on the way of the extra pipe on the right side. They said I should take it to a body shop first to move the gas tank or whatever thing is obstructing the way and then do the custom exhaust job. :screwy: Please Help! How exactly was this work done on this cc? How do you fit another pipe on the right side if there is no space?


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

I am guessing that the shop had to do some fabrication ( cutting) to make them fit.....some shops wont cut into the car.

Sent from my big A $$ Galaxy Note 2.


----------



## vwkonig (Jul 27, 2012)

Plasti-dipped my grill..


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

vwkonig said:


> Plasti-dipped my grill..


Great deal on that Ribeye! Grill looks awesome too!! Lol


----------



## vwkonig (Jul 27, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Great deal on that Ribeye! Grill looks awesome too!! Lol


LMAO...needless to say..we had ribeye that night. lol

thanks :thumbup::laugh:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

vwkonig said:


> LMAO...needless to say..we had ribeye that night. lol
> 
> thanks :thumbup::laugh:


Lol....I'm liking that look. I would do the same and keep the two bars chrome..seen that before too. That dip holds up really well, rock chips don't even affect it. I put about 10 layers on my lower front lip, and topped that with their glossifier spray.


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

👍 I had mine done the same way at first then decided to leave only the middle part done with the emblem










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hectorjovany17 (Feb 20, 2013)

lipprandt35 said:


> I am guessing that the shop had to do some fabrication ( cutting) to make them fit.....some shops wont cut into the car.
> 
> Sent from my big A $$ Galaxy Note 2.


Yeah thats what happens I guess we dont have really good exhaust shops in san diego. Does anybody know how SALVADOR did his exhaust?

Cause he only mentions he bought the VR6 rear difusser, installed the full cat back and a double pipe but it doesnt mention exactly what modifications they made under the car to make it fit. Anybody know?


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

hectorjovany17 said:


> Yeah thats what happens I guess we dont have really good exhaust shops in san diego. Does anybody know how SALVADOR did his exhaust?
> 
> Cause he only mentions he bought the VR6 rear difusser, installed the full cat back and a double pipe but it doesnt mention exactly what modifications they made under the car to make it fit. Anybody know?


I have been thinking about doing a dual exhaust on my 2.0T also. How does the V6 dual exhaust work. If they do it from the factory, we should be able to do it. I can't imagine the fuel tanks are in different locations for 2.0T and V6. If it is, why can't we install a V6 tank and add dual exhaust?


----------



## vwkonig (Jul 27, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Lol....I'm liking that look. I would do the same and keep the two bars chrome..seen that before too. That dip holds up really well, rock chips don't even affect it. I put about 10 layers on my lower front lip, and topped that with their glossifier spray.


10 layers?! holy crap lol. I decided to do the whole grill and if I wanted to peel off some areas to change the look then i have that option. :thumbup: CC are sexy :laugh::laugh:eace:


----------



## hectorjovany17 (Feb 20, 2013)

waltern said:


> I have been thinking about doing a dual exhaust on my 2.0T also. How does the V6 dual exhaust work. If they do it from the factory, we should be able to do it. I can't imagine the fuel tanks are in different locations for 2.0T and V6. If it is, why can't we install a V6 tank and add dual exhaust?


It is possible. There is a guy named salvador in this threat and he put a dual exhaust on his 2.0 FWD but he doesnt say exactly how they did the work for him. I sended him a message ill let you know how the work should be done


----------



## overtimedetailer (Aug 17, 2011)

van33 said:


> overtimedetailer said:
> 
> 
> > This is a Candy white CC I recently had the honor to detail. The owner ask me to post these for him. Enjoy!
> ...


----------



## Kvn22 (Apr 1, 2009)

van33 said:


> overtimedetailer said:
> 
> 
> > This is a Candy white CC I recently had the honor to detail. The owner ask me to post these for him. Enjoy!
> ...


----------



## c_mancuyas8 (Jan 21, 2013)

Just got it  2010 sport


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

Sweet! I've the same config! Good choice


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

c_mancuyas8 said:


> Just got it  2010 sport


Congrats! Nice color


----------



## VDUB06 (Apr 10, 2008)

Here's a quick view of the Dual exhaust on my 2.0t CC.


----------



## hectorjovany17 (Feb 20, 2013)

VDUB06 said:


> Here's a quick view of the Dual exhaust on my 2.0t CC.


Looks good! Can you give instructions on how you did that? Cause they told me that something was on the way of the pipe on the right side and they said they couldn't do it :beer:


----------



## VDUB06 (Apr 10, 2008)

There's nothing special that was done, On the right side next to the fuel tank there is a cover that you can unscrew and remove, then cut the right of the "Diffuser" so it would match the left (no need to get a VR6 rear deffuser, noone will see the difference) now the muffler shop will have to cut the exhaust from the end of the Downpipe, and make new piping, I did 3 inch from downpipe till between the rear axels, then a 2.5 inch "Y" spliter, and from there they did a 2.5 Pipe for the right and 2.5 pipe for the left. its all costume made. you decided if you want to add a small or big resonator. I don't have pictures of the process but your local shop should be able to do it. If not, I ca always have it made for you and ship it to you. Let me know.



hectorjovany17 said:


> Looks good! Can you give instructions on how you did that? Cause they told me that something was on the way of the pipe on the right side and they said they couldn't do it :beer:


----------



## hectorjovany17 (Feb 20, 2013)

VDUB06 said:


> There's nothing special that was done, On the right side next to the fuel tank there is a cover that you can unscrew and remove, then cut the right of the "Diffuser" so it would match the left (no need to get a VR6 rear deffuser, noone will see the difference) now the muffler shop will have to cut the exhaust from the end of the Downpipe, and make new piping, I did 3 inch from downpipe till between the rear axels, then a 2.5 inch "Y" spliter, and from there they did a 2.5 Pipe for the right and 2.5 pipe for the left. its all costume made. you decided if you want to add a small or big resonator. I don't have pictures of the process but your local shop should be able to do it. If not, I ca always have it made for you and ship it to you. Let me know.



Wow! Thank you so much! This is more than I needed! Did you put a magnaflow too or not?


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

VDUB06 said:


> There's nothing special that was done, On the right side next to the fuel tank there is a cover that you can unscrew and remove, then cut the right of the "Diffuser" so it would match the left (no need to get a VR6 rear deffuser, noone will see the difference) now the muffler shop will have to cut the exhaust from the end of the Downpipe, and make new piping, I did 3 inch from downpipe till between the rear axels, then a 2.5 inch "Y" spliter, and from there they did a 2.5 Pipe for the right and 2.5 pipe for the left. its all costume made. you decided if you want to add a small or big resonator. I don't have pictures of the process but your local shop should be able to do it. If not, I ca always have it made for you and ship it to you. Let me know.


I am in Naples and am interested in getting a dual exhaust set up. What shop did the work? What did it cost?


----------



## VDUB06 (Apr 10, 2008)

I went to a shop in South miami, it's called MIAMI MUFFLERS, It costed me $500, let me know when you like to go so I can call them 



waltern said:


> I am in Naples and am interested in getting a dual exhaust set up. What shop did the work? What did it cost?


----------



## VDUB06 (Apr 10, 2008)

Yeah I did a small Magnaflow Resonator. I try going without out it before, Its sounds awesom just like the WRC Polo. The thing is that for a CC I think its too much, people would hear it and expected a GTI :laugh: so I went for the Small Muffler its more conservative.



hectorjovany17 said:


> Wow! Thank you so much! This is more than I needed! Did you put a magnaflow too or not?


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

VDUB06 said:


> Yeah I did a small Magnaflow Resonator. I try going without out it before, Its sounds awesom just like the WRC Polo. The thing is that for a CC I think its too much, people would hear it and expected a GTI :laugh: so I went for the Small Muffler its more conservative.



Perfect, thanks. I wish I could hear it. Youtube?


----------



## VDUB06 (Apr 10, 2008)

Nah, no time man, I work too much.



waltern said:


> Perfect, thanks. I wish I could hear it. Youtube?


----------



## hectorjovany17 (Feb 20, 2013)

VDUB06 said:


> Yeah I did a small Magnaflow Resonator. I try going without out it before, Its sounds awesom just like the WRC Polo. The thing is that for a CC I think its too much, people would hear it and expected a GTI :laugh: so I went for the Small Muffler its more conservative.


Yeah definitely! I dont want my car to sound too fake:facepalmid you do two small magnaflow resonators (One on the left and one on the right) or just one for the whole exhaust? opcorn:
Thanks for your help! It means a lot, trust me:thumbup:


----------



## VDUB06 (Apr 10, 2008)

I did one before the pipings got splitted.



hectorjovany17 said:


> Yeah definitely! I dont want my car to sound too fake:facepalmid you do two small magnaflow resonators (One on the left and one on the right) or just one for the whole exhaust? opcorn:
> Thanks for your help! It means a lot, trust me:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

A quick snap after doin' a bit of shopping this weekend.


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

[email protected]!NG said:


> A quick snap after doin' a bit of shopping this weekend.


Nice wheels , who makes them and where can I get them thank you !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Hartmann QS10-GA:M wheels which are now discontinued and no longer in stock. _(And no, I am not yet ready to sell mine.)_


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

[email protected]!NG said:


> Hartmann QS10-GA:M wheels which are now discontinued and no longer in stock. _(And no, I am not yet ready to sell mine.)_


Pull some magic strings...and have them start stocking them again!! 
I would grab a set. Car looks great..as always.:thumbup::thumbup:

Sent from my big A $$ Galaxy Note 2.


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

Toma23 said:


> Nice wheels , who makes them and where can I get them thank you !!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Which coils are these, and how did you get them that low?


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

[email protected]!NG said:


> A quick snap after doin' a bit of shopping this weekend.


Which coils are these and how did you get them this low?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

H&R ultra-lows... And they just go that low. (lower even) :laugh:


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

[email protected]!NG said:


> H&R ultra-lows... And they just go that low. (lower even) :laugh:


I looked on H&R site and did not find a CC application for Ultra lows, wish I had. Do you use one for a different model, and do you sell it? How is the ride compared to KW 1?


----------



## hectorjovany17 (Feb 20, 2013)

VDUB06 said:


> I did one before the pipings got splitted.


Ok so just to be clear, for what I understand right now you are on a stuck exhaust sound because the magnaflow was too much. So now you have a two pipes (one left and one right) with no custom sound. Im a right? Sorry, for asking so much question but i gotta make sure i tell every detail to the guys at the muffler shop, apparenty im not dealing with professionals


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

waltern said:


> Do you use one for a different model, and do you sell it?


Yes, Mk6 GTI specific part. http://shop.achtuning.com/HR-29000-11-Ultra-Coilover-Kit-VW-MkV-Golf.aspx


----------



## vwkonig (Jul 27, 2012)

[email protected]!NG said:


> Yes, Mk6 GTI specific part. http://shop.achtuning.com/HR-29000-11-Ultra-Coilover-Kit-VW-MkV-Golf.aspx


Is this an exact fit or does any modification need to be done to install this?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Direct fit.


----------



## VDUB06 (Apr 10, 2008)

:facepalm: :laugh: Lets try this again, Originally I did 2012 CC with full custom Dual exhaut, no resonator and no muffler, That set up was way too loud for a CC, Maybe for a GLI or GTI would fit better. So when i got my 2013 CC Rline, I did the same set up, but with a small resonator between the downpipe and the new piping, the growl it so much better imo. keep asking is not a problem  
I wish i could take a pic so i can show you, I will make video soon.



hectorjovany17 said:


> Ok so just to be clear, for what I understand right now you are on a stuck exhaust sound because the magnaflow was too much. So now you have a two pipes (one left and one right) with no custom sound. Im a right? Sorry, for asking so much question but i gotta make sure i tell every detail to the guys at the muffler shop, apparenty im not dealing with professionals


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Reviving the thread with a little picture that I did some minor editing on my phone....nothing fancy cuz I'm not good at this stuff lol


----------



## jokerdude1333 (Dec 6, 2006)




----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

jokerdude1333 said:


>


Dang I don't think it's even possible to go any lower ! Nice


----------



## jokerdude1333 (Dec 6, 2006)

KOWCC said:


> Dang I don't think it's even possible to go any lower ! Nice




thanks man! the passenger side is getting a frame notch this weekend. And next week im redoing the rears and taking out the Upper Spring Perch and Cutting the bottom bracket


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

jokerdude1333 said:


> thanks man! the passenger side is getting a frame notch this weekend. And next week im redoing the rears and taking out the Upper Spring Perch and Cutting the bottom bracket


Sold my interlagos back to the dealer...but let me tell you i still do a double take when i see them


----------



## jokerdude1333 (Dec 6, 2006)

They bought them back from you? I never thought about ever trying to sell something back to the dealer! 


Oh yeah these will be my roll around wheels. Have my Leon Hardiritts at a shop getting 6-8mm milled off of them.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Well I drove around with them for a week until my sagittas arrived


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

Keeping this thread alive......?? 

:banghead:

Might try to see about a '13 tail light mod....
Sent from my big A $$ Galaxy Note 2.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Might as well....hard pic to look at.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

I think I just threw up in my mouth & cried at the same time. . .


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

Yeah...my baby got hurt!!
I guess the "good" part is that it is just the rear bumper skin...so it can be replaced with no sheetmaetal repair... (bondo), so it should be looking good soon....

Sent from my big A $$ Galaxy Note 2.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

jokerdude1333 said:


>


 Love the Interlagos on a CC...18" right? You must have very good roads in your area to be able to run that low. Sick setup, dude. How dark are you tint? I like the shade.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

jokerdude1333 said:


> They bought them back from you? I never thought about ever trying to sell something back to the dealer!
> 
> 
> Oh yeah these will be my roll around wheels. Have my Leon Hardiritts at a shop getting 6-8mm milled off of them.


 Leon Hardiritts . Nice!


----------



## hectorjovany17 (Feb 20, 2013)

*Just arrived my Gold Coas body kit!*



KOWCC said:


> Nice rides......here is mine:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hey bro! Did you installed the Gold Coast body kit yourself or the dealership did the installation for you? is it easy to install? I just bought mine thinking installation would be easy but after watching some videos on youtube im starting to think i need professional help:facepalm:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

hectorjovany17 said:


> Hey bro! Did you installed the Gold Coast body kit yourself or the dealership did the installation for you? is it easy to install? I just bought mine thinking installation would be easy but after watching some videos on youtube im starting to think i need professional help:facepalm:


 I recommend dealer unless you can find someone who's done it several times with success! I've seen it done by vehicle owners and it can turn out to be a mess. They secure it on the car but don't bother using the special adhesive...and when the temperature changes the parts start to pull away......personally I recommend dealer,


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

hectorjovany17 said:


> Hey bro! Did you installed the Gold Coast body kit yourself or the dealership did the installation for you? is it easy to install? I just bought mine thinking installation would be easy but after watching some videos on youtube im starting to think i need professional help:facepalm:


 The sides are easy enough to do yourself....they just clip onto the car 

The front lip...that's another story. You gotta glue it on. If not done properly....it could sag. I've seen some poor installs (big gaps)


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> The sides are easy enough to do yourself....they just clip onto the car
> 
> The front lip...that's another story. You gotta glue it on. If not done properly....it could sag. I've seen some poor installs (big gaps)


 It took my dealer three attempts with 3 different front lips each time.

Sides also have a very slight gap. The dealer i used was an idiot though. At least now I know.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

KOWCC said:


> Sides also have a very slight gap


 If you take your time & line up the clips with the body properly....they just snap right in. 

But if you just rush it & misalign one or two of them & start pounding the side skirt on....then you end up breaking the clips & you're gonna have poor fitment


----------



## hectorjovany17 (Feb 20, 2013)

snobrdrdan said:


> If you take your time & line up the clips with the body properly....they just snap right in.
> 
> But if you just rush it & misalign one or two of them & start pounding the side skirt on....then you end up breaking the clips & you're gonna have poor fitment


 Thank you so much guys!!  how much does the installation cost? do you have any idea?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Sorry I don't, I bought all my parts from the dealer and didn't really pay any labor, since it was part of my overall financing of the car....lol.


----------



## hectorjovany17 (Feb 20, 2013)

*Advice please!*



KOWCC said:


> Sorry I don't, I bought all my parts from the dealer and didn't really pay any labor, since it was part of my overall financing of the car....lol.


 No problems, thanks anyways! KOWCC ... Another question! Im about to get some new shoes for my baby... These are the two options, what do you guys think?! First on the left or second on the right.. Your opinion will be very helpful.. Im like 50/50 ! Im having a hard time deciding :banghead:


----------



## hectorjovany17 (Feb 20, 2013)

hectorjovany17 said:


> No problems, thanks anyways! KOWCC ... Another question! Im about to get some new shoes for my baby... These are the two options, what do you guys think?! First on the left or second on the right.. Your opinion will be very helpful.. Im like 50/50 ! Im having a hard time deciding :banghead:


 lol :laugh: Im new to this web site. How do you upload pics in here :facepalm:


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

Copy image URL then paste it , or if you have photobucket , imageshack , u can also save them under your photos on iPhone (if u use iPhone ) and choose the pic you just saved !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Yes download tapatalk!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

We are looking forward to seeing your wheel options!!!!


----------



## hectorjovany17 (Feb 20, 2013)

KOWCC said:


> We are looking forward to seeing your wheel options!!!!


 Thanks a lot for your interest guys! I really appreciate it. I hope you guys make my decision easier.

























































All four of them are 19" Audi reps as you can see. From top being 1 to bottom being 4 what do you guys think? Thanks again guys!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Depending on what color ur car is, I'd go with the last ones number 4


----------



## sfccryder (Nov 25, 2009)

AZ_CC said:


> Depending on what color ur car is, I'd go with the last ones number 4


 +2 
assuming your car is white...


----------



## hectorjovany17 (Feb 20, 2013)

AZ_CC said:


> Depending on what color ur car is, I'd go with the last ones number 4


 My car is candy white also! Dam it! Can someone photoshop that last pic for me so we can see how the car looks in white with those rims? Damm! Choosing wheels has been the hardest decision I've made this year lol


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Huge fan of #3, love that little indentation in the middle of the rim. I would do those. Discuss further with Stero1d, he has been searching for about 38 years and can't make up his mind...he has alot to share.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

hectorjovany17 said:


> My car is candy white also! Dam it! Can someone photoshop that last pic for me so we can see how the car looks in white with those rims? Damm! Choosing wheels has been the hardest decision I've made this year lol


 Don't rush it bro. There's tons of options out there. Here's Dion's (AchTuning) personal thread and see the many types of wheels that he's put on his ride. His current wheel setup is bangin. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4982673-CC-What-I-Did-There


----------



## Renurbs (Apr 2, 2012)

Where are u getting those from? I have been looking at the same wheels for a few weeks... What vendor are u going through?


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Renurbs said:


> Where are u getting those from? I have been looking at the same wheels for a few weeks... What vendor are u going through?


 I believe those are from Hartmann wheels. Look at the theard above and see Dion's ride with different wheel setup from Hartmann. 

http://hartmannwheels.com/


----------



## hectorjovany17 (Feb 20, 2013)

Renurbs said:


> Where are u getting those from? I have been looking at the same wheels for a few weeks... What vendor are u going through?


 Some local dealer from San diego or Dion from achtuning depending on my last pick... Which ones would you pick then?


----------



## hectorjovany17 (Feb 20, 2013)

van33 said:


> Don't rush it bro. There's tons of options out there. Here's Dion's (AchTuning) personal thread and see the many types of wheels that he's put on his ride. His current wheel setup is bangin.
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4982673-CC-What-I-Did-There


 Yeah, I'm not rushing at all thats why i've been looking all kinds of forums on the internet for the past 4 months and still haven't decide ... But its time to decide, i cant stand my cc on stock wheels lol


----------



## hectorjovany17 (Feb 20, 2013)

KOWCC said:


> Huge fan of #3, love that little indentation in the middle of the rim. I would do those. Discuss further with Stero1d, he has been searching for about 38 years and can't make up his mind...he has alot to share.


 Lol, all you guys picked between 2 to 3 so I'm







guessing 1 is disqualified... Lets see if this helps!


----------



## hectorjovany17 (Feb 20, 2013)

From 1 to 3 of the above picture what do you guys think?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

UPDATE..#2 looks sick on a car!


----------



## hectorjovany17 (Feb 20, 2013)

KOWCC said:


> UPDATE..#2 looks sick on a car!


 Damm it! Lol you cant change your mind xD ... Ok so between 1 and 2 you would stay with 2 or stay with you first decision which was 1?


----------



## Renurbs (Apr 2, 2012)

I'd go with 3. And Hartman seems crazy over priced. I have been looking at finishlinewheels, omwheelsllc, oemplus, and powerwheelspro. 

I have bought wheels from powerwheelspro before and was satisfied. Just which they had a bigger selection.


----------



## hectorjovany17 (Feb 20, 2013)

Renurbs said:


> I'd go with 3. And Hartman seems crazy over priced. I have been looking at finishlinewheels, omwheelsllc, oemplus, and powerwheelspro.
> 
> I have bought wheels from powerwheelspro before and was satisfied. Just which they had a bigger selection.


 Yeah thats what I was thinking too but Hartmann may be better replicas, thats why they are overpriced don't you think? Well I don't know, I'm the kind of guy who thinks you get what you pay for you know what I mean? Thanks for your input by the way!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

hectorjovany17 said:


> Damm it! Lol you cant change your mind xD ... Ok so between 1 and 2 you would stay with 2 or stay with you first decision which was 1?


 I am 2 all the way now...sorry for the change of thought...it's just that when they are on a car they look diff. You know what I mean..


----------



## Renurbs (Apr 2, 2012)

hectorjovany17 said:


> Yeah thats what I was thinking too but Hartmann may be better replicas, thats why they are overpriced don't you think? Well I don't know, I'm the kind of guy who thinks you get what you pay for you know what I mean? Thanks for your input by the way!


 I figured they probably all got them from the same manufacturer but I don't know... Just because it cost more doesn't mean its better. 

Plus if u spend 500 on a set and in two years the finish is messed up then u have an excuse to change them and get new ones!!


----------



## hectorjovany17 (Feb 20, 2013)

KOWCC said:


> I am 2 all the way now...sorry for the change of thought...it's just that when they are on a car they look diff. You know what I mean..


 It sucks! I just called Dion and he says they are out of stock on number 2 :banghead: .. They're getting more in two months but I cant wait that much :thumbdown:


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

hectorjovany17 said:


> It sucks! I just called Dion and he says they are out of stock on number 2 :banghead: .. They're getting more in two months but I cant wait that much :thumbdown:











Buy mine.....??

Sent from my big A $$ Galaxy Note 2.


----------



## Mjstager (Jan 22, 2013)

flipflp said:


> Since you've been so nice I've done as you asked. Since you didn't say which wheel, you got Arelli Assassins.


 Those are the worst wheels I have ever seen!!!!! Do NOT ruin the CC with that ghetto style


----------



## hectorjovany17 (Feb 20, 2013)

hectorjovany17 said:


> It sucks! I just called Dion and he says they are out of stock on number 2 :banghead: .. They're getting more in two months but I cant wait that much :thumbdown:


 Ok, this are the last







three options I have! From left being 1 , middle 2 and right 3 .. Which one would you guys go for?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Mjstager said:


> Those are the worst wheels I have ever seen!!!!! Do NOT ruin the CC with that ghetto style


 That was a joke flip played on me..lol


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

lipprandt35 said:


> Buy mine.....??
> 
> Sent from my big A $$ Galaxy Note 2.


 Yo dude, are your wheels for sale? Let me know.


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

van33 said:


> Yo dude, are your wheels for sale? Let me know.


 For the right price...

I might be selling them soon...?? I like to switch them up.. ill let you know.

Sent from my big A $$ Galaxy Note 2.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

BLQs are awesome....i like them the more and more i see them....i saw a red s4 with some dark gray ones when i was at the shop and they looked amazing....just look like a PITA to clean, especially in black like id get


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

hectorjovany17 said:


> Ok, this are the last
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 What colr is ur car? I like #1 the most.... go to PYSPEED they sell them


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

AZ_CC said:


> .just look like a PITA to clean,


 Man...did you get that right HUGE P.I.T.A..... but worth it!!

Sent from my big A $$ Galaxy Note 2.


----------



## sfccryder (Nov 25, 2009)

hectorjovany17 said:


> Ok, this are the last
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
after all our suggestions, no.1 is still your first choice. go with what pleases 
you, not us, its your car. obviously no1 catches your eye..go with it and enjoy.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

hectorjovany17 said:


> Ok, this are the last
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm going to make this decision making even more difficult for you, :laugh:. Knowing that you have a candy white CC, why don't you feast your eyes on these wheels. 










Those are Porsche 911 Carrera S wheels, and the nice thing about them is that there's a rep for CC's available. Those wheels are sick if you ask me. Hehe, decisions decisions.....:laugh:


----------



## Bleser (Feb 25, 2003)

van33 said:


> Those are Porsche 911 Carrera S wheels, and the nice thing about them is that there's a rep for CC's available.


 From where? Reputable company?


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Bleser said:


> From where? Reputable company?


 PowerWheelsPro, they're an add sponsor here. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-5x112-for-Mk5-Mk6-499-ONLY-BY-PowerWheelsPro


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Bump for a good company. Powerwheelspro takes care of their customers and is fast. :thumbup:


----------



## Renurbs (Apr 2, 2012)

Since we are deciding on wheels maybe u guys can help me out too! 


Black









Gunmetal 









Silver


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Renurbs said:


> Since we are deciding on wheels maybe u guys can help me out too!
> 
> 
> Black
> ...


 I'm not feeling those rims bud...those three bar spokes make one BIG spoke, which looks too big. Personally don't like that look on a CC. That design flows better on a 911. They look like they are 17s on the car in your pics....maybe that's my problem.

Having said that, go with the black , since the rims barely show....lolllll


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

yeah I agree, those rims don't seem to go along with the CC or at least with the color of the car and that's just my opinion. But if you like it, that's all that matters..


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

praneetloke said:


> yeah I agree, those rims don't seem to go along with the CC or at least with the color of the car and that's just my opinion. But if you like it, that's all that matters..


 Well said...at the end of the day it's what makes you happy.


----------



## Renurbs (Apr 2, 2012)

Really?...

Well yes the photoshop is technically 17s because that's what is in my car now n it was the easiest to photoshop. I would be goin to 18s for those wheels. I really don't want to go any bigger do to the ride quality. 

But I can't believe you guys don't like them. They are the wheels that should have come on the r line, according to the brochure, and they come on the golf r.


----------



## Renurbs (Apr 2, 2012)

But I like the responses and appreciate the honest opinions! Thank you


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Renurbs said:


> But I like the responses and appreciate the honest opinions! Thank you


 What size wheels and tires are you looking for? Also, what color or finish?


----------



## Renurbs (Apr 2, 2012)

Looking for 18s and that's about all I know lol


----------



## waltern (Jan 9, 2013)

Renurbs said:


> Really?...
> 
> Well yes the photoshop is technically 17s because that's what is in my car now n it was the easiest to photoshop. I would be goin to 18s for those wheels. I really don't want to go any bigger do to the ride quality.
> 
> But I can't believe you guys don't like them. They are the wheels that should have come on the r line, according to the brochure, and they come on the golf r.


 
I think :beer:Gunmetal is the best of the three.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Renurbs said:


> Looking for 18s and that's about all I know lol


 Bro when we meet up in two days. Please drive my CC on 19s and eibachs and tell me if you sat in anything with better ride quality....even Tomas, who is on coil overs is smooth as butter.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Renurbs said:


> Looking for 18s and that's about all I know lol


 I would go with 19s or possibly 20s. You have a '13 and your car can definitely handle that size. Up to you tho.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

I didn't know there was a difference with 13s with suspension/tire setup. 09-12s can easily handle 20s. Is something new on the 13??


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

Teaser pic..need to clean the CC and then I will take proper pictures..it'll still be from a cell phone  

Wheels are VMR V705 (18x8.5 ET35)


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

lipprandt35 said:


> For the right price...
> 
> I might be selling them soon...?? I like to switch them up.. ill let you know.
> 
> Sent from my big A $$ Galaxy Note 2.


 I got first dibs on those wheels :laugh:.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> I didn't know there was a difference with 13s with suspension/tire setup. 09-12s can easily handle 20s. Is something new on the 13??


 No exactly talking about suspension. I'm taking about the body style of the new and previous CC. I guess I should have clarified that more...


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

van33 said:


> I got first dibs on those wheels :laugh:.


 Ok....:thumbup: You can get a good look at them when we get to the Florida G.T.G. :beer:

Sent from my big A $$ Galaxy Note 2.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

praneetloke said:


> Teaser pic..need to clean the CC and then I will take proper pictures..it'll still be from a cell phone
> 
> Wheels are VMR V705 (18x8.5 ET35)


Nice choice!!! :thumbup:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

I recall Dan's not a big fan of 19s.

Those wheels look good though!


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

18s BABY!!!!....that's what I'm looking into atleast


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

Thanks, guys. I am taking the CC back to the tire store to get them torqued and then off to a hand wash spot I found last weekend! I can't wait to get the bird poop off the passenger side window.


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)




----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Hmmm...don't look as good as I thought they would.

I love the design of the wheel, but maybe they're just too "sporty" for the CC? 
Or maybe it's just need to be lowered? 


As long as you're happy though....that's all that matter!


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

I definitely like them but you are right thought about lowering. I will be getting the Eibach Pro Kit springs that everyone's getting for the minimal drop. But now I am also thinking if getting coilovers would be worthwhile?


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

praneetloke said:


> I definitely like them but you are right thought about lowering. I will be getting the Eibach Pro Kit springs that everyone's getting for the minimal drop. But now I am also thinking if getting coilovers would be worthwhile?



Soooo worth getting coilovers..... for looks AND for handling/performance!

TM


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

TMCCRline said:


> Soooo worth getting coilovers..... for looks AND for handling/performance!
> 
> TM


I see that you have the Koni SS..how much did they run you, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

praneetloke said:


> I see that you have the Koni SS..how much did they run you, if you don't mind me asking?



Just under $1K, delivered, through WRDusa.com


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm running Koni ss , check redlinemotorwerks , purchased mine for $980 shipped 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

Yeah same thing then ✌


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hectorjovany17 (Feb 20, 2013)

Ok I need your help you guys! im about to get some 19x8" audi wheels.. Hub is 66.6... Offset is 45mm and bolt pattern is 5x112 .. 
If I put spacers how many mm spacers should I put? In trying to go for the sports look.. Thank you guys a lot! Ill post pics when everything is done!


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

hectorjovany17 said:


> Ok I need your help you guys! im about to get some 19x8" audi wheels.. Hub is 66.6... Offset is 45mm and bolt pattern is 5x112 ..
> If I put spacers how many mm spacers should I put? In trying to go for the sports look.. Thank you guys a lot! Ill post pics when everything is done!



front go with 12 mm/ rear 7mm you will get perfect flush


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

I found ALL the Candy White CC's at the Emden plant in Germany! 

http://goo.gl/maps/1j6bQ


----------



## hectorjovany17 (Feb 20, 2013)

Toma23 said:


> front go with 12 mm/ rear 7mm you will get perfect flush


Thank you so much Toma23! Now, does the brand really matter? Would you recommend any type of brand for the spacers? Thanks!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

hectorjovany17 said:


> Thank you so much Toma23! Now, does the brand really matter? Would you recommend any type of brand for the spacers? Thanks!


ECS ones are just fine, as Toma has.......personally i have H&R ones only to keep the same color throughout, from hub to wheel....


----------



## 411big (Oct 28, 2012)

So bad ass! ( the cc plant)


----------



## hectorjovany17 (Feb 20, 2013)

KOWCC said:


> ECS ones are just fine, as Toma has.......personally i have H&R ones only to keep the same color throughout, from hub to wheel....


Awesome! Ill be installing rims, tires, eibach springs, AMG red caliper covers, goald coas body kit, double pipe exhaust system and tips, R line sport pedals and side badges and more... Im very excited to see the outcome! Ill post pics as soon as everything is ready!

Just one more question.. I installed 6000k Hid's kit but im having trouble with them.. Sometimes one of the lights dont turn on.. I have to turn the car on and of until it turns on ... It pisses me off.. The guy who installed them doesnt know what to do anymore.. I was wondering how you guys installed yours 😎 .. Any tips?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Toma23 said:


> front go with 12 mm/ rear 7mm you will get perfect flush


12mm is good for the front.

But sorry buddy...gonna have to disagree with you on the 7mm's for the rear
They don't offer a 7mm that is hub & wheelcentric.

5mm is the max I'd say to use, without having the wheelcentric lip on it

H&R does offer a 8mm though....so that will ensure no vibrations :thumbup:
http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-CC-FWD-2.0T/Wheels/Spacers/HR/ES2537950/


And I'm with KOWCC, I prefer the H&R's.
They match the aluminum of the OEM hub & don't stick out like a sore thumb


----------



## hectorjovany17 (Feb 20, 2013)

snobrdrdan said:


> 12mm is good for the front.
> 
> But sorry buddy...gonna have to disagree with you on the 7mm's for the rear
> They don't offer a 7mm that is hub & wheelcentric.
> ...


Thanks buddy! So, im getting H&R's then... So you say 12 mm in the front and 8mm in the back should be the right option then? Thanks


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

MikeinNJ said:


> I found ALL the Candy White CC's at the Emden plant in Germany!
> 
> http://goo.gl/maps/1j6bQ


Way cool! Very nice find!


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

MikeinNJ said:


> I found ALL the Candy White CC's at the Emden plant in Germany!
> 
> http://goo.gl/maps/1j6bQ


Thats like a 3hr drive from where my Gradparents were born (Grofsfahner), and I still have family there! :beer::thumbup:

Sent from my big A $$ Galaxy Note 2.


----------



## smudo (Feb 10, 2013)

hectorjovany17 said:


> Thanks buddy! So, im getting H&R's then... So you say 12 mm in the front and 8mm in the back should be the right option then? Thanks


12 mm front and 8 mm in the back might be close to flush on standard height but if you are on lowered springs or coil-overs to get flush with fenders you might need thicker spacers. With your wheels adding 12 mm spacer in the from will be like running 8 mm spacer for standard wheels which will leave you with around 5 mm to be flash.

Also please note that the length of the wheel hub center in the rear is 15,2 mm (with the hub center cap). Thus, those 8mm spacers might not fit in the rear. The wheel hub center in the front is around 12,5 mm (no cap). But considering the length of wheel hub center in the rear you might be able to center the wheels also with 8 mm spacer without the centric ring. Usually the inner bavel (not sure whether it is the right term  of the rim is from 4 mm (most aftermarket wheels) to 6,5mm (most OEM VW wheels), thus putting 8 mm spacer will leave you from 0.7 to 3.2 mm of the wheel hub center to center the wheel.


----------



## Renurbs (Apr 2, 2012)

What?! I'm in the same situation and u just confused the **** outta me


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

Renurbs said:


> What?! I'm in the same situation and u just confused the **** outta me


You seen my car and KOWCC on Sunday right ? Well mine sits on coilovers with 12 front 5 rear it's pretty flush here is the pic to prove that










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Renurbs (Apr 2, 2012)

Right but what he said was crazy...


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Mine are also flush, 12 and 5


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Toma, your car looks sick!!! Lol


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

Lmao they look the same !!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vwkonig (Jul 27, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Toma, your car looks sick!!! Lol


Lol


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Toma23 said:


> Lmao they look the same !!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can't help it, I'm your biggest fan! I based my car after yours!


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

smudo said:


> 12 mm front and 8 mm in the back might be close to flush on standard height but if you are on lowered springs or coil-overs to get flush with fenders you might need thicker spacers. With your wheels adding 12 mm spacer in the from will be like running 8 mm spacer for standard wheels which will leave you with around 5 mm to be flash.
> 
> Also please note that the length of the wheel hub center in the rear is 15,2 mm (with the hub center cap). Thus, those 8mm spacers might not fit in the rear. The wheel hub center in the front is around 12,5 mm (no cap). But considering the length of wheel hub center in the rear you might be able to center the wheels also with 8 mm spacer without the centric ring. Usually the inner bavel (not sure whether it is the right term  of the rim is from 4 mm (most aftermarket wheels) to 6,5mm (most OEM VW wheels), thus putting 8 mm spacer will leave you from 0.7 to 3.2 mm of the wheel hub center to center the wheel.



Toma recommended 7mm's to be flush
I only said that 8mm with a lip is better than the 7mm's without the lip (for no vibrations)


I prefer the 12mm & 5mm setup, personally, but to each their own


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Snobrdrdan never disappoints, take the advice!!


----------



## smudo (Feb 10, 2013)

Renurbs said:


> Right but what he said was crazy...


Sorry for confusing you  Please note that my comment was towards user hectorjovany17 who plans to put on Audi 8'' wide wheels with ET45. Thus, to get the same effect as have users KOWCC and Toma 23 who both have Sigita wheels (assuming that they are OEM) he needs 4 mm thicker spacer, i.e. 16 mm in front and around 10 in the rear.


----------



## smudo (Feb 10, 2013)

snobrdrdan said:


> Toma recommended 7mm's to be flush
> I only said that 8mm with a lip is better than the 7mm's without the lip (for no vibrations)
> 
> 
> I prefer the 12mm & 5mm setup, personally, but to each their own


Just said that it might be not possible technically to put on most 8 mm spacers with centric rings, thus it must be checked before ordering them to not waste money and time


----------



## hectorjovany17 (Feb 20, 2013)

smudo said:


> 12 mm front and 8 mm in the back might be close to flush on standard height but if you are on lowered springs or coil-overs to get flush with fenders you might need thicker spacers. With your wheels adding 12 mm spacer in the from will be like running 8 mm spacer for standard wheels which will leave you with around 5 mm to be flash.
> 
> Also please note that the length of the wheel hub center in the rear is 15,2 mm (with the hub center cap). Thus, those 8mm spacers might not fit in the rear. The wheel hub center in the front is around 12,5 mm (no cap). But considering the length of wheel hub center in the rear you might be able to center the wheels also with 8 mm spacer without the centric ring. Usually the inner bavel (not sure whether it is the right term  of the rim is from 4 mm (most aftermarket wheels) to 6,5mm (most OEM VW wheels), thus putting 8 mm spacer will leave you from 0.7 to 3.2 mm of the wheel hub center to center the wheel.


Im so confused right now lol!
Ok you've seen the specs of my wheel and I will be lowered on eibach springs which lowers the car .8" in the front and 1" in the back.. What mm spacers would you recommend then? :/


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

What is the ET on the wheels you plan to put?? To have the flush look as on my car, also running eibachs, your fronts need to become ET29 and rear ET36. Take this simple approach. The spacer will reduce the ET. Mine for example are ET41. Front I used 12mm, so 41-12= 29, rear are 5mm, so 41-5 = 36

Hope this helps


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

hectorjovany17 said:


> Im so confused right now lol!
> Ok you've seen the specs of my wheel and I will be lowered on eibach springs which lowers the car .8" in the front and 1" in the back.. What mm spacers would you recommend then? :/


Umm I think you have the lowering numbers reversed. Isn't it 1" front and 0.8" in the rear? There are two versions of those springs actually. The other version lowers both front and rear by 1".


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

^ I have to disagree with you on that one, buddy. There's only one version of the Pro Kit for the CC.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

hectorjovany17 said:


> Ok I need your help you guys! im about to get some 19x8" audi wheels.. Hub is 66.6... Offset is 45mm and bolt pattern is 5x112 ..
> If I put spacers how many mm spacers should I put? In trying to go for the sports look.. Thank you guys a lot! Ill post pics when everything is done!


Guys, please read his post again. His wheels are 19x8's with et45. For folks with stock VW OEM wheels with et41, a 12mm front and 5 rear spacer would make it flush, but remember, his offset is 45. Not sure if everyone caught that.

29-30 offset in front and 35-36 in the rear is flush. I would suggest you do that math with your current wheel offset to determine what you need, Hector. Also, H&R spacers is the way to go. Don't think about anything else.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

van33 said:


> Guys, please read his post again. His wheels are 19x8's with et45. For folks with stock VW OEM wheels with et41, a 12mm front and 5 rear spacer would make it flush, but remember, his offset is 45. Not sure if everyone caught that.
> 
> 29-30 offset in front and 35-36 in the rear is flush. I would suggest you do that math with your current wheel offset to determine what you need, Hector. Also, H&R spacers is the way to go. Don't think about anything else.


Van is correct....on both items.


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

van33 said:


> ^ I have to disagree with you on that one, buddy. There's only one version of the Pro Kit for the CC.


Hmm I saw another set for the CC when I was checking the price on the springs everyone's been getting and found *this*. But the one everyone else's been getting is *this*. Notice the difference in part #s.


----------



## hectorjovany17 (Feb 20, 2013)

van33 said:


> Guys, please read his post again. His wheels are 19x8's with et45. For folks with stock VW OEM wheels with et41, a 12mm front and 5 rear spacer would make it flush, but remember, his offset is 45. Not sure if everyone caught that.
> 
> 29-30 offset in front and 35-36 in the rear is flush. I would suggest you do that math with your current wheel offset to determine what you need, Hector. Also, H&R spacers is the way to go. Don't think about anything else.


Awesome! H&R 16mm in front and 10mm in the back if my offset is 45 right?
Thanks bro! This helped me a lot.
Now, where can I buy H&R spacers at a good price? Any suggestions?


----------



## hectorjovany17 (Feb 20, 2013)

van33 said:


> ^ I have to disagree with you on that one, buddy. There's only one version of the Pro Kit for the CC.


You are right lol .. Numbers were reversed and yeah there is only one version of them...


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

hectorjovany17 said:


> Awesome! H&R 16mm in front and 10mm in the back if my offset is 45 right?
> Thanks bro! This helped me a lot.
> Now, where can I buy H&R spacers at a good price? Any suggestions?


ECS tuning fast shipping great price , just make sure get extended bolts to match the new spacers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hectorjovany17 (Feb 20, 2013)

Toma23 said:


> ECS tuning fast shipping great price , just make sure get extended bolts to match the new spacers
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can i get those extended bolts in ECS tuning as well? Also, front and back wheel spacers are the same right? I don't have to worry about looking for front ones or rear one specifically, you know what i mean?


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

praneetloke said:


> Hmm I saw another set for the CC when I was checking the price on the springs everyone's been getting and found *this*. But the one everyone else's been getting is *this*. Notice the difference in part #s.


This maybe is for the VR6 or 4 motion only, http://performanceparts.com/part/Eibach/85106.140
Not sure but it says Eibach Pro-kit performance. I'm pretty sure that for the 4 cylinder engines, the 85105.140 is the correct part number.


----------



## smudo (Feb 10, 2013)

hectorjovany17 said:


> Can i get those extended bolts in ECS tuning as well? Also, front and back wheel spacers are the same right? I don't have to worry about looking for front ones or rear one specifically, you know what i mean?


Hi, Yes you can. There are two types of bolts. Most OEM wheels have bolts with ball seats and most aftermarket wheels need bolts with conical seat. You should get longer bolts (depending on the thickness of spacers). The recommendation is that you get 7.5 rotations (equal to 11 mm). 6.5 rotations might still be OK. If you have 10mm spacer, then the bolt should be 10mm longer.

Generally there is no difference between front and rear spacers, but due to differences in hub center rings there are some hub-centric spacers, that can be put only on front hub (e.g. http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-CC-FWD-2.0T/Wheels/Spacers/ES1831830/ ).

I hope this post does not confuse you as much as my previous one


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

hectorjovany17 said:


> Awesome! H&R 16mm in front and 10mm in the back if my offset is 45 right?
> Thanks bro! This helped me a lot.
> Now, where can I buy H&R spacers at a good price? Any suggestions?


I don't think there's such a thing as a 16mm spacer...so you'll probably have to go with 15mm front, then 10mm in the rear. As for the bolts, definitely get longers ones like Toma suggested. To be on the safe side, give ECStuning.com a call and they will be able to suggest something for what you're looking for. You wanna get atleast 9-10 turns on your bolts since you're spacers are quiet thick. That's just me though, I like to be on the safe side rather than bare minimum.


----------



## hectorjovany17 (Feb 20, 2013)

smudo said:


> Hi, Yes you can. There are two types of bolts. Most OEM wheels have bolts with ball seats and most aftermarket wheels need bolts with conical seat. You should get longer bolts (depending on the thickness of spacers). The recommendation is that you get 7.5 rotations (equal to 11 mm). 6.5 rotations might still be OK. If you have 10mm spacer, then the bolt should be 10mm longer.
> 
> Generally there is no difference between front and rear spacers, but due to differences in hub center rings there are some hub-centric spacers, that can be put only on front hub (e.g. http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-CC-FWD-2.0T/Wheels/Spacers/ES1831830/ ).
> 
> I hope this post does not confuse you as much as my previous one


Dam!! You guys know a lot! I feels stupid in this thread lol .. I guess you learn something new every day 

Ok, considering im on eigbachs and the offset of my wheel is 45mm this are the specs of the H&R spacers im ablut to get.. 15mm in the front and 10mm in the back.. What do you guys think? Are these the right ones? Thanks in advance..


----------



## hectorjovany17 (Feb 20, 2013)

van33 said:


> I don't think there's such a thing as a 16mm spacer...so you'll probably have to go with 15mm front, then 10mm in the rear. As for the bolts, definitely get longers ones like Toma suggested. To be on the safe side, give ECStuning.com a call and they will be able to suggest something for what you're looking for. You wanna get atleast 9-10 turns on your bolts since you're spacers are quiet thick. That's just me though, I like to be on the safe side rather than bare minimum.


Thanks ill call them Asap! These are the spacers im about to buy.. What do you think about the specs considering my 45mm offset and the fact that I will be on eigbachs? 
Thanks van33, you've been extremely helpful.. I owe you bro :')


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

hectorjovany17 said:


> Thanks ill call them Asap! These are the spacers im about to buy.. What do you think about the specs considering my 45mm offset and the fact that I will be on eigbachs?
> Thanks van33, you've been extremely helpful.. I owe you bro :')


The specs looks good, bro. Now simply figure out how long bolts you need. If you give them a call, they will suggest a good fit for you based on the thickness of the spacers that you're getting.


----------



## smudo (Feb 10, 2013)

hectorjovany17 said:


> Thanks ill call them Asap! These are the spacers im about to buy.. What do you think about the specs considering my 45mm offset and the fact that I will be on eigbachs?
> Thanks van33, you've been extremely helpful.. I owe you bro :')


As van33 said, you should be OK. There are two types of 10 mm HR spacers. Be sure that you order those ones (http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-CC-FWD-2.0T/Wheels/Spacers/ES1874144/ ) as those ones will not fit the hub (http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-CC-FWD-2.0T/Wheels/Spacers/ES1831830/ ). I have little concern about this spec of those spacers (Inside wheel bevel = 6.5mm x 45 degrees). This should be no problem with OEM wheels, but you have audi wheels, thus will need to use centric ring which might change these specs. Based on my little experience I have seen that often the centric rings "sit deeper" in the wheel, thus creating more space for spacers centric ring. If this will be the case you will be fine. There are also differences in the centric rings, thus thus this increases the success rate  Sorry for not being able to use more precise technical terms as English is not my native language.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

smudo said:


> Just said that it might be not possible technically to put on most 8 mm spacers with centric rings, thus it must be checked before ordering them to not waste money and time


I asked ECS Tuning about the 8mm's (with the lips) and they said they do fit in the rear....hence why they have them listed for the CC on their site.

And if they don't fit....well it's on them & send them back


----------



## hectorjovany17 (Feb 20, 2013)

hectorjovany17 said:


> Awesome! Ill be installing rims, tires, eibach springs, AMG red caliper covers, goald coas body kit, double pipe exhaust system and tips, R line sport pedals and side badges and more... Im very excited to see the outcome! Ill post pics as soon as everything is ready!
> 
> Just one more question.. I installed 6000k Hid's kit but im having trouble with them.. Sometimes one of the lights dont turn on.. I have to turn the car on and of until it turns on ... It pisses me off.. The guy who installed them doesnt know what to do anymore.. I was wondering how you guys installed yours 😎 .. Any tips?


Hey guys! Im having a hard trouble with my 6000k hids.. Does anyone know what the right way to install them is to get rid of the dashboard light and the lights turning off out of no where? Anyone?


----------



## coachpalmer (Jan 29, 2013)

*Mine 2013 sport*

bought two months ago- Just in love


----------



## danielg1028 (Apr 1, 2013)

*2013 CC Sport*








Only Pics I got. Ill post more


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

^^ Nice! Is that vinyl on the roof? What did that run you?


----------



## danielg1028 (Apr 1, 2013)

Yes that is Vinyl as so ia the trim that covers up the chrome. There was a guy that worked for the dealer that put it on. I bought it the car like that from the show room.


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Looks good....kind of like mine but a '13


----------



## dystynkt (Oct 12, 2007)

danielg1028 said:


> Yes that is Vinyl as so ia the trim that covers up the chrome. There was a guy that worked for the dealer that put it on. I bought it the car like that from the show room.


Can you post a pic from the front. You have your grill blacked out, been curious as to what that would look like on a 13'


----------



## danielg1028 (Apr 1, 2013)

dystynkt said:


> Can you post a pic from the front. You have your grill blacked out, been curious as to what that would look like on a 13'


 I'll get you a picture. Maybe later on today.


----------



## danielg1028 (Apr 1, 2013)

AZ_CC said:


> Looks good....kind of like mine but a '13


Do you have problems seeing at night while in reverse?


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Yea kind of, but that's why i back up VERY slowly lol


----------



## danielg1028 (Apr 1, 2013)

AZ_CC said:


> Yea kind of, but that's why i back up VERY slowly lol


I made a wrong turn one time and couldnt see to turn around. It was very dark and no lights on that street. Thought I was gonna end up in the ditch. Has any one been able to fix this or make it some what better. I do not have a backup camera.


----------



## danielg1028 (Apr 1, 2013)

danielg1028 said:


> I'll get you a picture. Maybe later on today.


 Here is a Pic of the front and a few more.


----------



## SHiZNiLTi (Mar 25, 2013)

Toma23 said:


> You seen my car and KOWCC on Sunday right ? Well mine sits on coilovers with 12 front 5 rear it's pretty flush here is the pic to prove that
> 
> 
> 
> ...





KOWCC said:


> Mine are also flush, 12 and 5


I wonder if I have the same stock wheel offset as you guys... 

Should I go H&R 12mm/5mm also. I want to be the 3rd wheel in your group 

I'm gonna take a couple wheels off tomorrow and see if I can find out what my offset is. Where is it stamped on the wheel?









*bad angle on front wheel, sorry.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Yes you have he same OEM offset, do 12 and 5. Didn't you get all the details from me already?

It is stamped on the rear of one of the spokes


----------



## SHiZNiLTi (Mar 25, 2013)

KOWCC said:


> Yes you have he same OEM offset, do 12 and 5. Didn't you get all the details from me already?
> 
> It is stamped on the rear of one of the spokes


 Lol yes, but just wanted to make a post here to just verify  you the man KOWCC, thnx!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Lol, just wanted to make sure you got everything you need.


----------



## respecme (Aug 26, 2011)

*2013 CC Sport Plus*









Here is my 2013 CC on genuine Audi A7 wheels 20x9J et37 all around with 225/35R20 DWS. As for the coilover kit I reused the one I had laying around from the MK6 GTI.:laugh:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Much respect.. . Looks absolutely great.....


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

respecme said:


> Here is my 2013 CC on genuine Audi A7 wheels 20x9J et37 all around with 225/35R20 DWS. As for the coilover kit I reused the one I had laying around from the MK6 GTI.:laugh:


A 225 tire on a 20x9 and the wheels in the back are tucking... Cool....Can we see the stretch? Is it mild, moderate or heavy?


----------



## jonathanclavijo (Sep 13, 2011)

New wheels. On H&R springs but will need to go coils to lower the front.


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

jonathanclavijo said:


> New wheels. On H&R springs but will need to go coils to lower the front.




Besautiful!

Tire & Wheel size & brand, please???


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Yes, very sharp!


----------



## jonathanclavijo (Sep 13, 2011)

Thanks!
20x8.5 ESM ET 32
Achilles tires 245/30/20. 
Car rides wonderful


----------



## CC-2010 (Sep 17, 2011)

jonathanclavijo can you take and post a picture showing the top of your car? Looks like you have continuous black between sunroof and rear window. Hoping to see how this car looks from a top view and then also please share how you accomplished the black roof.

Thanks,
CC-2010


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

jonathanclavijo said:


> Thanks!
> 20x8.5 ESM ET 32
> Achilles tires 245/30/20.
> Car rides wonderful


Achilles tires... I'm about to order a set of those for my new wheels...How do you like em? Have you driven on them in the rain yet?

Edit:
You gotta go to the meet on the 04/14, bro. Would like to see your setup in person.


----------



## jonathanclavijo (Sep 13, 2011)

Actually, I do not have the sunroof. This way done by applying black vinyl from front to back. I will look for a photo shortly.


----------



## jonathanclavijo (Sep 13, 2011)

van33 said:


> Achilles tires... I'm about to order a set of those for my new wheels...How do you like em? Have you driven on them in the rain yet?
> 
> Edit:
> You gotta go to the meet on the 04/14, bro. Would like to see your setup in person.


They aren't bad at all! Road noise is very very minimal. I know that once my tires start cupping, I'll hate them :laugh:
I drove in the rain yesterday and the car responded well. Only problem is when I hit it hard on dry roads in 1st or 2nd gear, traction doesn't exist (REVO stage 1)

I saw the post and I'd love to go, but I'll be on a cruise that weekend!


----------



## vwkonig (Jul 27, 2012)

jonathanclavijo said:


> Actually, I do not have the sunroof. This way done by applying black vinyl from front to back. I will look for a photo shortly.


Hey, car looks awesome! i was wondering where did you get your roof vinyl done? 

I've been trying to do mine for some time now. :banghead:


----------



## danielg1028 (Apr 1, 2013)

jonathanclavijo said:


> New wheels. On H&R springs but will need to go coils to lower the front.


Like the wheels.


----------



## jonathanclavijo (Sep 13, 2011)

vwkonig said:


> Hey, car looks awesome! i was wondering where did you get your roof vinyl done?
> 
> I've been trying to do mine for some time now. :banghead:


I found some guy here in the South Florida that does vinyl wrap. Very affordable $180


----------



## Bleser (Feb 25, 2003)

jonathanclavijo said:


> Thanks!
> 20x8.5 ESM ET 32
> Achilles tires 245/30/20.
> Car rides wonderful


Love this wheel in 20" on the CC. A lot of 20" wheels on the CC look too big; this style does not.

You're running 245/30 ET32 and don't rub?


----------



## ehipsher (Feb 19, 2013)

Anyway of posting more pics of your car?


----------



## respecme (Aug 26, 2011)

This is before the coilover install mild tyre strech 








This is with the coilover kit installed seems to have tucked pretty well.:beer:


----------



## jokerdude1333 (Dec 6, 2006)

van33 said:


> Love the Interlagos on a CC...18" right? You must have very good roads in your area to be able to run that low. Sick setup, dude. How dark are you tint? I like the shade.



You are correct they are 18". And im on Airlift AirRide Setup, because the roads around Virginia are terrible!

Tint is i want to say 35 all the way around. I was lucky enough that when i bought this from the dealer it was already tinted! But it is definitely nice having the tint in the summer!


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

CW CC :thumbup:


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## respecme (Aug 26, 2011)

Rlinetexas said:


>


looks good Rline:thumbup: wheels specs?


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks! 

TSW Willow 18x8 ET 32, w/ H&R Sport Springs.


----------



## 3JettaLeprachaun (Jun 18, 2008)

From Dubs on Defrost 6


----------



## mrLOUDmouf (Nov 1, 2010)

just came home from the dealership !


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## JeffAPRM (Aug 30, 2012)

Here's my R-Line in front of the office


----------



## CC-2010 (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

JeffAPRM said:


> Here's my R-Line in front of the office


Very sharp! And nice setting .


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

JeffAPRM said:


> Here's my R-Line in front of the office


Nice place to work!


----------



## JeffAPRM (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks! 

I've really gotten to like my CC. Fast, quiet, comfortable.

I'll be getting some better shots soon though.


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

I wish I had the R-Line side skirts, they're sick :thumbup:


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

FAHRENHEITLAD said:


> I wish I had the R-Line side skirts, they're sick :thumbup:


You can get them for your car you... Just the side though, the front bumper is a whole different story.


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

put on some new wheels today, but still rocking the stock suspension unfortunately.


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

oops picture.......


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

van33 said:


> You can get them for your car you... Just the side though, the front bumper is a whole different story.


Oh I know sir. I manage a VW Parts dept. I don't really like the front bumper though. I like the sport plus front better IMO... The skirts just clean it up better.


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

Little message for the Quebec idiot who messed up my bumper........

And yes, I sent him this....minus the "thum down" edit....

Sent from my big A $$ Galaxy Note 2.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Guest2320 said:


> oops picture.......


love the wheels! dnt look like 20s... go low asap, man!!!!


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

lipprandt35 said:


> Little message for the Quebec idiot who messed up my bumper........
> 
> And yes, I sent him this....minus the "thum down" edit....
> 
> Sent from my big A $$ Galaxy Note 2.


Hey there, I'm in the background :laugh:.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

FAHRENHEITLAD said:


> Oh I know sir. I manage a VW Parts dept. I don't really like the front bumper though. I like the sport plus front better IMO... The skirts just clean it up better.


I honestly said the same thing, til I saw waltern's '13 R-line Black with Bentley wheels. I'm sure you know who I'm talking about. His car is bad azz.


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

van33 said:


> I honestly said the same thing, til I saw waltern's '13 R-line Black with Bentley wheels. I'm sure you know who I'm talking about. His car is bad azz.


Yep yep :thumbup:


----------



## AustinChappell (Jan 12, 2012)

Finally on air. Just some quick phone shots.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Ver clean work in the trunk. That's how it should be mounted!!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Looks great man! Love it! How is the ride quality? 

Never driven car on aftermarket bags!


----------



## sebasEuRo (Feb 26, 2006)

KOWCC said:


> First daytime pics on the new Eibachs.....


Perfect.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

^^^^Kareem, I don't agree


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

sebasEuRo said:


> Perfect.


Thanks..wow pic is almost a year old..lol


----------



## sebasEuRo (Feb 26, 2006)

KOWCC said:


> Thanks..wow pic is almost a year old..lol


Yeah I saw but still looks amazing  I miss my CC...if I ever buy one again, it will be identical to yours.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Here's my new favorite shot









And an updated front


----------



## sebasEuRo (Feb 26, 2006)

That's freakin' p0rn right there...  What size and brand spacers are you using?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

12mm front, 5mm rear, both H&R


----------



## SHiZNiLTi (Mar 25, 2013)

KOWCC, where did you get the non orange bulb for your front markers or did you paint the bulb itself? Or is that just the angle of the pic that's causing no orange to show up?

Car looks great, I love the rear 3/4 angle pic the best also!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

It's LED, look at the main thread, i posted a pic earlier today. Read up on it. Let me know of any questions bud.

Post # 11,243


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Here's my new favorite shot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On the bottom pic, the ground looks uneven, hence, the front looks so much lower than the rear.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Correct! Front looks like its on bags and rear looks like its stock. . Yet she sits on eibachs.


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

Well...since my bumper is still all f'ed up....I always wondered what the chrome trim would look like plasti-dipped white.....










Dont do it..!!

Sent from my big A $$ Galaxy Note 2.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

lipprandt35 said:


> Well...since my bumper is still all f'ed up....I always wondered what the chrome trim would look like plasti-dipped white.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I think it would look ok in black, David. White, not so much. Although, I do believe that chrome is the best since its suppose to be an accent piece. My 2 cents!


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

I suddenly have an urge to make muddy puddles in front of everyone's driveway. :sly: 

:laugh:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

lipprandt35 said:


> Well...since my bumper is still all f'ed up....I always wondered what the chrome trim would look like plasti-dipped white.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hey since you are already at it, can you please plastidip one of the rear bumper reflectors white....pleeeeeeaase. Lol
Thanks. For me it's either white or light tint.


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

I would try the tint.....the white plasit dip does not match the candy white paint at all!! 

I will throw some on, but can't right now. It started raining here.


Sent from my big A $$ Galaxy Note 2.


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

KOWCC said:


> Hey since you are already at it, can you please plastidip one of the rear bumper reflectors white....pleeeeeeaase. Lol
> Thanks. For me it's either white or light tint.


 Here ya go...kinda... I have a photoshop app on my Note 2...not the greatest..but gives you an idea :beer:









Sent from my big A $$ Galaxy Note 2.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

lipprandt35 said:


> Here ya go...kinda... I have a photoshop app on my Note 2...not the greatest..but gives you an idea :beer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Lol, thanks bro. How funny that you actually used a photo of my car...I don't even think I have that pic in my photo album anymore...lol


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

I got it from the begining of this thread 

Sent from my big A $$ Galaxy Note 2.


----------



## hectorjovany17 (Feb 20, 2013)

Hey guys!! Im very happy to show you the final outcome of my project! Thanks all of you for your help! 
So here are all the modifications in case you guys are wondering...

-Hids 6k in head lights and fog lights, leds daylights 6k in the front bottom, leds all over the inside to match the outside.
-eibach pro kit
-Rs4 19" rims, Falken 235-35-19 tires , h&r 15mm spacers and 10mm in the back, custom made mgp Rline red sport caliper covers.
-plasti dip front grill and lip.
-borla exhaust and twin tips.
-gold coast body kit, rline batches on the side, back and front grill also.
-rline sport pedals in the inside, Rline steering wheel and rline door metals
-rline keychain and carbon fiber key cover. 

I hope you guys like it! Im very satisfied with the results! I cant stop staring at him lol ..


----------



## hectorjovany17 (Feb 20, 2013)

hectorjovany17 said:


> Hey guys!! Im very happy to show you the final outcome of my project! Thanks all of you for your help!
> So here are all the modifications in case you guys are wondering...
> 
> -Hids 6k in head lights and fog lights, leds daylights 6k in the front bottom, leds all over the inside to match the outside.
> ...


 Forgot one detail.
-rline smoked tail lights


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

Those are the exact wheels and exhaust I am planning on getting. Did you swap your rear lower diffuser to allow for dual cutouts/swap it for a 2013? 

Also, I hope you don't mind my asking, how much did you pay for that custom exhaust and what mufflers are you running? Thanks. I see we have a very similar mindset for modding! Amazing setup!


----------



## hectorjovany17 (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks bro! Its a borla exhaust.. I paid around $500 installed.. Plus $150 for the tips and $250 for a v6 rear diffuser... 
Hope it helps!


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

Looks good hector , I like the calliper covers can you please post the link , and was the fitment good or had to play with them to get them right 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Toma23 said:


> Looks good hector , I like the calliper covers can you please post the link , and was the fitment good or had to play with them to get them right
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 X2 for sure!!!!!

They look like the ones you buy for the American vehicles, but with a r-line sticker. These are metal. Not like those cheap brembos plastics. Very nice hector


----------



## Jusa358Sonic (Oct 8, 2012)

hectorjovany17 said:


> Hey guys!! Im very happy to show you the final outcome of my project! Thanks all of you for your help!
> So here are all the modifications in case you guys are wondering...
> 
> -Hids 6k in head lights and fog lights, leds daylights 6k in the front bottom, leds all over the inside to match the outside.
> ...


 Can u tell me whee you got the caliper covers?


----------



## kaeo773 (Mar 16, 2013)

you can get them made here 
http://www.calipercovers.com/


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

kaeo773 said:


> you can get them made here
> http://www.calipercovers.com/


 They don't have the CC listed. Which set did you u order?


----------



## hectorjovany17 (Feb 20, 2013)

Itss a really funny story guys! These calipers are unique... They were custom made for my car.. I went directly to the mgp caliper covers factory here in chula vista cause no one had them for sale in the stores and online.. They checked my car and they had the ones for the cc 2013 which are not the same ones so basically they gave them to me for free because for that reason since they now have the correct measurements you guys will be able to get them everywhere.. It will take a couple of weeks for them to be for sale to the public but if you want you can call directly to the factory in chula vista.. I don't have their phone number but it should be in google.. Just make sure you ask for Raul Rangel and tell him that you saw these pictures .. Hell know what u are talking about..
I got them for free because these are the first one ever done for a cc but if you want them just like mine with the Rline engraving it will cost you a little over $300 dlls and around $240 just with the mgp engraving.. They are really worth it.. These are metal and the rline emblem is engraved in the metal, not a sticker or nothing cheap like that.. 
Hope this helps, let me know guys!


----------



## hectorjovany17 (Feb 20, 2013)

hectorjovany17 said:


> Itss a really funny story guys! These calipers are unique... They were custom made for my car.. I went directly to the mgp caliper covers factory here in chula vista cause no one had them for sale in the stores and online.. They checked my car and they had the ones for the cc 2013 which are not the same ones so basically they gave them to me for free because for that reason since they now have the correct measurements you guys will be able to get them everywhere.. It will take a couple of weeks for them to be for sale to the public but if you want you can call directly to the factory in chula vista.. I don't have their phone number but it should be in google.. Just make sure you ask for Raul Rangel and tell him that you saw these pictures .. Hell know what u are talking about..
> I got them for free because these are the first one ever done for a cc but if you want them just like mine with the Rline engraving it will cost you a little over $300 dlls and around $240 just with the mgp engraving.. They are really worth it.. These are metal and the rline emblem is engraved in the metal, not a sticker or nothing cheap like that..
> Hope this helps, let me know guys!


 Ok here is the phone number guys tel:877-995-0003 
Good luck!


----------



## stevegasm (Sep 26, 2012)

Just took a couple pics, pretty much stock appearance wise (for now, at least):


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

^ nice plate. 

Sent from my big A $$ Galaxy Note 2.


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

VDUB06 said:


> Here is a couple of more pics of my Rline.


 This makes me regret my Gen 1


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Gen1 started it all. Gen1 rules!


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Gen1 started it all. Gen1 rules!


 I know, I love my car... well when I get it I'll love it. Damn mechatronics  

I just think the Gen 2's are that much sexier haha. A part of me wishes I would have gone for the lease. Oh well...


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

vahdyx said:


> I know, I love my car... well when I get it I'll love it. Damn mechatronics
> 
> I just think the Gen 2's are that much sexier haha. A part of me wishes I would have gone for the lease. Oh well...


 I purchased my 12 "new" as it was parked right next to the 13. I had a choice and went with the 12's more aggressive front end styling.


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

KOWCC said:


> I purchased my 12 "new" as it was parked right next to the 13. I had a choice and went with the 12's more aggressive front end styling.


 ill chime in...... 
I have to admit..the '13 Rline looks alot better in the front with the different fog light, bottom valance/lip, than the sport models. 
When I was at a dealer getting a quote for my bumper to be replaced.... they gave me a pretty good offer to get me into a '13 Rline...I am doing a little bit of research....and seeing if the '12 hood will bolt up to the '13...then do a badgeless grille...and maybe a few "cosmetic" but tasteful mods.....to make it very unique, and still have a bit of the "12 agressiveness on the front end. I will keep you all posted on what I find out.


----------



## Bleser (Feb 25, 2003)

stevegasm said:


> Just took a couple pics, pretty much stock appearance wise (for now, at least):


 Beautiful. 

This just goes to show what high-quality photos do for a car. This is bone stock (well, it has tinted windows) but looks fantastic due to the photography/clarity. 

Too many bad photos on this forum. :laugh:


----------



## Tom(Dubfest) (Jun 19, 2004)

*From the weekend @ Bug In*


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

Beautiful day but only cell phone camera pics..


----------



## aRe757 (Sep 25, 2012)

lipprandt35 said:


> Wheels are going to be replaced with BLQ's soon.
> I will post pics after I get them.


 You from VA?


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

aRe757 said:


> You from VA?


 Man...that's an old pic... Taken in Tampa.

Im in Cocoa Beach Fl
Sent from my big A $$ Galaxy Note 2.


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

praneetloke said:


> Beautiful day but only cell phone camera pics..


 Looks great with the drop! Get some more pictures. :thumbup:


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

^^ yup..I am getting a proper camera soon and will take good pics with that


----------



## @lex20th (Jul 28, 2009)

I barely have a month with the car and I've done minor stuff like paint calipers, coilovers, led interior, mirrors and license plates, ordered 034 mounts resonator delete and debaged the rear and just put the R 



























































































Here at a local car show where the CC won't best daily driver and my other baby, best paint Job, best interior and best watercooled 
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Sent an old pic to Stero1 who had his friend touch it up...wow what a difference.

Before










After


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm starting to think this is the most common color for CCs


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

vahdyx said:


> I'm starting to think this is the most common color for CCs


 In my part of the country, the most common colors are Silver and Steel Gray. In 3 1/2 years of driving a CC, I have never seen any other colors. 

Now that I am no longer driving a Steel Gray CC and have changed over to White, I will definitely be quite different here. 

By the way, my Eos is Silver.


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

vahdyx said:


> I'm starting to think this is the most common color for CCs


 Probably when collectively looked at the CCs in this thread but like DavidPaul said, I rarely see CCs in this color in Indy. I have seen a few when I lived in NJ. Black, Island Gray, and Reflex Silver are the most common colors (although only few CCs) that I come across every day.


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

@lex20th said:


> I barely have a month with the car and I've done minor stuff like paint calipers, coilovers, led interior, mirrors and license plates, ordered 034 mounts resonator delete and debaged the rear and just put the R


 
Very nice setup, I also plasti dip my front end.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

My Candy White mini-me arrived today. Impressed with the attention to detail for only a 1:64 scale....also a lux limited trim like mine..lol


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> My Candy White mini-me arrived today. Impressed with the attention to detail for only a 1:64 scale....also a lux limited trim like mine..lol


That's not a replica of your car cause it has Interlagos and yours have Sagittas :laugh:. Did you figure out the part number for the caliper covers by any chance?


----------



## Renurbs (Apr 2, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> My Candy White mini-me arrived today. Impressed with the attention to detail for only a 1:64 scale....also a lux limited trim like mine..lol


At least u have one cc in ur possession then hahaha


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

van33 said:


> That's not a replica of your car cause it has Interlagos and yours have Sagittas :laugh:. Did you figure out the part number for the caliper covers by any chance?


Originally mine came with interlagos...here


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Renurbs said:


> At least u have one cc in ur possession then hahaha


I've had the real thing back for a while now... But going back next week to finalize tune


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Decided no on the covers.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Originally mine came with interlagos...here


Yeah, but the replica looks like it has Clear/White Euro front turns and the grill seems like it's painted white. Still not the same.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

van33 said:


> Yeah, but the replica looks like it has Clear/White Euro front turns and the grill seems like it's painted white. Still not the same.


Give me a break.


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

Ok so it's not candy white but if I was to start a show your Oryx white thread I would be the only one in it.

https://www.dropbox.com/sc/kyvmid1kb8yg138/FhB-oYQj6W


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Give me a break.


Not trying to bust your chops. Just looking at the details.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Good enough for me, it only a model car. I don't really mind, it's you wasting time on something insignificant.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Good enough for me, it only a model car. I don't really mind, it's you wasting time on something insignificant.


Just paying attention to details, that's all. Chill.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

van33 said:


> Just paying attention to details, that's all. Chill.


If someone needs to chill it's you! I don't know u, hence don't tell me to chill. Grow up and drop the damn subject. Lets get back to talking about the real thing.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

van33 said:


> Yeah, but the replica looks like it has Clear/White Euro front turns and the grill seems like it's painted white. Still not the same.





van33 said:


> Just paying attention to details, that's all. Chill.


Really? Ur paying attention to details? U suck at that, buddy! U forgot to mention, that doors dont open, lights dont work, and main you can not start it! correct?


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

@van33

Why would a noob tell king KOWCC to chill??

Krep it on track and respect


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Wow, I'm being tag teamed. Didn't mean to offend anyone by my nit picking. Ok, let's move on and drop the subject. This is silly.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

BORA RSI said:


> @van33
> 
> Why would a noob tell king KOWCC to chill??
> 
> Krep it on track and respect


Why, I can't say that? Is that like saying relax to a female? I don't think that's disrespectful at all. Besides, he's the one who said I'm wasting time with something insignificant.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

van33 said:


> Why, I can't say that? Is that like saying relax to a female? I don't think that's disrespectful at all. Besides, he's the one who said I'm wasting time with something insignificant.


Hey personally i don't take "chill" from strangers very nicely....that's just me. But I'm glad you agree, let's drop it and post a pic of your ride...wanna see what serge is talking about.....


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

BORA RSI said:


> @van33
> 
> Why would a noob tell king KOWCC to chill??
> 
> Krep it on track and respect


Lol, you crack me up....King


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

van33 said:


> Wow, I'm being tag teamed. Didn't mean to offend anyone by my nit picking. Ok, let's move on and drop the subject. This is silly.


Looks like I have a little army!


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

@van33
He has a point you are talking about nothing important and just adding posts.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Hey personally i don't take "chill" from strangers very nicely....that's just me. But I'm glad you agree, let's drop it and post a pic of your ride...wanna see what serge is talking about.....


Hey bro you did eventually agree that i was right calling it insignificant, when you mentioned it was silly...alright let's move on.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Let's break the ice with one of my personal favorite pics


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Hey bro you did eventually agree that i was right calling it insignificant, when you mentioned it was silly...alright let's move on.



bro, I didn't think you'd take my comments seriously. I was being silly by nit picking. If that offended you, then I apologize. I agree, let's move on.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

All good my brother...no offense taken. Now lets see a pic of your fav pic of your ride


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> All good my brother...no offense taken. Now lets see a pic of your fav pic of your ride


Not here. This is the candy white thread and my silver cc has no place here :laugh:. Need to respect that, IMO. I won't be taking pics til after I install my coils tomorrow. 


On a different note, are you on stage 1 yet?


----------



## Renurbs (Apr 2, 2012)

Haha who's gonna get the last word


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

van33 said:


> Not here. This is the candy white thread and my silver cc has no place here :laugh:. Need to respect that, IMO. I won't be taking pics til after I install my coils tomorrow.
> 
> 
> On a different note, are you on stage 1 yet?


I'm assuming you read my long text in the main thread....well this was the test week to make sure no other issues besides ECU. Another ECU arrives Monday...praying for stage 1 next week.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> Lol, you crack me up....King


He forgot to mention LED.... u r LED King ONLY!


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> He forgot to mention LED.... u r LED King ONLY!


Maybe to you ONLY!! Lol


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

At a local meet...









^with a vw Rabbit pick up :thumbup:

And my cellphone wallpaper....
Lovin it! 










Sent from my big A $$ Galaxy Note 2.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

lipprandt35 said:


> At a local meet...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I recall that second pic from a while back!!! Sick pic. I recall commenting that the r-line tails never looked that good before....


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

KOWCC said:


> I'm assuming you read my long text in the main thread....well this was the test week to make sure no other issues besides ECU. Another ECU arrives Monday...praying for stage 1 next week.


I've been browsing, not really reading a lot of long posts. All I know is, your car is at the dealer and now you have it back.


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## GTeyeeee (May 18, 2007)




----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

^ looks great :thumbup:


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

All shiny 










Thought this would make a decent pic too...










Sent from my big A $$ Galaxy Note 2.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Sweet


----------



## Quinones (Apr 19, 2013)

GTeyeeee said:


>


Do you have a sunroof on this R-Line or did you just paint the roof black? I didn't think the R-Line's were available with a sunroof.


----------



## jokerdude1333 (Dec 6, 2006)




----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

Crazy looking wheels!!!....different but cool :thumbup:


----------



## jokerdude1333 (Dec 6, 2006)

AZ_CC said:


> Crazy looking wheels!!!....different but cool :thumbup:



Thanks!

This Pictures doesn't do the color justice. Its a little lighter than this with a Pearl Clear. Once more pictures come up in the SOWO thread I'll put the best one i can find up!


----------



## B00stin (Dec 17, 2011)

Ive held off from posting up until now but after sowo I figured Id share


----------



## kingtito (Apr 9, 2013)

Took my 09 Candy White VR6 out for a camping trip this weekend.. 


She's still all stock, for now..


----------



## koopmayne09 (Apr 19, 2013)

Dude, where can i get those projector head lights for my CC. Love them!!


----------



## koopmayne09 (Apr 19, 2013)

I really need to know where you got the head lights. Have been looking for them for a while now. Help.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

OEM HIDs.


----------



## kingtito (Apr 9, 2013)

koopmayne09 said:


> Dude, where can i get those projector head lights for my CC. Love them!!


If you talking to me they stock on the vr6 playboi


----------



## PGZee (Jul 3, 2013)

Yeah!! Let's hear it for all the Candy White CC's!! Bet you can't tell I'm partial to the white, but I'm a bit biased! 
Look close on the last pic and you can see the HPA\\\ logo ghosted into the door!


----------



## PGZee (Jul 3, 2013)

B00stin said:


> Ive held off from posting up until now but after sowo I figured Id share


That's HOT!!! Awesome job!!!!!


----------



## SDgti1.8t2002 (Mar 25, 2002)

2013 CC R-Line
6MT

Few mods:
Vag-Com
DRL led remain on when signal is on
Windows up/down thru remote

APR Stage 1 Tune
35% tint front and rear
Opticoat 2.0


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

Not candy white but anyway.

http://s1314.photobucket.com/albums/t569/Will2224/?action=view&current=DSC_0001_zps5204ba7a.jpg

http://s1314.photobucket.com/albums/t569/Will2224/?action=view&current=DSC_0009_zpsc8aad4ee.jpg


----------



## cimon_lowlevel (Aug 8, 2013)

More pics on IG: @cimonbrouillette









Old Setup:


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

Cleaned up...ready for Labor day trip

Then this...










ABS sensor went bad..towed to dealer


----------



## Trx_CC (Sep 3, 2013)

*2013 CC RLine*

My First CC, but not my first Passat. I had a Passat Wagon before which the "Muts (Yellow Labs)" outgrew very fast.

New to the Forum and have been reading up on upgrades and DIY's.

Upgrades Planned:

1. Rearview camera (High)
2. Memory Seats (If possible and cost effective)
3. Chromed Wheels (currently searching)
4. Tint (Done)
5. HID for Fogs (If possible, don't like the yellow light against the HID Headlights)
6. Full LED's (Researching)

Need to learn where to buy parts and get information or shops that can do some of my upgrades in Northern Cal, advice welcomed and appreciated in advance.


----------



## Trx_CC (Sep 3, 2013)

*Today's Look 9/14*



Trx_CC said:


> My First CC, but not my first Passat. I had a Passat Wagon before which the "Muts (Yellow Labs)" outgrew very fast.
> 
> New to the Forum and have been reading up on upgrades and DIY's.
> 
> ...


TODAY


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

oh those wheels look fantastic!!


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

I thought the '13 CC came with memory seats?


----------



## Bleser (Feb 25, 2003)

puma1552 said:


> I thought the '13 CC came with memory seats?


Only the VR6 Executive. 

In '14, they are also offered on the 2.0T Executive.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Trx_CC said:


>


Nice! :thumbup:


PM sent


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)




----------



## @lex20th (Jul 28, 2009)

mmm no more white... for a couple of months at least lol  
Plasti dip red and vintage gold wheels


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Looks good!


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Updated pic of my girl


----------



## kaeo773 (Mar 16, 2013)

took some pics today


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

^^ that rear diffuser is really cool!


----------



## Jusa358Sonic (Oct 8, 2012)

Thought I would add mine.....


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

^^another hot white CC


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

Nothing new here......
Just found this old pic of my car.


----------



## VDUB06 (Apr 10, 2008)

*I know I know, you guys asked me for this a long time ago but here it is.....*


----------



## VDUB06 (Apr 10, 2008)

Awesome Pictures!!!:thumbup::thumbup:



kaeo773 said:


> took some pics today
> 
> <a href="http://s1314.photobucket.com/user/kaeotony/media/DSC_2646_zpsa6597d30.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1314.photobucket.com/albums/t575/kaeotony/DSC_2646_zpsa6597d30.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo DSC_2646_zpsa6597d30.jpg"/></a>
> 
> <a href="http://s1314.photobucket.com/user/kaeotony/media/88888888_zps7af9b96d.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1314.photobucket.com/albums/t575/kaeotony/88888888_zps7af9b96d.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 88888888_zps7af9b96d.jpg"/></a>


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

@lex20th said:


> mmm no more white... for a couple of months at least lol
> Plasti dip red and vintage gold wheels



Cool dip job, love red and vintage cool.


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

Rlinetexas said:


>


Cool! I'm gonna be in houston DEC 15th for wekfest, we should meet up there!


----------



## Jusa358Sonic (Oct 8, 2012)

Going in for stage 2 tomorrow.


----------



## pandavw86 (Mar 29, 2010)

Wife's CC with my FJ Cruiser in the back ground









And at work after installing the bodykit/ clear signals/ rims


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

I have to change the thread now from black to this:


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)




----------



## anthony7 (Apr 9, 2013)

hectorjovany17 said:


> Hey guys!! Im very happy to show you the final outcome of my project! Thanks all of you for your help!
> So here are all the modifications in case you guys are wondering...
> 
> -Hids 6k in head lights and fog lights, leds daylights 6k in the front bottom, leds all over the inside to match the outside.
> ...



How much custom work was needed for the quad exhaust set up? I'm getting a '12 sport 6sp and was interested in getting this setup. On another thread there were some naysayers I would like to much how much I'd be looking at to get this fully functional


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

ST coilovers + 3SDM 0.05 wheels = 



Andy


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

ECS Tuning said:


> ST coilovers + 3SDM 0.05 wheels =
> 
> 
> 
> Andy


How about some 0.06 wheels on a CC with coils photo???


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

FAHRENHEITLAD said:


> How about some 0.06 wheels on a CC with coils photo???


Sorry, unfortunately we do not have any installed photos with the 0.06 wheels at this time. All 3SDM wheels are on sale during the Holiday Sale - Go concave for next show season! 


Andy


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

ECS Tuning said:


> Sorry, unfortunately we do not have any installed photos with the 0.06 wheels at this time. All 3SDM wheels are on sale during the Holiday Sale - Go concave for next show season!
> 
> 
> Andy


Bummer, thanks for the info


----------



## Xklusiv (Jul 17, 2012)

(Gotta fix my fuel door)










Such a handsome car!

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trek2422 (Aug 5, 2013)

Just a quick iPhone pic...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

I'm waiting for someone to POWN and post a picture of their "Snow covered CC" as paid homage to the "Candy White"


----------



## kilo6_one (May 30, 2011)

Here is mine.


----------



## jannoreno1 (Feb 11, 2013)

*Took a few pics*

*I took some pictures around my house this past weekend. 
*


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

usaf-lt-g said:


> I'm waiting for someone to POWN and post a picture of their "Snow covered CC" as paid homage to the "Candy White"


Just an iphone very ugly pic and not fully covered but just for fun :


----------



## PGZee (Jul 3, 2013)

Some new pics...sharing the magazine spread from this month's European Car Magazine!! This is a dream come true. I've always wanted a car to appear in a magazine!









Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

Congrats on the magazine fearure..:thumbup::beer:

Sent from my freekin huge Note 10.1 😎


----------



## PGZee (Jul 3, 2013)

lipprandt35 said:


> Congrats on the magazine fearure..:thumbup::beer:
> 
> Sent from my freekin huge Note 10.1 😎


Thank you!!!!

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## cimon_lowlevel (Aug 8, 2013)

Xmas fun.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

cimon_lowlevel said:


> Xmas fun.


Nice pic!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## Trx_CC (Sep 3, 2013)

X2 nice pic....The Red Nose CC

Sent from my SM-P600 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## coachpalmer (Jan 29, 2013)

No exterior mods but the rear badge and tint






























Sent from tin cans and cord monitored by NSA


----------



## peterocc (Dec 14, 2013)

Those shoes in the pic still for sale? Im in Palm Beach Gardens and those would look fresh on my '11

PM Me!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 5, 2013)

My 1st VW picked it up 2 months ago...Ksport Coilovers, APR Stage 2

<a href="http://s8.photobucket.com/user/jlarson1983/media/vwcchelios_zps589bb16f.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a16/jlarson1983/vwcchelios_zps589bb16f.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo vwcchelios_zps589bb16f.jpg"/></a>


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

^^^
Love the Helios wheels :thumbup:


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

snobrdrdan said:


> ^^^
> Love the Helios wheels :thumbup:


They do look good don't they.


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Passatryde (Sep 8, 1999)

FAHRENHEITLAD said:


>


Nice! I like what you did with the grill


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

Passatryde said:


> Nice! I like what you did with the grill


:thumbup: thanks man


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## operamatt (Feb 12, 2009)

my car how it was a couple months ago






car is under construction for about a month, this is how it sits now.


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

^ :like


----------



## @lex20th (Jul 28, 2009)

New wheels  and plasti dip off 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## PCDave (Feb 18, 2014)

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

put the stock wheels back on

Untitled by A.J. P, on Flickr


----------



## hvan813 (Jun 25, 2012)

*Added 10mm spacers and mounted the wheels! *


----------



## SacKing23 (Jan 26, 2014)

<a href="http://s10.photobucket.com/user/sacking23/media/IMG_2730.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a150/sacking23/IMG_2730.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo IMG_2730.jpg"/></a>

<a href="http://s10.photobucket.com/user/sacking23/media/IMG_2728.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a150/sacking23/IMG_2728.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo IMG_2728.jpg"/></a>

<a href="http://s10.photobucket.com/user/sacking23/media/IMG_2734.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a150/sacking23/IMG_2734.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo IMG_2734.jpg"/></a>

<a href="http://s10.photobucket.com/user/sacking23/media/IMG_2739.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a150/sacking23/IMG_2739.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo IMG_2739.jpg"/></a>


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

^^^
Looks nice except for the front bumper plugs

Would look nice with a drop


----------



## Sammzway (Aug 14, 2011)

Picked these roof rack up from Serge. Great guy to deal with and now I made a new friend . 

















Also used laminx so the paint doesn't get damaged.


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

I can't see...what color is your car? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Sammzway said:


> Picked these roof rack up from Serge. Great guy to deal with and now I made a new friend .
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Looks good but i guess you meant to put this in What did you do to your CC today thread  





Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Sammzway (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm sorry guys, I was using tapatalk and posted it here accidentally. Then I was lost because I couldn't find it in what did you do to your cc today thread. Then I realized what happened after I logged in from my pc. 

This is what happens when you are not an active vortexer.


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)




----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Check out one of our customers on VMR V702 :thumbup:


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

Few weeks ago.... met up with my daughter. ......sorry her car is not candy white..
At least it s a VW..


----------



## dracer219 (Jul 25, 2012)

Here's my new Candy White R-Line










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

VMRWheels said:


> Check out one of our customers on VMR V702 :thumbup:


:thumbup: ....and dat license plate. :thumbup:


----------



## Trx_CC (Sep 3, 2013)

*1st Chrome Mallory's*

Just a couple quick shots....







I would like to think I'm the first with chrome, if not props to the one that was......

Just need to install the 5mm spacers to change.....Ordered Longer Lug Bolst


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)




----------



## anthony7 (Apr 9, 2013)

kaeo773 said:


> took some pics today
> 
> <a href="http://s1314.photobucket.com/user/kaeotony/media/DSC_2646_zpsa6597d30.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1314.photobucket.com/albums/t575/kaeotony/DSC_2646_zpsa6597d30.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo DSC_2646_zpsa6597d30.jpg"/></a>
> 
> <a href="http://s1314.photobucket.com/user/kaeotony/media/88888888_zps7af9b96d.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1314.photobucket.com/albums/t575/kaeotony/88888888_zps7af9b96d.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 88888888_zps7af9b96d.jpg"/></a>


Is that a custom diffuser?


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## Trx_CC (Sep 3, 2013)

Quick Updates



Trx_CC said:


> Just need to install the 5mm spacers


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

Trx_CC said:


> Just a couple quick shots....
> 
> I would like to think I'm the first with chrome, if not props to the one that was......


Don't take offence but I think there is a reason for that.


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Chrome is such a bitch to keep clean.


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

Rlinetexas said:


> Chrome is such a bitch to keep clean.


Chrome belongs on Lincolns and Chrysler, not VAG.:banghead:

just sayin'


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Capncrnch said:


> Chrome belongs on Lincolns and Chrysler, not VAG.:banghead:
> 
> just sayin'


X2


----------



## Trx_CC (Sep 3, 2013)

*Not Everyone's Cup of Tea*

That's the great part about this country, everyone is welcome to their views.....Even if they are not always positive in nature.
No offense taken, there's much bigger things to worry about than someone's unsupported views in a open forum.

If not for you, then move on. As I have on many CC's on this forum that were not "my cup of tea".

This statement is not only for this thread, but ALL threads in VWVortex.

Thanks,
TRX

"just sayin'"

*** NO FLAMES NECESSARY ***

OK, Back to Pictures......


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Interesting photchop I stumbled on.. they would 'appear' to be 20x9 VMR V710


----------



## pandavw86 (Mar 29, 2010)

Wife and I went to SF over the last weekend and I snapped these pictures


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

Lot of good looking CCs in here!

[email protected]


----------



## hvan813 (Jun 25, 2012)

Installed Vogtlands coil overs, installed my wheels, and dipped my grille.









Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## mentos876 (Oct 20, 2013)

ta da !


----------



## kilo6_one (May 30, 2011)

Not gonna lie, I actually LIKE the chrome. Kind of sets off against the white. 
My buddy has a gallardo, it has chrome wheels. Does that not belong on their as well? 


To each his own right?


----------



## Trx_CC (Sep 3, 2013)

kilo6_one said:


> Not gonna lie, I actually LIKE the chrome. Kind of sets off against the white.
> My buddy has a gallardo, it has chrome wheels. Does that not belong on their as well?
> 
> 
> To each his own right?


+1

We just need to appreciate our individualism, from us as individuals to our vehicles....

Thanks,
TRX


----------



## kevin81708 (Dec 8, 2011)

haven't had a chance to pull out my camera yet so y'all get some iPhone pics for the time being


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

Great shots! I've been mulling over whether to get matte chrome or the carbon fiber mirror covers. You just made up my mind! Did you get the $250 OEM matte mirror covers or did you find a cheaper alternative? I was also considering getting the polished chrome ones from Aliexpress for like $30 and dulling them with some #0000 steel wool.


----------



## kevin81708 (Dec 8, 2011)

MikeinNJ said:


> Great shots! I've been mulling over whether to get matte chrome or the carbon fiber mirror covers. You just made up my mind! Did you get the $250 OEM matte mirror covers or did you find a cheaper alternative? I was also considering getting the polished chrome ones from Aliexpress for like $30 and dulling them with some #0000 steel wool.


I ordered the oem matte silver ones. Such a huge difference. Love how it matches all of the trim perfectly. They were about 210 plus shipping


----------



## Passatryde (Sep 8, 1999)

kevin81708 said:


> haven't had a chance to pull out my camera yet so y'all get some iPhone pics for the time being


Omg I'm in love! :thumbup:


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

kevin81708 said:


> I haven't had a chance to pull out my camera yet so y'all get some iPhone pics for the time being :)[/QUOTE]
> 
> Not a fan of the new style, but that's a Sweet slammed CC, nice work.


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)




----------



## dracer219 (Jul 25, 2012)

My lady Mady on Koni 😁 coilovers










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

talja10 said:


>


Awesome :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks Oem


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

talja10 said:


> Thanks Oem


Seriously looks great, if i had white rline it would look like that


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2013)

dracer219 said:


> My lady Mady on Koni  coilovers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:heart: love a white cc


----------



## hvan813 (Jun 25, 2012)

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## HAT3BR33D (Nov 8, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kevin81708 (Dec 8, 2011)

Still haven't had a chance to pull out my good camera so here's some more iPhone pics. Haha


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

WOW.. That is sick. That air tank mount looks flawless.


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

@kevin81708..... I think you can get about another .0002 inches lower!! 

Haha..looks good!

*0\_!_/0*


----------



## Dredr1 (Dec 9, 2013)

HI, I'm new here, I come from the Czech Republic (besides Germany)
so this is mine CC





















nowdays i have EIBACH pro kit, so when i wash the car, i give here a photo.

future ? - waiting for - gloss black roof fiber
- black dip grill
- black dip lip on the front bumper
- spacers rear +5mm front +(12-15)mm

summer 2014 or spring 2015 - 8,5x20 et33
- big brake kit to Front 350mm 6pistons (Q7,cayen,Touareg)
- chip tuning to 145-150KW


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)




----------



## cimon_lowlevel (Aug 8, 2013)

IG: @cimonbrouillette


----------



## mentos876 (Oct 20, 2013)

Pic taken 15 min ago 🙊










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Dredr1 said:


> HI, I'm new here, I come from the Czech Republic (besides Germany)
> so this is mine CC
> 
> 
> ...


AHOJ. Vitam, Ja som orignalne zo Slovenska 

I love Lugano wheels. Great looking car. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dredr1 (Dec 9, 2013)

KOWCC said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Awesome  what spacers do you have ?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Dredr1 said:


> Awesome  what spacers do you have ?


12 front and 5 rear. Wheels are et41


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)




----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

AZ_CC said:


>


Finally, a picture where we can see the wheels!

Bro, she looks perfect!


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

Sweet Sean. Making my wheel choice tough once again hahaha.




AZ_CC said:


>


----------



## Dredr1 (Dec 9, 2013)

KOWCC said:


> 12 front and 5 rear. Wheels are et41
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks  I'm waiting for 13mm front and 5mm rear so later i'll send photo


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

AZ_CC said:


>


Need more stickers Sean 😄😄.
Car looks good brotha.jelly for that drop though 😑


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

talja10 said:


> Need more stickers Sean 😄😄.
> Car looks good brotha.jelly for that drop though 😑


She look lowww! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

notamechanic said:


> Finally, a picture where we can see the wheels!
> 
> Bro, she looks perfect!


HAHAHAHA I know right, thx bro I'm really happy with it and thx for it help when I needed it  :beer:



munnarg said:


> Sweet Sean. Making my wheel choice tough once again hahaha.


Come on bro u know u want to get the white ones 



talja10 said:


> Need more stickers Sean .
> Car looks good brotha.jelly for that drop though 


Hahaha I know bro, I wish I had a GFB DV+ sticker  in due time I'll get some more though 
Thx brother, I'm soo happy with the drop and look....but I'm still JELLY of them Canadian R lines lolz



airmax1 said:


> She look lowww!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


That's right, just how I wanted it


----------



## hvan813 (Jun 25, 2012)

vinyl coming soon!

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Dredr1 (Dec 9, 2013)

*now *










new - spacers +13mm up front, +5mm up rear


----------



## S4BiT (Mar 11, 2014)

I was just searching for some pictures of the CC with Eibach Pro-Kit and stock wheels with ET41 to get some idea what spacers to use, as my car is with that setup also. Seems like ive found some, looking sooo much better with the spacers on, especially from the front. So these 13mm ones are hubcentric and 5mm are not, correct? Are those rear ones thin enough to still let the wheel hub center the alloy correctly?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Here's a pic with the eibach pro kit. Front 12mm hub centric and rear 5mm non-hub centric. Hub centric I believe starts at around 7-8mm. Wheels are 19X8 et41, no issues










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S4BiT (Mar 11, 2014)

Really nice! And about the bolts, are you using longer ones only on front or on the rear wheels also with the 5mm spacers? I have the 18x8 ET41 Interlagos wheels but it makes the same ET anyway.


----------



## jbg7474 (Apr 16, 2014)

KOWCC said:


> Here's a pic with the eibach pro kit. Front 12mm hub centric and rear 5mm non-hub centric. Hub centric I believe starts at around 7-8mm. Wheels are 19X8 et41, no issues
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dang, that looks perfect.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

jbg7474 said:


> Dang, that looks perfect.


Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

S4BiT said:


> Really nice! And about the bolts, are you using longer ones only on front or on the rear wheels also with the 5mm spacers? I have the 18x8 ET41 Interlagos wheels but it makes the same ET anyway.


Yes, using longer bolts at the 5 and 12 mm spacers.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesball21 (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## Dredr1 (Dec 9, 2013)

S4BiT said:


> Really nice! And about the bolts, are you using longer ones only on front or on the rear wheels also with the 5mm spacers? I have the 18x8 ET41 Interlagos wheels but it makes the same ET anyway.


i use longer ones front 40mm (basic is 26-27mm) and rear 32mm

I bought special wheel locks SICUSTAR 40mm and i cut two of them to 32mm (for rear)

It is the best wheel locks, they have same head as STOCK , so you can use VW caps


----------



## preso (May 28, 2014)

*my car*


----------



## kevin81708 (Dec 8, 2011)

Here's a couple shots from sowo


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Trek2422 (Aug 5, 2013)

KOWCC said:


> Here's a pic with the eibach pro kit. Front 12mm hub centric and rear 5mm non-hub centric. Hub centric I believe starts at around 7-8mm. Wheels are 19X8 et41, no issues
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've seen your car in many posts and it catches my eye every time. Not sure what is is... love the wheels, The stance and how clean it is... It looks sooo good! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CeexCee (Dec 23, 2013)

went for a canyon cruise with my wife and a friend Sunday. 





















(YINYANG... my wife's GTI and my CC)


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

^^^
Hmmm...front looks perfect, but the rear looks :what: :screwy:


----------



## CeexCee (Dec 23, 2013)

snobrdrdan said:


> ^^^
> Hmmm...front looks perfect, but the rear looks :what: :screwy:




It's because i haven't lowered it more. Probably because one of the rear lock collar is stuck and won't unlock. Still trying to figure out a solution to it


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)




----------



## Xav!er (Apr 20, 2014)

My '12 Sport doesnt quite look as good as some of your guys' cars. But i dig it! Just finished up the Air Lift Company V2 Digital Suspension last week and hit up Wuste EuroFest in Las Vegas NV. Coming from a DSM background I had a nice change of pace hanging around so many Euros!

Excuse the Iphone photos, i still need some good pictures!

Wuste European Car Festival 2014, Day 1! #wustevegas14 #wustevegas #europorn #newfriends #goodtimes by XavierDSM, on Flickr

Untitled by XavierDSM, on Flickr

Fresh Air Lift Company V2 Digital install on my 2012 VW CC! by XavierDSM, on Flickr


----------



## Marvin75841 (May 25, 2014)

Brand new 2014 vr6 exec 4motion

VIM hack performed
15% tint
Euro cup holder- ordered
EvoMS intake- ordered






























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marvin75841 (May 25, 2014)

One more


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Trek2422 said:


> I've seen your car in many posts and it catches my eye every time. Not sure what is is... love the wheels, The stance and how clean it is... It looks sooo good!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Trek, can't thank you enough for the kind words, thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)




----------



## amlmkv (Sep 6, 2011)

13 CC Lux
20x9 A7 Takeoffs
ST Coilovers


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## Dredr1 (Dec 9, 2013)

Hi, 

I LOVE THIS RIMS ... what gums and ET do you have ?

and Do you RUB ? if you have full car (4 people), 

Thanks



amlmkv said:


> 13 CC Lux
> 20x9 A7 Takeoffs
> ST Coilovers


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

It's been awhile since a I change the color of my wheels, went back to a copper look (plasti dip)


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2013)

amlmkv said:


> 13 CC Lux
> 20x9 A7 Takeoffs
> ST Coilovers


those look really nice


----------



## Jetta_MK6 (Jan 18, 2012)

Can not wait for an Apr tune. Going air early next spring. 
Just 40% tint and yellow lamin-x fogs till then.


----------



## SDgti1.8t2002 (Mar 25, 2002)

update, got some things done:


















crappy iphone pic 1








crappy iphone pic 2

satin black wrapped roof (done by: Modern Image)
H&R SS coilovers (adj dampers, full comfort)
H&R 24mm Adjustable Rear Sway Bar
19" Avant Garde M510 wheels

more to come...
APR downpipe
Neuspeed FMIC
K04 upgrade...Mmmmaybe


----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)

^^Looks fantastic! I was debating those wheels myself, glad to see them on a fellow R Line, gives me a better idea!


----------



## frankm112 (Jun 19, 2014)

here is mine, still has a long way to go.


----------



## mcallim7 (Aug 11, 2014)

*just arrived*

just arrived on Wed
my new (3 year old) Passat CC GT (140Bhp) 2.0 TDI


----------



## NateSVT (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

^^^
So you sold or traded in your 2010 for the R-line?


----------



## NateSVT (Feb 21, 2008)

^^^
Yes. Swapped suspension then sold 2010.


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

ic::heart:


----------



## dracer219 (Jul 25, 2012)

#madythecc on Instagram


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

NateSVT said:


> ^^^
> Yes. Swapped suspension then sold 2010.


Good call & congrats! :thumbup:

New or used?


----------



## amlmkv (Sep 6, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> those look really nice


Thank you


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 5, 2013)

Rline Front bumper and Painted the roof black.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

^^^^
Nice

Getting the side skirts?


----------



## arod1976 (May 13, 2014)

Just picked it up so happy

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## Los1 (Feb 25, 2012)




----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## [email protected] (Jun 11, 2014)

IMG_2569 by Charles Strosnider Photography, on Flickr


----------



## CandyWhiteCC (Sep 13, 2014)

:wave:

[URL="







[/URL]


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 2, 2009)

Loving everything about this one...



kevin81708 said:


> Here's a couple shots from sowo


----------



## bentley92 (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

money shot


----------



## Majestic_CC (May 20, 2014)

Wheels aren't actually black and its a lot lower


----------



## Majestic_CC (May 20, 2014)

bentley92 said:


>


What are your wheel specs?


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Damn, those are some bright lights, especially the plate light, car looks awesome 

Sent from Outer Space using Tapatalk


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Thx Rline! Yeah leds are normally a little over exaggerated in pics..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trx_CC (Sep 3, 2013)

The latest looks for the CC

Wrapped Roof (Gloss Black)

New Wheels & Tires:

Aoteli Tires:
Fronts: 235/35R19
Rears: 245/35R19

Wheels:
19" STR620 (custom offset 35/40)

Pics:


----------



## jbmxr9 (Oct 15, 2014)

*My new babay*


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Another shot of my girl 










Sent from Outer Space using Tapatalk


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

Love these CCs! :thumbup:


----------



## CandyWhiteCC (Sep 13, 2014)

****ty cell phone pics from this past weekend.


----------



## ElCaminoManT (Sep 17, 2005)

picked up this '13 sport DSG 2 weeks ago with 19k on it for the wife










put on some mallorys i had (were on our b5.5 passat)










just did the windows wednesday. 5% on the back and rear sides, 30% on the front sides










did the usual VAG com mods. have a set of black mirror caps, yellow piaa fog bulbs, and deAuto LED interior light set(with puddle lights) on the way as i type.

hopefully will replace the cheap nankang tires that are on the mallorys for something better soon as they are LOUD! on the road


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Mine


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

Liven this thread up again


----------



## ElCaminoManT (Sep 17, 2005)

got the black mirror caps and fogs courtesy of a fellow forum member (thanks natiebest!) installed today. wife is a happy camper


----------



## SurferbobGolf (Aug 10, 2005)

Went out after work and took some decent pictures for once. 



It's mostly stock. APR Stage 1, APR Stage 1 Carbonio Intake, R8 Coils, GFB DV+, Fake R-Line Pedals, Porsche Engine Covers, 30% Tint. 

Coming this Spring, Downpipe, Rear Sway Bar, Springs?, Debadge?, Something Done with the Turn Signals....Probably Black. :beer:


----------



## Boricua_aoc (Aug 19, 2004)




----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

not sure why I haven't posted my car in here yet. 

night i brought the car home.










after a good wash that weekend.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

metroVWtech said:


> got the black mirror caps and fogs courtesy of a fellow forum member (thanks natiebest!) installed today. wife is a happy camper


the black mirror caps are a nice touch esp on CW. looks like the euro spec MK7R


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Like the black mirror caps 


Sent from Outer Space using Tapatalk


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

nothing special, just a few pictures after a thorough wash/wax on a nice day.


----------



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

A5 style roof (white front stripe, white rear shark fin antena)
Rear window spoiler
Rear trunk lip spoiler
R-line front bumper and side skirts
Brushed chrome mirror covers


----------



## HD9280 (Jul 26, 2012)

akipal said:


> A5 style roof (white front stripe, white rear shark fin antena)
> Rear window spoiler
> Rear trunk lip spoiler
> R-line front bumper and side skirts
> Brushed chrome mirror covers


Black Headliner! :heart:


----------



## Jetta_MK6 (Jan 18, 2012)

akipal said:


> A5 style roof (white front stripe, white rear shark fin antena)
> Rear window spoiler
> Rear trunk lip spoiler
> R-line front bumper and side skirts
> Brushed chrome mirror covers


Do you happen to have a close up where they ended the vinyl on the roof just above the doors. Trying to get mine done but just a odd spot.


----------



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

Jetta_MK6 said:


> Do you happen to have a close up where they ended the vinyl on the roof just above the doors. Trying to get mine done but just a odd spot.


mine was painted, not wrapped with vinyl
but there is rubber and you can tuck the vinyl under it


----------



## Jetta_MK6 (Jan 18, 2012)

Yea I don't have a rubber above the door itself. It's just white Painted. That my issue. Thanks.


----------



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

Jetta_MK6 said:


> Yea I don't have a rubber above the door itself. It's just white Painted. That my issue. Thanks.


oh... i see what you mean now...
mine is Executive... so the black portion on the roof is the panoramic glass and i just painted the front black portion to white


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Haven't posted to Vortex in over a year if not more.....well, here's some updated pics. She now sits on Konis with a good amount of black accents all around!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yusuke280 (Apr 20, 2005)

my build thread:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7132975-new-3-6-4mo-owner-with-lots-of-parts-coming!&p=87312181#post87312181


----------



## mentos876 (Oct 20, 2013)

Well its been months since i posted my car here . Some fresh shots!


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GLXER01 (Oct 20, 2014)

LOVE IT!!!:thumbup:


----------



## jamesball21 (Sep 4, 2006)

Roof rack pics


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Sent from Outer Space using Tapatalk


----------



## baggedug (Apr 29, 2011)




----------



## Stinky999 (Sep 14, 2006)

*New (to me) 2012 CC*


























Added this to the "fleet" recently. Really like it.

Roger


----------



## pandavw86 (Mar 29, 2010)




----------



## JWadle (Jan 3, 2012)

*Rear Window Spoiler*



KOWCC said:


> Haven't posted to Vortex in over a year if not more.....well, here's some updated pics. She now sits on Konis with a good amount of black accents all around!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful! Can you provide a part number or source for the rear window spoiler? Thanks.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

JWadle said:


> Beautiful! Can you provide a part number or source for the rear window spoiler? Thanks.


http://www.spoilerking.net/Volkswagen-CC-All-Years-Roof-Spoiler-VOLKCC1995RS.htm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yusuke280 (Apr 20, 2005)

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## AIKEN4BACON (Oct 23, 2008)

New to the cc game. Just picked up '14 R Line and hope to get this thing dropped soon... 4x4 status is killing me! 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shogun1 (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

shogun1 said:


>


Where did you get your turn signals? Ive been looking for ones that have to amber


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)




----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

BORA RSI said:


>


Picture is broken bora


----------



## shogun1 (Oct 23, 2014)

Cbritt said:


> Where did you get your turn signals? Ive been looking for ones that have to amber


aliexpress or ebay.


----------



## operamatt (Feb 12, 2009)

well it's kind of white lol


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thrashingdeth (Jun 15, 2009)

Here is my 14 r on airlift v2.









Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## CANGU (May 1, 2013)

*CC Rline+ style pkg.*


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Just waiting outside work ️


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AM212 (Sep 27, 2015)

Just replaced those hideous orange side markers. Wife just ok'd to matte out the grille and paint the entire roof black. Trying to keep it clean and close to stock but with subtle mods.


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

airmax1 said:


> Just waiting outside work ️
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What front lip and side skirts are these? Is it just the rline wrapped in carbon?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

superdave67 said:


> Gotta get in on this action...


Says picture links are broken


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## superdave67 (Sep 14, 2014)

yusuke280 said:


> __
> Image uploading. Refresh page to view


Two questions... what's a "shark fin defuser"? And what calipers are you running? 

I've got a set of TT RS brakes (calipers) and having them painted blue (and rebranding with "brembo"), and curious on your setup.

Looks great, by the way.

Dave


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

eBay as wife xmas present.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtgbroker22 (Jan 4, 2014)




----------



## raleigharner (Dec 8, 2015)

ElCaminoManT said:


> got the black mirror caps and fogs courtesy of a fellow forum member (thanks natiebest!) installed today. wife is a happy camper


Where did you get the black mirror caps?


----------



## ElCaminoManT (Sep 17, 2005)

raleigharner said:


> Where did you get the black mirror caps?


bought them from a forum member here thru the classifieds section


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

My baesick white cc


----------



## raleigharner (Dec 8, 2015)

BORA RSI said:


> My baesick white cc


What wheels are those?


----------



## ElCaminoManT (Sep 17, 2005)

BORA RSI said:


> My baesick white cc


digging the black grill treatment, looks great!!


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Wheels are advanti hybris flow from 20lb each 19 8.5 et35


----------



## CANGU (May 1, 2013)

*CC-R.*

Mods so far: VWR springs, k&n intake , 5mm spacers, Autotech/Magnaflow catback, Gloss Black roof wrap and 20% tint, painted calipers blue.


----------



## raleigharner (Dec 8, 2015)

My 2013 Sport Plus with:

Carbon Fiber roof wrap
H&R Springs
APR Intake
R-Line Grille
De-Chromed


----------



## HunterRose (Feb 16, 1999)

Enjoying her first snow....


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

CANGU said:


> Mods so far: VWR springs, k&n intake , 5mm spacers, Autotech/Magnaflow catback, Gloss Black roof wrap and 20% tint, painted calipers blue.


Man, i still fall head over heels for the red on black interior


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thrashingdeth (Jun 15, 2009)

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Realcc (Jul 23, 2015)

*Same care with same A7 wheels*

Hey guys i need help i also have a blk cc nd just but the A7 wheels i would like to know what type of suspension i need to get that look or wich one you have on your wht one, and is it comfy ride? Also what tire size do have on those rims


----------



## Realcc (Jul 23, 2015)

*Blk vw cc*

Hey i have the same car in blk nd bought those same wheels i need your help, what suspension can i use and what wheel size 9195926585 text me if its easier


----------



## sbkim (Mar 22, 2006)

Bora -can you share more info on your fogs? Thry look great and seem to match led drl. Are these LEDs? Bulb type and temp?

Do they provide more illum. vs stock? 

Thanks!


----------



## SICCK (Mar 13, 2016)

*My baby*

This is my baby right here, big plans for our future together, Just got her this past halloween so far just been some cosmetic changes with plastidip, tint / painted roof.
Plan on putting these lights on http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41M5dWOG3bL.jpg
Still a newb to modding my car, just wanted to ask what to upgrade first? As far as performance? i was told Cold air intake by a little birdy, but does anyone else have another opinion? I also have plans to get 19-20 " wheels and lowered a couple inches


2012 Sport;


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Not sure what's next on the list - maybe black mirrors. 



Instagram : THE_CANADIAN_VWCC
Sent from Outer Space using Tapatalk


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

Rlinetexas said:


> Not sure what's next on the list - maybe black mirrors.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Black mirrors black roof









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

^^^ that's hot 



Instagram : THE_CANADIAN_VWCC
Sent from Outer Space using Tapatalk


----------



## SICCK (Mar 13, 2016)

I like the black roof my boy calls my ride the reverse cop car makin me think of paintin the doors black. Jkjk naw


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

Rlinetexas said:


> ^^^ that's hot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## operamatt (Feb 12, 2009)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RWong24 (Apr 18, 2014)

How much did you guys all pay for roof wraps? I'm located in Boston, MA.


----------



## Cbritt (Nov 2, 2014)

RWong24 said:


> How much did you guys all pay for roof wraps? I'm located in Boston, MA.


I supplied my own vinyl from metrorestyling.com and they did it for 80. Other places quoted me 220 and im like lmao sike


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RWong24 (Apr 18, 2014)

Cbritt said:


> I supplied my own vinyl from metrorestyling.com and they did it for 80. Other places quoted me 220 and im like lmao sike
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pretty good deal. I just got a quote for $200 and I have patience issues so I might just go with it.


----------



## Drastic08 (May 28, 2015)

*Havent Done Much So Far*

*18% CARBON TINT ALL AROUND AND FRONT STRIP ACROSS WINDSHIELD *


*FRONT EURO PLATE WITH WOLFSBURG GERMAN DECALS ALSO THE ALL FIT AUTOMOTIVE MID LIP
*

*STAINLESS STEEL EXHAUST TIPS
*



Alot more work to come, nothing to crazy, just simple and clean.


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

not the greatest shot of my car, but a good family photo. :thumbup:


----------



## carlos.qk1 (May 11, 2016)

Enviado desde mi SM-G935F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## carlos.qk1 (May 11, 2016)

Porsche wheels









Enviado desde mi SM-G935F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## audg (May 17, 2017)

Got it a month ago, just got back from its first road trip


----------



## raleigharner (Dec 8, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## audg (May 17, 2017)

raleigharner said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I want those wheels 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## PASSATCCRLINE (Jul 17, 2017)

Hello from Rhodes Greece!!!










Στάλθηκε από το LG-H815 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## PASSATCCRLINE (Jul 17, 2017)

Hello from Rhodes Greece!!









Στάλθηκε από το LG-H815 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## PASSATCCRLINE (Jul 17, 2017)

My love cc!!!









Στάλθηκε από το LG-H815 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## PASSATCCRLINE (Jul 17, 2017)

That.. Face!!!









Στάλθηκε από το LG-H815 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

PASSATCCRLINE said:


> My love cc!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, I have exactly same setup as you. Full R-Line Kit, bi-xenons, 19" interlagos (reps),lowered, dark turn signals and euro plate (I know its a must for you in EU).


----------



## PASSATCCRLINE (Jul 17, 2017)

OEMplusCC said:


> Nice, I have exactly same setup as you. Full R-Line Kit, bi-xenons, 19" interlagos (reps),lowered, dark turn signals and euro plate (I know its a must for you in EU).


Thank you!! Interlagos 20" reps made in germany 8" et 40 😊









Στάλθηκε από το LG-H815 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VDubCC12 (Aug 10, 2017)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## VDubCC12 (Aug 10, 2017)

2012 CC on 20" Lorenzo, 245/30ZR/20









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## VDubCC12 (Aug 10, 2017)

Sorry, had to redeem myself with some decent pics! I too agree that candy white is a great color for this car. I'm in love with mine other than the stance. Hope to fix that soon! New to the forum and stoked to be here! I have seen some beautiful CC's on here.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## VDubCC12 (Aug 10, 2017)

Rlinetexas said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Clean and Mean man!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks VDubCC12 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VDubCC12 (Aug 10, 2017)

airmax1 said:


> eBay as wife xmas present.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow! Flipping gorgeous!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

VDubCC12 said:


> Wow! Flipping gorgeous!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


Ty Sir




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AHMZCC (Aug 3, 2017)

airmax1 said:


> eBay as wife xmas present.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



What wheels setup are you running ? I was looking at the Rotors wheels but can't decide if I'll go 18s or 19s.


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

AHMZCC said:


> What wheels setup are you running ? I was looking at the Rotors wheels but can't decide if I'll go 18s or 19s.


Those are my old set. Hartmann Rs5 19x8.5 with 245/35-19 Michelin pss and ST's coils.

New set-up☀









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Vettes Volvos and VWs (Mar 6, 2006)

PASSATCCRLINE said:


> Thank you!! Interlagos 20" reps made in germany 8" et 40
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tell me more?


----------



## AHMZCC (Aug 3, 2017)

airmax1 said:


> Those are my old set. Hartmann Rs5 19x8.5 with 245/35-19 Michelin pss and ST's coils.
> 
> New set-up☀
> 
> ...


Looks Awesome!! Did you sell your old ones ?


----------



## thrashingdeth (Jun 15, 2009)

My widebody 14 cc.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## stevekerly (Sep 13, 2016)

*tailights?*



anthony7 said:


> How much custom work was needed for the quad exhaust set up? I'm getting a '12 sport 6sp and was interested in getting this setup. On another thread there were some naysayers I would like to much how much I'd be looking at to get this fully functional


Where did you get the tailights from?


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

